# ISIS Colchester.... part 7



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies

Good luck & take care










Natasha x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Minxy

I got here 1st


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo -  

Cleo - I've heard pineapple and brazil nuts are good during stimming. Not sure where though. I think MrsHope mentioned diet on her 2ww diary which is poss under FET. Great news on the lining.    for the stimms

Can't remember what everyone put on the old thread now. Need to go to the post office so will come back on later to do proper personals. Then need to look after dh. He's been a bit uncomfortable after bms of late and had a camera poked up into his bladder today to check things out so is feeling a touch sore. Poor love, struggled to relax enough so it was painful from the sound of things.

Catch you later

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cath - poor old dh.

Cleo - At the ARGC they tell all their patients to literally drinks pints and pints of water per day (this is to ward off OHSS).  And I've also heard about the nuts (almonds though) and pineapple juice (but think the juice is more for the 2WW).  But definitely drink a lot more water than usual.

Lisa - Are you OK?

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww Lisa, sorry to read about your BFP today. Do you know, I am not a betting person, but I would have laid down a LOT of money on you and Tricksy getting positives. Just shows how you never can tell. Like we always say, there is no rhyme or reason to who gets a negative and who gets a positive. Don't beat yourself up about it, it has no reflection on you. If wanting a child was enough to get us pregnant, we would all be preggers by now. 

Cath, your poor DH. Ply him with chocolate and make a fuss of him for a bit. That does not sound very comfortable, I must admit.

I can't remember the old posts so will be back in a mo, once I have read the other posts!

Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, glad you are feeling a bit better yourself, sorry again about your DH. Did you ever make it back to Monsoon?

Cleo, good news about starting stimming. Hope the first night went well. Hope you are enjoying your summer holidays too, you certainly have got good weather for it.

Tricksy, I joined ******** last week, but only have a few friends so far. I am not really that great on computers, so I am not sure how to do all the bits like sending people a drink or a cake, but I will get there in the end. If you want to look for me I am Julia McMillan, so we could add each other as friends if you like. We could actually start a fertility group if there were enough of us on there. 

Sorry this is short and sweet. I am trying to watch BB at the mo, but suffering a bit as I spent a bit too long in the sun today and am rather red to say the least! Oops! 

Lisa, hope you are okay. We are all thinking about you. Take care and try not to dwell on it all too much (easier said than done, I know).

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yet another new home   thats 6 threads of 20 pages each........120 pages of us gassing    Not sure is anyone else is doing the same but I am keeping the links to each thread so that I can print it out (one day!) and keep it......a little reminder of our journey to getting our baby  

Lisa - I hope that you are ok, I'm thinking of you xxxx 

Cath - that sounds really horrid what your hubby had had done, he def needs loads of chocolate and plenty of tlc  I hope he feels better soon

Cleo - I forgot to say about the water, I was told to drink at least 2 litres a day preferably 3, I felt like I was going to drown at first but it was quite easy after a while. I think that you are drinking plenty anyway so you should be fine. How was your spa day?

Julia - Hope your ok hun? the weeks are zooming by now, not long until the next meet.....5 weeks I think

Hi to everyone else  

Hubby and I had our counelling session at Isis today with Pip, he was really lovely and looked scarily like my uncle, pony tail included   It went really well and whilst I don't think that we will need anymore before we try again it was nice to talk, hubby too (at great length I add  ) It sounds like we have got the right outlook on the whole fertility lark and life after ivf......IF we end up there. I would really recommend him, we was very easy to talk to and just a lovely bloke.

I had a riding lesson this evening and hubby came to watch, he is not normally about when I have them so it was nice to have him there. He was pretty impressed when I sat quite a few bucks and quite naughty behaviour from her......all because I wouldn't let her have her own way   so she threw a paddy   little monkey.

Hope that you are all having a good evening. We've just had a yummy curry that I made, i've been promising it to hubs for 2 weeks.....it was worth the wait apparently, I am like a stuffed pig at the moment  

Take care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

lisa.im soooooo sorry like everyone els has said there is nothing i can say to make u feel better but im sending u a grate big       and lots off      i really hope that what everyone was saying about it being to early is right,why is all this so unfair.dont even worry bout telling people yet u and dh need time.take care hun.

angel.so pleased ur scan went well lets hope the next stage goes well to.take care hun.


cleo.how was ur meal at ask ? how is urs and dhs hair hope u like it .how was ur spa day i would love a day like that.what have u got planned tomorrow.take care hun.

debs.glad u have come back to us no what u mean about not feeling like u belong on here as everyone els is going through treatment or just starting and im not anywhere yetbut i just like having other people to talk to it defo is good to talk.how is dh feeling not long till his op.


hi to everyone els hope ur all ok?ive been off sick today think im reacting to the antibiotics and got abit off a cold just neededto be at home dont no whats up with me at the mo i have been getting so tied so uncontrolabley tied i have slept alday today and i just want to ask after hycossy how long does the discarge and cramps go on for?as im still having both.anyway im gonna go now and watch bb take care everyone.lots of   shelley.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - I'll add you as a friend in a mo. My friend is at the BB eviction tonight


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - I've tried to find you but your far too common  and I'm not sure which one is you  I am unique so if you seach for me then you should be able to become my friend - Nikola Penny


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well my spa day was lovely, so relaxing. Mine and my friends dh met us there for dinner and it was the perfect end to a lovely day. I wanted to get home though to do my 1st jab, which went suprisingly well. Took as a little while to set it all up, i would much rather have the syringes. DH did the injecting, as i've done all the dr ones. I even did it in my tummy and it was fine. So of course (sam you'll laugh as its more worrying    ) i'm now worried that it didn't go in. i'm sure it did but i'm just suprised at how well it went. Thanks for all the advice onb drinking etc, i do drink 2l of water a day and start the day with pineapple juice so there won't be much change which is good.

Feeling a bit wierd about ivf at the mo. We're so pleased that its going ahead but i can't help thinking that for it to work 1st time we would have to bloody lucky. So i i'm psyching myself up for a BFN, but i feel that at least if we manage to do one cycle then we can do more and that make me feel that this cycle is not a waste of time its just a trial run. Am i making any sense?? I know i need to start thinking that it could work though. Sorry for carrying on!!!

lisa - how you doing hun?? Thinking of you.

Tricksey - curry sounds yum, i'm going to have a go at making my own next week. Glas things went well with Pip, had to luagh as i thought its was a woman you were seeing   .

The wilsons - our hair looks lovely hun, as usual!! Ask was yummy, we had such a lovely meanl and it was great to just eb together. After my hycosy i felt fine the enxt day, don't remeber any cramps or bleeding hun. Why don't you give them a ring and see what they think.

Cath - your poor dh, hope he's feeling better hun.

Angel - gtreat news about your scan hun. Was it you asking about jacuzzis?? Anyway julia at ISIS said that it will affect dh's sperm count, basically they can't get really hot adn as dh has border line sperm we can't take any chances.

julia - hols are fab hun but a little different to how i would usually spend them. been to the cinema a few times and i'm generally trying to relax and think about tx. 

hi to everyone else hope you're all ok.

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, glad you had a good day at the Spa, v jealous, it sounds lovely! I am pleased the first night went well with the stimming. Hey, let's hope it works first time for you. We need a bit of good news on here, and we should be getting some positives soon. 

Tricksy, we are now friends on ********. I have had a look at your pics and I love your horse, she is gorgeous! 

Have a good weekend everyone.

Julia xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo.sorry to be disgusting but its not actually blood its more browny colour they said i may hace that but thought it woulb be just one day.if it carrys on i will phone them.glad u had a nice time.what happend to my honey comb cheese cake   i was waiting for that all night.........only joking.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh can i be put on the list i go on   to zante on the 31 of august.thanks.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley  - i did remind dh about the cheesecake but he wasn't having any of it, said the hill was too steep!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Now everyones rubbing it in that they're going on holiday and me and dh aren't       !!!!

IT'S NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't worry Cleo nor are we   I said to Liz yesterday we are going to Severalls Industrial Estate for our holidays this year  

On a nasty note bloody Foot and Mouth is back   they are culling the cows in Guildford and we are not sure if we are allowed to ride out anymore   Fingers crossed this doesn't spread anywhere else


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

SNAP that's where we're spending our summer too. Lovely accomodation, although the beds are a bit uncomfortable as you have to out your legs in stirrups   

 not good about foot and mouth, is it on the news??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

they do great Danish Pastrys too  

The foot and mouth is on the news now BBC


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo.tell him his next haircut will be abit  hum......wonky    .i no what he will say "its like that anyway"   .checky monkey.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I do hope Lisa is OK (well as OK as is possible at the moment). I'm worried because she hasn't been on.

Cleo - Glad you enjoyed your day. Yes I do laugh (kindly) when I hear of all your injection worries BUT i know I was exactly the same on my first go. By the 5th go I think that I barely gave it a thought. Oh and I do think the tummy is the easiest (and painless if you get the right spot) to inject. And one other thing. There is no reason why it should work first go for you. Unfortunately some of us have 5 goes (like me) and none of them work but lots of people only ever need the one and get their BFP and then they come back to ttc #2 and it only takes one go again. Like someone else said, I would have put money on both Tricksy and Lisa getting a BFP because all of the signs looked so good. Whereas I think in your case Jo you started out really unconfident because your embies weren't perfect and although I know they don't have to be I think I picked up your vibes and so it was a fantastic suprise when you announced your BFP. I don't even think you need a perfect cycle or perfect anything. You hear of some people only getting one egg and they are the ones who get the BFP.

Shelley - Can't help about the cramps/discharge as I didn't have any.

Tricksy - Glad your session with pip went well. Have you actually tried recalled the old ISIS threads. I'm surprised if they are all still available. Didn't a lot get lost when FF crashed for a few weeks last year or so.

Think we may have lost the list to the old thread. Shall we start a new one.

Friday 10th August - Sam (scan)

Saturday 25th August - Sam (on hols to Spain - 1 week )
Friday 31st August - Shelley (on hols Zante)

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks & lots of love to you all for all your kind words and support,  DH & I feel devastated at the moment, been lots of tears    Just had my brother on the phone in tears (this coming from a real hard nut)  Everyone was so sure for me..........i feel worse this time than any other time i think because this was my last treatment i have no hope for any others and i don't know a life any different its the most horrible feeling.

Oh by the way spoke to Isis and they said i've got to keep taking meds till Sunday and re-test as no period yet but she said its highly unlikely that a negative would change to a positive at this stage.  Also to make matters worse i told her about the implantation blood and she said that was an implant and it must have failed later on     

Sorry but can't do personals as i feel like life is standing still for me at the moment.

Love and luck to all you lovely ladies 
Lisa


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - hun, i still dont know what to say to you   im so sorry darlin     allow yourself time to greive hun, we understand you cant do personals, i think your very brave to come on here at all take care of you xx

Sam - how are you? are you starting to enjoy being pregnant? i hope so  

Tricksy - i know what you mean about having your hols at ISIS, i feel like my whole life has been put on hold due to tx, i didnt want to fly any where (not that i like to fly much!) and booked a holiday at centre parks in sept, but feel that all i do is based on ifs and buts, my mum would like to treat us to a cruise next year and i cant say yes or no cos i may or may not be pg, or have a baby by then. Its so so hard   I hope you are ok, when is it your going to see your Grandad? Big hugs to you xx

Jojo- hope your ok hun and not still knicker checking, bet your looking forward to your scan?  

Cleo - well done on your first jabs hun     for this working for you  

Cath - i hope your feeling better now xx

Julia - are you about monday night?, my dh is at work so i could ring you then?? hope your ok xx

Shelley - hope your ok hun xx

Piepig - how are you? im glad you got to talk to your dh, its so hard isnt it? ive found that its got harder and harder over these long 3 and half years of ttc to open up with my dh. It has really tested our relationship.  

Liz - hope you and Faith are ok and she isnt suffering in this heat to much

Anyway, just a quick post, am skiving off house cleaning, and its sooooo hot   what am i like moaning about the heat?  

Big love to all
Take care
Emma xx


Monday 6th August - Emma - Scan

Friday 10th August - Sam (scan)

Saturday 25th August - Sam (on hols to Spain - 1 week )
Friday 31st August - Shelley (on hols Zante)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

what a lovely sunny day 

Sam - you know what hun, you're right. Why shouldnt i get a bfp 1st go. I kno that people do so i need to start thinking that it could happen.\Guess i'm just scared because the higher i build myself up to thinking this could be it then the bigger the fall if it doesn't. its that self preservation thing again.

Lisa - thinking of you hun.  

Angel - good luck for your scan monday hun   

Monday 6th August - Emma - Scan

Tuesday 7th Aug - Cleo scan

Friday 10th August - Sam (scan)

Saturday 25th August - Sam (on hols to Spain - 1 week )
Friday 31st August - Shelley (on hols Zante)

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine. I'm off to a bbq at my friends house (one of the ones who has just had a baby).

love to all

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Retrived the old list and added

6th Aug - Emma - Scan
            - Deb - Wedding anniversay

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan  

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
            - Sam - scan  

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante

9th Sept - Next Meet


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Now I'm afraid it's a me post again, but I've just had a lovely evening with my friends, and then come home and burst into tears.  DH is at work so I'm afraid I'm gonna share with you guys.

it was a meal and cinema with two of my oldest friends, anyway you may remember me posting a while back that one of them had just announced she is preggers by sending an email with a scan pic....well as this is the first time we've all seen each other since her announcement so unsurpriseingly  a lot of the talk was baby and pregnancy related....I just wanted to scream "don't do this to me" but as they don't know my situation I had to keep it in.  I fond myself wanting to tell them whats going on with us but couldn't find the words so said nothing.  and now I'm home and sad with only my little cat to listen to me and he's just b*****red off  

Sorry, just had to get that out, gonna curl up in bed with a book to take my mind off it till DH comes home at midnight.

thanks for listening xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Debs - Really sorry you're having a good time.  I'm afraid I cannot offer any advice as I don't think that part of the anguish of infertility ever eases.  And I think even if your friends did know your situation then it still may not have been any easier for you.  I've learnt over the years that you just have to put up with the baby/pregnant chatter or avoid people.  Luckily for me I could put on a mask but in truth always went home tearful and depressed.  But I preferred that to the way a friend of mine dealt with infertility.  She was lucky enough to have a ds and was struggling to conceive no.2.  Whenever a friend of hers announced they were pregnant she simply cut off all contact with them.  She said it was the only way she could deal with it but I just couldn't imagine loosing all my friends. 

Emma - I understand your comments re discussing things with dh.  Towards the end of my ttc I even ended up putting on a face for dh - pretending I wasn't so bothered.  I wanted him to think I had given up hope and therefore take the pressure off me.  By the time of my last IVF failure, we didn't cry together or even really discuss our BFN.  I just think it was both our ways of dealing with it.

Cleo - Yes there is no reason at all why you shouldn't get a BFP first time round.  But I understand what you mean about not wanting to build up your hopes and so hoping to break the "fall".  I felt exactly the same way when I was cycling and when I first got my BFP.

Emma - My advice is to try hard not to put your life on hold as much as possible.  I understand that people may not be able to have holidays because they can't afford it, but I don't think you should ever turn down any invitation/holiday because of the hope you may be pregnant.  Because if the best thing did happen and you got pregnant - well would you really care if you had to cancel because of it.  But of course the financial side is another matter.

Lisa - I'm glad you came online.  I hope speaking to the ISIS helped because at least now you know that your body probably wasn't lying to you and all those symptoms you were getting did mean something.  Probably it feels even crueller to you.  And don't forget that if you do decide to give up on fertility treatment it doesn't have to be the end of your dreams of a baby.  There are lots of other things you can try naturally such as acupuncture.  You've only got to look at me to know that it is still possible.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all. 

PiePig, sorry you are feeling sad. It is awful, I totally agree with you. I think we all deserve Oscars for our acting abilities, pretending that nothing is wrong and trying to be happy for everyone else when deep down it all hurts so so much and all we want is it to be us that are sharing our good news. It is the most natural thing in the world, women being mothers, so why can it not be our turn?  

I met up with the mums I know through having James, and one of the girls there who is pregnant turned round and said "I hate being pregnant" and then looked at me and realised what she had said. You should have seen her blush. She did apologise, but it was very awkward. I wish the ground had opened up and swallowed one of us, either me to get us out of that situation or her because to be honest at that moment I really despised her! How can people be so cruel? It is bad enough pretending like PiePig that everything is normal but I can't forgive people making comments like that when they know you would kill to be in their position.   

We were out in Dedham today, and there were two women sitting their with tiny babies. My mum, not known for her tact, said, "oh look at those lovely babies". I just said "I don't do babies any more" and that killed the conversation dead. Well, she should have been a bit more tactful (but she is forgiven as she is my mum!)

Cleo, hope the BBQ went okay.

Emma, get back to that housework!  I also have loads of stuff to do round the house, but the heat is putting me off (or rather calling me into the garden instead of getting the stuff done in the house!) Hope you are okay. Monday night would be great, thanks.

Feeling jealous about all those jetting off for their hols this year - don't worry Tricksy and Cleo, Severalls can be very nice this time of year. I have a few spare sun loungers, I could set them up behind Isis in the car park if you like!  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine. 

Take care.

Julia xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Well today was the first day in weeks that I didn't have to get up, no alarms set and all geared up for a lovely lay in......6.30am Kerching!!!! I was wide awake so was hubby and we got up   He is excited as he bought a new car yesterday so is joining all of the clubs etc (big kid  ) I know that he won't sleep next Friday night as he's picking it up next Saturday morning! Its certainly bought a smile to his face. I've been getting the washing on and just trying to muster up the energy to polish the table, sweep the floors and mop.....its not forthcoming though  

PiePig - I'm sorry you are having a tough time, it is so hard. We went to a bbq last night and I was loking after my friends 7 month old baby, a lady I knew to say Hi too asked me if he was mine to which I said no, 'are you going to have any kids' she asked. I was a bit shocked and thought it was a bit rude to ask. I just shrugged and said I dunno, maybe like I was not bothered but our friends around us froze bless them as they know our situation, some people just don't realise, they have no idea. They don't mean to be cruel. they just are

We are out again today at another bbq, just a few of us though so it should be fine. Hope that you are all ok and having a good weekend.

~Take Care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - I really felt for you when i read your post.............its sooooo hard unfortunately for me i have avoided those sort of get togethers in the past cos i find them so hard to deal with but then you feel even more left out - So you can't win really 

Tricksy - Sorry you had to feel uncomfortable too at the BBQ - Some people just don't have a clue do they 

Sam - To be totally honest knowing that it implanted and failed really just does add salt to the wound.  It just not the fertility treatment i feel that i cannot carry on with its trying naturally i just don't feel anything will ever work for me.

Well i had to do another test today and it was another BFN (no surprise there)  at least now i won't have to keep injecting myself with the heparin and the dreaded bum bullets anymore.
I've had a whole weekend of family trying to say the right things and others avoiding me cos they don't know what to say to me.
I think i might keep of the board for a while as i don't want to bring all you girls down - Don't feel in the right frame of mind.

Take care
Lisa


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - so sorry you had a pants evening. I think I'd have done the same and kept it all in till I got home. Hope you're feeling a bit better this morning.

Tricksey- isn't that always the way. You have everything set up for a lie in and are then awake at the crack of dawn. Yet when you need to be up at 6.30 it will be a struggle. If you run out of things to clean at yours you're more than welcome to come here. I have a list of chores a mile long and no motivation to do them. Hope you have a nice bbq later, certainly the weather for it.

Julia - hugs for you as well. Hope you have a nice day with dh and ds enjoying the sunshine.

Lisa -    

Angel - so did you get the housework finished or did you make the most of the sunshine? 

Cleo - there's absolutely no reason why you can't get a bfp on your first cycle. I know lots of ladies who have and a positive attitude can really help. Though I know what you mean about bracing yourself for in case it doesn't work.    

Shelley - how are you doing? Having a good weekend?

Sam - I can't believe how fast your ticker is moving. Such an inspiration whenever I am close to giving up. I talked to my sis about our plans for another cycle in the new year and she depressed me so much with her comments (she's in the relax and it will happen brigade) that it is nice to come on here and see that it can work even when the odds are stacked against you.

Liz - Is Faith enjoying the water? The thought of her in her swimming outfit made me smile, she's such a pretty little thing.

JoJo - how are you doing?

Hello to anyone I've forgotten. I'm feeling much better now thank goodness. I hate bothering the doctors unless I've been ill for ages or it's something I know I can't do anything about without help but I was v close to making an appt when it wasn't shifting. Now just suffering with a bad back from Daisy pulling me from pillar to post. She and Honey found a way into the slurry lagoon yesterday   so weren't in my good books. This morning, once i've had a soak in the bath to relax my back, is housework blitz. I don't know why but I can't ever seem to get much done when dh is around. A few hours on my own and I can peform miracles though   

CAthie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,well i hope u all enjoy the sunshine as im at work   im gutted how i would love to get my paddling pool out.....yes i have one sad i no but hoping one day i will have a garden big enough to have a proper pool.dh is doing diy so hate to think what mess my house will be in when i get home  .dh was going to cook today but i said to him lets go out and try and have some sort off weekend.


lisa.please dont leave us   but i understand if things are very difficult for u right now and need time,but pls dont forget we are all here for u when and if u need us.sendind u lots of              take care hun.

cath.glad to hear u feel better now,i also feel better just cant wait to finish these antibiotics they make me feel so sick.hope ur fur babies arent getting to hot.


trisky.i hate that when u get urself all geared up for a layin and u end up waking early.i get asked by my clients all the time have i got children or do i want them,i just feel like saying mind ur own buisness people just dont think about what they say it makes me feel so angry   .hope this does fad in time.


hi to everyone els hope u all enjoy the sunshine   think off me working i will do personals latter have to go as im at work,make sure ur all applying lots of sun lotion.take care everyone.
  lots of   shelley.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie, LISA please dont think you are bringing us down hun, we are here for you and we all support each other, ALWAYS. I understand if you feel you need to stay away from here for your sake hun, but please dont do it for ours. We are all freinds and we need each other, i would be lost without you and everyone else. Take your time hun and know we are here, ALWAYS    

Em xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

more glorious sunshine!!     Woohoo!! really does cheer you up.

Lisa - as em has said please don't leave the site on our account. That is what this site is for, its for helping people through the sh*t times and the good. We're all here for you if and when you need us. 

Piepig - i truely understand about your night out. We went over to our friends for a bbq last night and they are all happy families, she's just had a 2nd baby a few weeks ago. it really hurts seeing them all together and how their life revolves around their family now. They were off for a little picnic today and to a little farm and i couldn't help but feeling jealous. Its the worst feeling in the world. i just sit and nod and say ooh that sounds lovely but inside all i want to do is run screaming from their house shouting its not fair    . But unfortunatly unless i want to lose all my friends (as they all seem pregnant!!) then i just need ot get on with it, however hard it is. off to my other friends today the other one who has just had a baby, yes i'm a glutton for punishment    and to make things worse i have to take pressies over from the friend i saw last night. But my friends are lovely and she agve me a pressie too i guess so i didn't feel left out.  hope dh made you feel better hun.

Tricksey - a care mad hubbie hey, does it drive you   or does it mean you can spend more time with your horse without dh moaning   . Sorry about your lie in, i could sleep for england at the mo.

Sam - trying to go with the positive attitude more now, as its depressing being miserable about it all the time   . So i might as well try and be positive and happy as it makes you feel better. Does that make any sense??    Hope you and bump are well.

Em - how you doing hun?? Enjoying the sunshine. Good luck for your scan.

Cath - glad you're all better. Cheeky little monkeys your dogs aren't they?? i can't talk though our dog loves water and if she sees some then she's off and theres no stopping her. She doesn't seem to have any fear of it either which is a bit scary. Can you come and do my housework when you've done yours ??    Just thought i'd ask.

The wilsons - sorry you have to work hun that sucks!! Are you feeling any better now??

Julia - mums always say the wrong thing. On the phone yesterday my mum proceeded to tell me how my insides must be a right mess because of all the drugs i'm taking and then commented that you wouldn't want to do too many cycles of IVF    I got defensive and it all got a bit awkward. I don't think they'll ever truely understand. Thanks for the offer of a sunbed outside ISIS, can you bring the paddling pool too??   

jojo - how you feeling hun??

Hi to anyone i've missed but i think i might have mentioned everyone today!!!    will feel really   now if i have missed someone  

I'm off now my lovelies, enjoy the sun, i actually have my legs out   even though they're lily white!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, we have just got home and had a lovely day, its been soooo hot, it was gorgeous.

Just a quickie to let you know that Lisa is ok but still having a poo time, as expected. I've spoken to her by text as she is not up to talking. She will be back soon I'm sure, bet she is still reading though  

I'll catch up properly tomorrow when I am less stuffed  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

I have spend the day by the pool today, chilling out and catching a few rays (well, it was the paddling pool but it was still nice!  ) 

Tricksy, shame about your early start! Sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the BBQ whilst holding the baby. Sometimes I think we should wear badges stating "Don't ask me about children". Glad you have heard from Lisa. Tell her we miss her and to come back on here soon.

Lisa, we are all thinking about you, and hope you can come back and join us all soon. I have gained so much from joining this thread, and feel you are all such great friends, and hope you feel we can offer you the support you need at the moment. 

Shelley, were you given the antibiotics after the HyCosy? I hope you feel better soon.

Cleo, of course you can have the paddling pool too, and perhaps a cool box, a parasol and a few magazines to pass the time.  

Cathie, I hope your sister did not depress you too much. Family eh! Oh, by the way, once you have done your housework and Cleo's, you are more than welcome to pop round here any time, I have loads of the dreaded housework that needs doing.  

We are watching Borat at the moment which I am finding quite funny, but that could be because I have had two big glasses of wine (can you tell!)

Anyway, sorry if this is a drunken waffle! Sorry to all of those I have missed off. Will write again tomorrow when I am sober!!

Take care,

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I've had a very good day because we had friends over that we haven't seen in a while and I really enjoyed it.  So hot though, I'm almost glad tomorrow is going to be a little cooler.

Lisa - Please don't leave the board - especially not on our account.  I do understand though that sometimes we all need to take a break to get over things.  One positive to come out of your BFN is that it has got us all talking in a lot more depth on this thread again.  So it is not a bad thing for us to hear your misery at all. I am not going to try and tell you whether or not you should give up ttc but I hope you give it some time before you come to a decision.  I know what you mean when you say that you can't see it ever happening to you but I thought that one too.

For those that are newer to this thread, we have often said that as a group we are a little too "stiff upper lip" and we should talk about our feelings and how hard we find infertility a lot more than we do.

What to say when people ask "are you going to have children" is one of the hardest.  In the beginning I used to say "yes but not for a while" to buy us some time and take the pessure off.  But after a while I said to dh that I thought we should start saying "no".  I mean with all our close friends and family they knew the score so didn't ask and didn't pry so it is really funny that now I am pregnant everyone keeps asking if I am going to have any more.  I find it strange that they all think that because I am finally pregnant (after 5 years) that having another will be easy (at 40 years old too!).

Cath - I wish my ticker seemed to move quickly to me but unfortunately every time I get a glimpse of it I think "is that all"!  Yes I hate that "relax and it will happen" brigade.  In a way I do think it happened to me but there is one problem with that and that is that no one can get themselves to relax at will.  It is impossible.  You can't even pretend to yourself that you have given up trying because that doesn't work.

Cleo - yes that does make sense.

Julia - at least your friend had the decency to be embarrased by her "gaff".  I've known people say things like that and just not even given a thought to me - even my own family!

Hi to everyone else.  I'm signing off now because I am just too hot to continue.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Well at least its a bit cooler this morning, I'm not sure how I dragged my butt out of bed at 5 this morning, it was very difficult!! I've been at work since 6am but at least I get to finish a bit earlier today. I might be able to fit a ride in 

Hubby has just rung me and he can't get the time off in October that we need for our next treatment  we are going to have to push it back a month so he can get some cover. He has booked the last 2 weeks in NOVEMBER off  but at least we know its now booked and we can let Isis know. It may be a blessing really as af was due last Wednesday and still hasn't turned up! I did do a test on Saturday even though I was positive it was going to be negative I thought that it might bring it on.....you know what its like, your late, so you test then come on 10 minutes later  It was of course negative but still no damn af, really not sure whats happening there. I had major belly pains last Monday/Tuesday, had the af is coming feeling and now nothing so God knows whats going on in there  I did have a little cry and there is always that little man in the back of your head telling you that it might be positive no matter how much you 'know' its going to be a negative

Sam - I'm glad you had a good day, its so nice getting together with friends and catching up. The bbq we went to yesterday was lovely, we get on so well with our friends and their gorgeous girls (the ones we have for the weekend sometimes) Hubby bless him got a bit bladdered but he always does when he is with D  I'm lucky that when he drinks he just gets giggly and slushy  bless him. Hows your bump coming on? You need to start showing us some pics soon  Keep forgetting to say that yep the links to our old threads do work, I've checked them!!

Lisa - I hope your feeling a tiny bit better today hun, don't go anywhere, we are all here for you through good times and bad 

Julia - Hark at you laying by the pool getting sloshed  We went to the cinema to see Borat when it came out, Si laughed his socks off, its his sort of humour, I liked it but have not idea how they got away with some of the things they said 

Cleo - How are you feeling now? Hopefully a bit better now you have started stimming. Hubby has always been car mad and he has already got a highly modified car that has been driving him bonkers for a couple of years now, he has decided to sell that one and get one that he can just get in and drive. The other one has to be hooked up to laptops to 'map' it and all sorts  its a pain in the butt to be honest and I'll be glad to see the back of it!!

Em - How was your weekend? I hope you've had a good one and been relaxing in the garden. You've got a scan today havn't you? Fingers crossed for you hun

Shelley - Poor you having to go to work yesterday, that sucks. I hope they paid you well for it and that hubby hadn't made too much of a mess when you got home 

Cath - Hope that your back is feeling a bit better and you got your housework done! My house needs a tidy up, its not too bad (the cleaner came on friday ) just needs some tidying up done, we have been in and out all weekend and the house looks like a whirl wind has been in but the same as you in an hour this afternoon it will all be back to normal.......until hubby gets home that is 

Debs - What have you been up to this weekend? Hubbys op is next week isn't it? How is he? Hope your ok and keeping your chin up xxx   *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY* 

Liz - Hey hon, bet your laying in the garden too with little Faith chilling out 

JoJo - Hows the morning sickness? It should start to ease off in the next couple of weeks shouldn't it? Have you told your boys yet or are you waiting a little while? Only a couple of days until your scan and then you can relax just for a little while 

I think that I'd done everyone Have a great day girls and I'll catch up again later when I've done a bit of work!! (been doing this for 30 mins!!)

6th Aug - Emma - Scan
- Deb - Wedding anniversay

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
- Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday 

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week) 

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante 

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

Just wanna say thanks for being there for me on sat night.  it really helped to be able to let off steam on here.  Had a chat on MSN with my pregnant friend and although I didn't go into much detail she now knows our situation and was very apologetic and said if i ever need  her to change the subject just say, so I think things will be fine.  she also said that sometimes she hates talking about the pregnancy cos she is so worried that something will go wrong.

Well it my wedding anniversary today, 2 years so cotton is the traditional gift - DH bought me a face/**** towel!  and some other lovely stuff.  We're unfortunately not doing anything to celebrate as I was working yesterday on-call and he is working late shifts.

Only 14 days till DH's op now.  getting nervous.  he's having a general anaesthetic.  I have to drop him off at 12 and then call the hospital at 4pm to see if he's ready to come home.  those 4 hours waiting are gonna drive me doolally worrying about him.  I'm hoping he recovers quite quickly cos I'm dreading having to nurse him!!

We've also booked ourselves on an open day at bourn hall as this is where we'll be sent for NHS treatment (I believe) so we thought we should have a look around, plus I've been on their website and the price they quote for being an egg share donor is much cheaper than what we were quoted by ISIS so perhaps we'll look into egg share with them if the operation is unsuccessful.

Tricksy - hope you manage to get out on your horse today, I imagine it is lovely going riding in this sort of weather and with it being a bit cooler today not so hard on the horse.  Shame your DH couldn't get the time off work he wanted, hopefully November will come round quickly.  Is this your first AF since treatment? sorry I've lost track.  I wonder where she's gone.

Sam - how you coping with the hot weather.  how big is your bump.  I often wonder whether its easier to be be pregnant throughout the summer, but then you struggle with the heat, or in the winter when you have to worry about slipping over on ice etc.

Julia - I wish i had a paddling pool to sit by, don't think it would fit in the garden though, especially as its all slopey.  I've not seen Borat - I'm not sure if i'd find it funny or not.

cleo - how you finding the stimming?  are your legs now a lovely shade of brown or just red after their sun exposure yesterday?  i really admire your ability to be round all your pregnant friends and friends with little kids.  I found it a lot harder than I thought i would, especially when i noticed my friends little bump!  still I'm really happy for her though - its such a conflict of emotions.

Shelley - hope you're feeling better soon.

Cath - glad to hear you're feeling better. your dogs finding a slurry thing sounds like a nightmare.  we used to have a greyhound and she always used to roll in other dogs poo and dead birds and that was bad enough, but swimming in slurry - YUCK!!

Lisa - I hope you are still reading. don't feel you have to stay away on our account - after all I've been nothing but misery for a while and unfortunately for you guys that hasn't stopped me posting.  I'm so sorry it was a BFN.  I hope you're feeling better soon and will be back on here asap as we will all miss you. 

Emma - hope you are OK and looking forward to your FET.

just added a few more dates to the list

6th Aug - Emma - Scan
            - Deb - Wedding anniversay

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan 

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
            - Sam - scan 

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday  

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)    

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys   

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Not happy Faith was up at 5:40am this morning    But she is now back in bed. I have decided not to come to the next meet up because I think there is a lot of you going through treatment and if it was me I would not want a baby to be in my face and I know none of you would say any thing but just put on a brave face. I know you say it is not the same because she is the result of treatment. I will come to other meet ups and still be on here. 

Lisa;
  

Debs:
Sorry but this does mean I wont be able to give you a lift hope it doesn't mess you about to much.

Emma:
good luck with your scan to day.   

Cleo:
how are you feeling hope the stimming is going well.

Faith is now awake better dash catch you all later.

Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm sneeking back on!

Liz - Personally for me you give me hope when I am feeling really down and dispondant, you have been where we are and you have had successful treatment. It truly is a pleasure to see you and Faith and I will be really upset if you don't come. I can see your reasoning behind your decision but Faith has never been or was upsetting for me, if anything a huge comfort.

Please come xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz - ditto what Tricksey says. 

Tricksey - thanks for letting us know how Lisa is doing.

Debs - your friend sounds really nice, a true friend.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Ladies,

I can ditto what Liz says because I feel the same way and am not sure either whether I should be coming to the meet. Hopefully the ISIS meets will continue and continue and I think we have to remember that the amount of us pregnant (or with babies) will also increase and one day those ladies still ttc may be outnumbered. I know (because I have been there) that it can be hard to mix with ladies who are pregnant and to listen to that baby bump chat. I know that it is easier when that person is "one of us" but it is still hard. The last thing I think either me or Liz would want would be for anyone ttc to have to stay away because they can't face the baby chat. That's just my opinion but I hope everyone feels able to be honest because if someone told me that they would find it even the tiniest bit hard to see me there then I would far rather stay away. Yes I do still need support (which I get it on here) and I feel like we are all friends so so wouldn't want to leave the group and I also hope that in the future (and now) I will help to give people hope but not sure about face to face.

Tricksy - Would love to see those links one day as think could make very interesting reading. Do you know how long this thread has been going for now? Sorry you had to put your treatment back (very frustrating) but what's a month!

Emma - Hope scan goes OK.

Debs - . That's great that you were able to talk to your friend.

6th Aug - Emma - Scan
- Deb - Wedding anniversay

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
- Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

 you lot are early birds, i've been sleeping for england although though i've strated stimming i don't find that i'm sleeping that well. Had a lovely lie in though, watched a film and now i'm up cooking a curry for tea from scratch. Lots of preparing, hope it tastes ok you have to cook it for ages. 

Well i have a scan tomorrow, day 5 of stimming, what should i be hoping for?? 

Lisa - sending you lots of     hun.

Em - how did the scan go hun??

Sam and Liz - i must admit that i do find it hard when people announce that they are pregnant. Last night my friend told me of a friend of hers that has just got pg and i had that awful feeling of jealousy, anger, happiness for them and every other emotion imaginable boil up inside of me!! But then i realise that that is life and i need to get on with it. As for you guys well its different, i don't feel like that because you have both been through so much more than me and really deserve your bfp and babies. I loved holding faith and being able to get advice/opinions on the tx you have been through. So what i'm saying is that i would still like you to come to the meet but its your decision of course. 

Tricksey - glad you had a lovely weekend hun.

julia - ahhh sitting watching a film with a glass of wine sounds heaven. Dh said to me last night, "i wish our life was normal". He's finding it hard at the mo, as i am too, as our life really is on hold and all the things we love doind we just haven't been able to. I so hope i get a BFP, but getting a bit worried about it. 

Will be back on later i'm sure.

Love to all 

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spent all day making this curry (well half a day) and its really spicy!!! I hate spicey food, oh well more for dh and i'll have something else.

Hope you're all having a good day.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - Day 5 of stimming is still so early that you shouldn't let yourself get disheartened/too disheartened by what you see as everything can change at that stage. But the doctors/nurse will be looking to see that you are responding to the drugs ie that your lining is starting to thicken and that you have follicles developing. If not they will up your stimms dosage or if they think you are responding too well they will drop your dose.

6th Aug - Emma - Scan
- Deb - Wedding anniversay

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
- Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt
(Why aren't those nice little pics transferring when I do copy and paste)

Tricksy - Meant to say earlier that it is normal for your period to be delayed after treatment.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - try putting some yoghurt in the curry as that will tone down the spicyness. Good luck for the scan tomorrow. They should start to see some follies developing. Don't worry if there don't seem to be as many as you want though as they keep growing from here on in and they can't always see them all at this stage. I think mine doubled between the first and second scans. As Sam says, the nurse/doctor will review your doses of meds anyway.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sam/Liz - I know i've been moaning on here about how hard I've found it dealing with my pregnant friend, but please don't let that make you feel you should stay away from the meets.  Both of you are an inspiration.  I didn't at all struggle with seeing little Faith at the last meet.  Its different cos you both know exactly what we're all going through and how tough this is.  I think the main problem we have with other people being pregnant/with babies is that they can't understand what we are going through no matter how much they try, whereas you two both can.  I can honestly say I would be thrilled to see you both at the next and any future meets.

(however, Liz if you still feel you don't wanna come then me not getting a lift is no problem at all.)


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Ladies, ive got some posts to catch up on  

Lisa - still here for you, when your ready. Know that your in my thoughts   

Cleo - ditto what Sam said, im sure all will be fine, good luck for   Its good you can sleep hun especially while stimming, i found i was exhausted at that time and slept when i could    to you hun  ps sorry about your curry  

Sam/Liz i understand what you are both saying and i ditto cleo, but because your pg/babies are so much more precious to you (and us) because of what you have been through, people who can just get pg dont respond like we do, they moan about being pg or say they dont like them when their babies!, its soooooo different for us. Please dont stay away, Sam id love to meet you and Liz it was lovely to see Faith and cuddle her. Please come   

Debs -   to you and your DH. I hope your feeling better from opening up to your freind, that was very brave of you  

Tricksy - im sorry you have to delay tx another month hun, its so hard isnt it when all you want to do is get on but like you say maybe its for the best and at least it will give your body another month to have recovered from the previous drugs and DH will be with you through it all  

Jojo - your very quiet you ok hun?? xx

Julia - not seen Borat, sounds good though! look forward to chatting later  

Cathie - glad your feeling better hun, i know what you mean about getting more done when dh is around, im the same  

Shelley - hope your ok hun xx

Laura - you ok? not heard from you for a while  

Well i had another scan today and they are concerned at the size of my leading follicle   seems it needs to grow quite a bit more by my next scan on wednesday or they will abandon my cycle and i will have to do a medicated one   i so dont want to do that after coming this far, need lots of positive vibes for my follie please ladies  

Well must go do dinner
Take care all 
Emms xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emm -


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cathie   xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

6th Aug - Emma - Scan
            - Deb - Wedding anniversay

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

8th Aug - Emma - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan 

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
            - Sam - scan 

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday  

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)    

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys    

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All,

I hope you've all had good days, today has been great for a Monday. I did finish work early and managed to get out for a ride and had a lovely canter on the stubble







it was great fun and my horsey was a very good girl. I could of kept going for ages but the guy I was riding out with didn't want to do too much as his horse has got a loose shoe  the farrier is coming tomorrow though and every day they are cutting more and more fields







This is a fantastic time of year for riding and I'm very lucky to have her in a fantastic area for riding.

Cleo - this is a fantastic curry recipe http://www.arax15.dsl.pipex.com/ its the only one we use and its gorgeous, you can make it as hot or not as you like by not putting as many chilli's in at the end, its really tasty but not spicy. I can get whatever I want out of hubby by cooking him that   Ditto to the don't worry if you havn't got many follicles when you go for your scan tomorrow. I think that I had 4? on the first day but they had doubled by the next scan so don't panic!!

Cath - I spoke to Isis today and I am booked in for egg collection on 23rd November   it seems forever away but its not, its only 15 weeks, so I reckon that I will start d/r'ing in about 10 weeks  if my flipping af ever turns up that is  I asked Julia about that today and she said its quite normal and can take a couple of periods to get sorted out so I'll stop worrying now and just make the most of it !!

Sam/Liz (and JoJo for that matter!!) - Ditto what everyone else has said, you are inspirations to us all and you don't upset me at all as I said earlier you are a comfort and I draw so much strength from your successes.

Ok I've gotta go and get something to eat I'm starving!!

Catch up again soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx

/links


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Emma - I'm sure your follies are probably like mine - slow growing - and that by Wednesday they will see some improvement.  I can understand how frustrating it would be to have to abandon and start again medicated.  I will send you sending you lots of positive vibes.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - hope you had a great anniversary!!

Em - sorry about your scan hun. I'm a little   but with a fet i  thought they didn't need your eggs?? Sorry i don't really understand it. I sound stupid now don't i.

Well the curry went in the bin   will try the one that you posted tricksey, but not for a while though.

Can't sleep tonight as really worried about tomorrow, i know its early days but i just want everything to be ok.

Nighty night

Cleoxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Cleo:
I'm sure all will be well today it's so nice seeing what is growing in you. Are you drinking loads it is good for you.

Emma:
Hope the follie grows ready for tomorrow. You so don't want to have another  canceled cycle. Fingers crossed for you.

Debs:
Hope you had a nice anniversary. It's nice you do something for it my DH is never romantic. Had flowers twice in 10 years!!!!!!!!

Cathie:
Do your dogs roll in crap? mine has a habit of rolling in pig muck when they are spreading on the fields very annoying!!!!

Lisa:
Thinking of you hun xxxx

Hi everyone else have a nice day.

take care Liz xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me, sorry. 

I've just got back from Isis. I started spotting last night   so I rang Fiona this morning and she said to come in for a scan. Poor Gemma asked how I was and the tears just started flowing. I really thought that I was having my 3rd m/c. Anyway the scan was great and it showed us a sac and a tiny little flickering which was the heartbeat   So more tears came. We have a scan pic now, which is lovely.

Really tired after all the crying last night so I'm going to have an afternoon nap.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

just got back from ISIS. Saw fiona, she is really lovely, she could see 5 follies on my left ovary!!   Really shocked as this is the ovary that was attached to my pelvic wall and i was always worried about how it would respon. She could also see 3 on my right ovary, so 8 in total although some were quite small. She took some blood and said that she would have the results tomorrow and would see if i need to up my dosage. Anyway dh and i are pleased for now but i know that things can change. 

Em - how you doing today hun??

Jojo - sorry to hear about your spotting and glad to hear that its all ok now!! How lovely to have a scan and see the heart.    

Liz - yep i'm drinking over 2l of water a day plus a smoothie and some milk   . really feel like i'm not eating because i'm hungry or thirsty i'm just eating and drinking because it will help my follies!!


Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx

P.s. Next scan is friday for me.

8th Aug - Emma - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan 

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
            - Sam - scan 

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday  

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week) 
25th Aug Cleo a bridesmaid!!  

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys    

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Jo - That's fab news.  I spotted on several occasions during those early weeks and I've seen so many posts about it that I really think it is quite normal.  Know it probably gave you a scare but at least you got to have your scan early.  Have ISIS signed you off now or do you go back for another one?

Cleo - Good news for you too.  I am pleased.

sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Sorry I have not been on for a while. I have not forgotten you all, honest! I will be back to do personals soon, see ya later ......


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - well done you on your follies hun   you must feel alot better knowing that things are working for you. All the nurses are so lovely aren't they? Take care of yourself lovey     to you oh and - my understanding of the scan is to see if your follicles are growing so they can give you an idea of when you should start testing for Lh surge, they dont need the eggs. I think what happend to me is that they could not see my ovary on the left side when they scanned yesterday so measured the one they could on the right. I guess that ive ovulated from the left as it must have been ready. Hope ive helped answer your question although im very vague on all the finner points myself, i just trust in what they do at ISIS and let them tell me what i need to do   xx

Jojo - what a relief to see bean's precious heartbeat, you must be so excited    xx

Thanks for all your positive vibes - this morning i got my Lh surge     i was so happy to get that after my scan yesterday. I spoke to Sarah and she said she would speak to Sarah the Embryologist (think i spelt that right!   ) tomorrow as she wasnt in today and will tell me tomorrow when transfer will be   should be friday or saturday, huge GULP!!! Just hope and pray our little embies survive the thaw, we only got 3! So still i need of lots of positive vibes please girlies   

Big  to everyone else, sorry its a short one but gotta go do my relaxation   

Will try and post more later  
Emma xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello you lovely ladies

Where do i start  Thank you all sooooooooooooo much for all your loverly messages to me it really means a lot that i have great friends like you girls.

I'm still finding it really hard but just cannot keep away from the board as you girlies are the only ones who understand what i'm going through at the moment and i just can't do it on my own,  Well meaning family have tried to say the right thing but they don't understand cos they havent been through it.

This is the hardest BFN for me yet you'd think it would get easier over time but it doesnt plus i have the added heartache of makeing the decision not to have anymore treatment..........it is so cruel.  Dh and I have done lots of crying and talking over the last few days and we feel we've  spent our 7 years of married life ttc and it has taken over our lifes and everything else has been put on hold - the troube is though if you've lived like that for that long - how do you change?

I'm just taking each day as it comes and trying to get strong again.

Emms - Great news hun - Not long now till ET - Positives coming your way hun  

Cleo - Well done on your follies  

Jo - Sorry for your scare........you must have been out of your mind with worry - So glad you got that lovely heartbeat hun  

Liz/Sam - I hope you still come to the meets, personally it was great the you and Faith were there at the last one it doesnt make me feel uncomfortable at all if anything its the other way round because you have been through so much and your babies are so precious.

Tricksy - Hi ya - How you doing?  Sorry that you had to put back treatment but in a positive way maybe it will give your body more chance to get back to normal before starting again.

Julia - I've seen Borat - that naked wrestling was gross!!!! 

Cath - Hows your back?

Debs - Happy Anniversary for yesterday - Sorry i'm late

Shelley - Not long till your holiday!!! 

Well thats it from me folks
love to you all
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well its pouring down now, where did the sunshine go  

Lisa-  welcome back hun. I'm glad you're taking things one day at a time, its all you can do. Dh said to me the other night "i wish that our lives were normal". It does seem that everyone else around us is getting on with their lives whilst we just plod away ttc, not planning anything just in case or not be able to because it interfers with tx. I can totally understand, the what now?? We've spent 4 yrs doing this, the last 2 of those we've been activly having tx of some kind. Its difficult to picture what next. We're always here for you hun.

Angel - thanks for the explanation, makes sense now hun. Do you still do your relaxation from Dr Monk (the breathing one?) I'm finding the association one quite hard at the mo, no real feeling, which is strange because i got it for a while. They showed me the emotional freedom therapy    I really thought she had gone mad when she said "now hum happy birthday" i was laughing so hard  .

Hi to everyone else!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - hun    so good to have you back, im so pleased that we can support you darlin. Its such a hard time for you and your DH and i feel for you, just hope you can stay strong together     to you xx

Cleo - im glad my explanation helped   yes i still see Dr Monk and EFT is good although a bit wacky! wouldnt want to be seen doing it in public   I too found i didnt feel association during stimming, perhaps thats the norm??!

Hope everyone else is ok, anyone doing the quiz tonight? im going to have a go  

Take care all

Em xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie as I have only just got home   I'm pretty knackered but wanted to check everyone is ok.

Cleo - Really try and keep the EFT up, I only did it for the first time the day before egg collection, did it again that night and again the morning of egg collection and I was so chilled. It really really helped.

Good luck everyone, I'll catch up properly tomorrow.

Take care

Tricksy xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricsey - i'm just a bit confused about what to do it for?? I did it on the day for the negative feelings i had towards me having endo and how i thought it would stop me getting pregnant. Now not really sure what to do it for??


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello my lovelies, hope everyone is well, Lisa 

Just to let you know (Shell i got your text thanks honey , no credit xxx email me sometime!)

I will be there at the meet hopefully xx
Take care everyone, not on here much, add me to ******** if you have one (laura battson)

*Edited by Mod


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Morning girls

Just changed my pic and put 1 on of my beanie. If it upsets any of u, please let me know and I will remove it.

Was going to do personals but feeling sick again now, sorry, I'll b back 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Well, eventually got the time to sit down and reply to you all.

Laura, good to hear from you.

Tricksy, sorry your treatment has had to be put back, but as you say, it is only a matter of weeks and it gives you time to mentally prepare yourself for another go, and hopefully you will have the perfect Christmas pressie  

Emma, thanks again for the chat the other night. It was good to talk   Even DH wanted to talk about stuff after I got off the phone from you, so I was pleased about that. Do you have to be a member to go on the quiz? I had a quick look for it but could not find it so presume you have to be a member. How did you do? Great news about your surge. Do you test with peesticks? Isis told me that I ovulate every month but as my AF is up to 42 days and varies every month I never know when I ovulate, so should try the ovulation tests, but unless DH's sperm improves there won't be much point really. Anyway, not long now! Will Sarah tell you a day for transfer today? I hope the defrosting goes well. This time next week you will hopefully be PUPO!

Lisa, good to see you back. This infertility for me is the hardest thing I have ever had to face, and can understand completely how hard it is for everyone else too. It is not surprising how hard it has been for you. We are all here for you and sending you big hugs, a few listening ears and shoulders to cry on if you ever need us. 

Jo, so sorry to hear about your scare, but great news that you saw a heartbeat, that must have been so reassuring for you. Lets hope it is all plain sailing for you from now on. A friend of mine works at the Oaks, and she is getting scans whenever she wants them (perk of the job I suppose) - how lucky is she?! Although I suspect she will get addicted and get scans every week. I hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday. Remember, if you need anyone to carry your bags, just let me know!!

Liz, my DH is the same. I only get flowers if people are coming round!

Cleo, good luck for the next scan. Sounds like things are going okay for you. Hopefully those follies will behave themselves and grow nice and big. 

Debs, hope you had a nice anniversary. You were very brave speaking to your friend. She sounds like a good friend, it will hopefully be easier for you to talk to her now in the future.

Shelley, hope you are okay. I bet you are counting down the days until your holiday too. I am sure you will have a lovely time.

Cathy, how is your back? Hope you are okay. We have just finished the last of the chocolate bars/chocolates that you brought round, so may need to pay you a visit some time soon. I will check on your website to see where you are gonna be and hopefully get to see you soon. (Did I say I was on a diet? Can you tell I am not sticking to it? )

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Is the sun gonna come out again? I hope so. We are off to Norfolk for the weekend visiting my mum and dad who are there with their caravan. We can't be bothered to take ours just for the weekend so we are going to stay in their awning, so hope it does not pee down all weekend. 

Sorry, ages ago someone asked about the tablets I bought. They are called Ovulex and are from America. They are all herbal supplements that help with ovulation. Lots of people sell them on ebay, and many of them say they are selling excess bottles of the tablets because they got pregnant whilst taking them. I bought DH some tablets too called Amberoz which are supposed to help with sperm motility but he won't take them (grrrr!   ) as he says he does not know anything about them and they are not checked out to british standards. Pah, men! 

Anyway, have a great day everyone. See you soon.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Emma/Cleo - The LH surge always comes before ovulation so I doubt very much that you had already ovulated Emma.  After the LH surge you would normally O between 12-48 hours later and at this point your body starts producing progesterone.  The clinic need you to pick up your LH surge so that they can put the embies back at the right time (they like to put them back at the stage that they would be if you had conceived naturally).  So this is why they monitor egg development.

Sorry ran out of time so will be back later.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos i snuck on at work  

Sam - sorry i didnt get my facts straight, im not great on the finner points as i said. My persona said an o so i took it that was what was happening, sorry im dumb  

Cleo - sorry if ive misguided you, best ask Sam the questions hun, not me  

Julia - so glad our chat helped you, and encouraged your DH to talk, anytime hun  

 everyone else, best get on will try and post later.

Oh by the way Transer is on friday    

Em xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

well just waiting for a call back from ISIS to see what they want to do about my dosage. I phoned earlier and they said they would get back to me, that was about 40 mins ago    I can't bear all this worry and waiting about.

Em - it was fun in the quiz last night. I got 25 in the end so i didn't do as terribly as i thought. Glad to hear the et is on friday, you must be excited. So when will they defrost them 

Julia - the quiz is in the chat room hun and is really a good laugh. i'm not very good, i can't think quick enough and then type the answer. The typos are hilarious. 
A weekend away sounds lovely, hope the weather is good for you.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - That menopur is a great bargain yes - but personally I wouldn't touch it as we have no idea how it has been stored etc etc.  I'm sure it is OK just wouldn't want to take the risk.  I didn't think it was legal to sell drugs on ebay so surprised it hasn't been deleted yet.

Lisa - Good to hear from you.  I understand how hard it is to move on after infertility.  It is not just accepting that you are probably not going to have a biological child but also the thought of how you are going to fill your time, thoughts.  Over the years I have made several friends online through the shared bond of infertility. If you really are serious (or just want to step down a little but can't make the break just yet) why don't you try posting on the (I think called) "accepting and moving on" board on FF.  I actually did this though strangely enough it made me realise that I wasn't ready to do so but I stuck to my "no more fertility treatment rule".  Maybe for some people it has to be one thing at a time.  And of course each BFN gets harder.  When you start out you always thing about "next time" but after a while you begin to get scared that the "next times" are running out and that is much more scary.

Emma - Best of luck for your transfer on Friday.  Will they be thawing tomorrow?  That is the most anxious time, waiting for the phone calls (or praying you don't get them whatever way round).

Cleo - Hope they get back to you soon.  What time to you normally inject?

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam - i dont inject til 8.30 but i'm getting anxious now. What time do they go home? I've called twice today and they said someone wil call me back but that was an hour ago


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - How annoying!  But I wouldn't worry because it is unlikely they have forgotten you.  More a matter of waiting till a doctor is free to look at your file (it could well be ET/EC day today and they are very busy).  Still you would have thought they could have sorted it out earlier.  And there is always an emergency number to call so I would sit tight for a while longer.  If you haven't heard by 7 then call back.  Do they know what time you inject?

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam - dh just phoned them as he was getting annoyed, got the answer phone. Oh well i suppose i'll just carry on as normal, i presume all is ok otherwise they would have def got back to me. phone just rang and it was a cold caller   don't they know i'm waiting for an important call


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Obviously reception has gone home for the day.  I don't think clinic's realise how they stress us out sometimes unnecessarily.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Its excatly that, i'm sure all is ok but i would still like to know my results and what it means. Need to stop stressing thoug, dh said its not good for me.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Fiona just called yey!! They are upping my dose to 150 tonight and tom, then i have a scan on friday. FSH now 8.3 so thats gone down and my e2 was 4. something (never know what the e2 levels mean though   can't interpret them) 

She said it would be nice to get a few more follies, but not too many   . 

I'm feeling a bit anxious, hope everything is going alright in  there   

Can i have a dance to help my follies grow please....but not too much!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening ladies, how are you all?

Cleo - glad they called you back and you have it sorted. Sounds like they do much better monitoring now. I don't think I ever had bloods done during tx and didn't realise that a lot of places do them until I came on FF. 

JoJo- the pic is fine by me. How are you doing? 

Julia - I think your diet is the same as mine is now. I'd be fine if there was only healthy food in the house and nothing naughty but I can't help myself when there are nice things around and it's not fair to deny dh everything he likes just cos I can't be trusted.

Laura - nice to see you again. Hope you're well. 

angel - glad you enjoyed the quiz. I did the Harry Potter one on Monday and it went on so late I couldn't summon up the energy to do the one last night as well. 

I can't keep up with the rest of you so apologies etc. I had a long day driving up to East Midlands today. I was supposed to be meeting my boss in Bedford tomorrow but he changed it to East Midlands today which was a pain. Left the house at 7.30 to get ther for an 11am meeting. It was worth it though as he's agreed to my three months off at theend of the year (first chance I had to ask him as he's been on his holibobs for weeks) so I'm a v happy bunny now. I said it was to prepare for and have more tx and he was trying to work out if I could just have compassionate leave paid for which would be fab but I don't think will happen.

My back is getting better thanks. It's still sore though and a day int he car hasn't helped. Sitting down is bad for it so doing wedding chocs tonight should help. Just have to clean the kitchen first  . Oh and my mum has arrived today for a few weeks so as one stress starts to fade another appears. Ho hum. I'm meeting up with Rivka tomorrow which will be nice as I miss her being on here.

Dinner ready (dh cooking bless him) so I'll sign off now.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cath - Glad you've got your leave sorted out.

Cleo - Glad the call came at last.  You're still only on a very low dose which is good!

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

a mini follies dance for Cleo.  hope it helps (sorry i like the bums!! )


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - glad ISIS got back to you in the end hun, what a worrying time waiting for a call   its good they have only upped your dose by 50iu hun, better to be upping it slowly than to start at a higher dose like i did   i guess it must be hard for them to work it out what iu to start us on as we are all so different. Good luck to you lovey    and yes i did enjoy the quiz last night, i got 17 points which was good for me, it helped having my ds with me  

Well just a quickie tonight, feeling very bloated, been out for a last blow out meal before transfer on friday. Positive vibes needed please girls,   everyone

Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Updated dates list  


10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
            - Sam - scan 
            - Emma - Embryo Transfer (please let them survive)

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday  

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)    

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys    

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel10 -          

What time are you at ISIS on friday?? I'm there at 12.45


Thanks for all the positives everyone!!

Updated dates list  


10th Aug - Cleo - Scan (grow follies grow!! But not too much!!)
            - Sam - scan 
            - Emma - Embryo Transfer (please let them survive)

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op
              Cleo ET

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday    

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's    

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)    

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys    

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

How are we all?  

Cath - Your boss sounds really understanding,  what a refreshing change for a boss to be sympathtic to you having treatment (you know the story with my old one........old boot!!!)  Sorry your back is still bad, can totally sympatise with you as i've always got problems with mine - I was thinking of starting swimming or something to try and help mine.  
Cath can you say hello to Rivka for me,  I have had some really lovely pm's from her. Are you meeting her for lunch?
Like your new picture too of your little tinkers............bless

Cleo - So glad you got your call and that they are monitoring you so closely - How are you feeling?

Emma- BIG BIG BIG positives coming your way hun      thinking of you for tomorrow!

Sam - Your post was very true........how to feel my thoughts, time etc.,  don't know any different i've spent all that time just thinking of ways to get pg, things to take, eat and do to help it was all consuming and now i feel really numb and a bit out on a limb to be quite honest...............I need another obsession   I have read the "moving on board" but not posted at the moment though i'm not quite ready to say that i have given up all hope after all your living proof that a miracle can happen,  but have given up with any type of treatment so feel a bit in limbo at the moment. 

Julia - Hope you have a great weekend away i think the weather will be good this weekend,  How is your Mum now is she still suffering with shingles?

Tricksy - Hows things with you hun?  Are you ok? 

Right gotta shoot - food shopping to do - BORING!!!!!!!!!!!
Lisa


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - Transfer is booked for 1.45 so i will probably get there half an hour before to drink lots, wont be able to hold my bladder from home to ISIS and drop ds off at a freinds on a way! im hoping to drink water at ISIS so not got so far to hold it   What time you going to be out do you think?? we may see each other, will give you a big hug if we do   

Will post more later

Em xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - Have you thought about trying acupuncture?  I really do believe that could help.

cathie - Are you in contact with Rivka?  Say hello for me please if you are.

Emma - Any news on your embies?

Cleo - Good luck with your scan.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - good luck for the et tomorrow. good idea drinking your water when you get there. Nothing worse than having a full bladder in a car going over bumps and round corners  

Sam - I'll pass on your hello to Rivka. It was lovely to see her this afternoon, she's such a sweetie. She's very well, enjoying the new job etc. 

Lisa - Rivka was really pleased that you liked her messages. 

Cleo - how are you today?

Hello everyone else again. I ran late with Rivka (no surprise as we both talk a lot) so am now running late with a few jobs and don't have much time to surf on here   till later. Will try to get back on for full personals then.

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi All, starting to get really nervous now   dont know how im going to sleep tonight. Sarah the embryoligist (still cant spell it!) will ring between 10-10.30 tomorrow and let us know how the thaw has gone. We only got 3 embies and she is going to defrost 2 and then call us to let us know what the situation is, if we loose one or both (please no!) then she will thaw the third, im so so scared, i just want the chance to have 1 or 2 embies put back after everything we have been through, i would be devesated if we dont even get to transfer   Please please send lots of vibes over.

      Cleo for your scan, may see you there hun  

Sam - hope your scan goes well too  

Sorry no more personals but needed a bit of a me post, sorry  

Love Emms xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

^reiki     for your embies Em.  hope they suvive the thaw Ok.  will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

not a lot to report from me today. Been out shopping with a friend and had lunch which was all lovely, had a good laugh. Been feeling lots of twinges in my ovaries, especially when i need the loo, so hopefully theyre doing their  job!!!

Angel10 - will be there at 12.45 and usually in for about 20 mins, might just see ya hun!!! In case i dont, sending you all the luck in the world hun!!!       A sleepless night all round me thinks!!!

Sam - good luck for your scan too hun!!!!!
Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Hope that your all ok, I seem to of been so busy lately and not even any time at work to get on here!! I had a bit of an accident on my horse last night, she fell over   and we both went down like a sack of spuds   She is ok, she has cut her knee and fetlock (ankle) and I've got a sore bum   I have no idea how it happened, we were just walking down a hill and down she went onto her knees. We were very lucky and she was lucky she didn't hurt herself more, it shook me up though. We have had a day off riding today so I came home and attacked a huge pile of ironing instead  

Cleo - I had the same as you twinges and a real feeling of uncomforableness (new made up word  ) when I sat down or had a pee. I described my feelings a couple of days leading up to egg collection as feeling like I had half a dozen giant marbles stuck right up my wanjita   It will ease of very quickly after e/c though. Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow

Angel - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and having everything crossed. Don't worry you will be fine this time, it will all go according to plan, your frosties will chill out without any problems. You will have 2 little embryos onboard this time tomorrow xxxx Living 2 mins from Isis has its advantages when you need to have a full bladder  

Cath - How was Rivka today? I haven't spoken to her for ages. Sounds like you had a day off   surely thats not possible LOL your boss sounds great letting you have the 3 months off, it will make treatment so much easier for you

Sam - Lucky you having another scan tomorrow. I hope that you have changed your mind and you are now planning on coming to the meet again if you feel up to it. I can't believe how fast your ticker is going   I really and truly are so pleased for you, you deserve this baby so so much  

Lisa - Hey hun good to see you back. How are you feeling now? I found the 2 weeks after my bfn to be a huge huge rollercoaster, its one extreme or the other, you are totally fine or you are totally not. I hope that your crying a little less now. You take care hun and don't you disappear xx 

Liz - How is little Faith, have you been shopping again yet   I hope that you too have changed your mind about the meet and you are going to come, I loved seeing Faith and my hubby can't wait for a cuddle either

Debs - How are things for you? I hope that you and hubby are still all loved up. Not long til his op now? Is he getting nervous yet?

JoJo - Hope your ok after your scare the other day, its a nightmare, it must of been lovely for you to see the heartbeat though, quite reassuring I would of thought. Not long until your next holiday now, alright for some eh  

Shelley - Where are you?? Is work busy for you? I bet everyone is in getting their hair done before their holidays, you are off soon as well arn't you. Its going to be quiet on here with everyone away

Julia - I think that I'm on the same diet as you..... a seefood one   I am eating for England at the moment and I am putting on weight by the day I think, i really need to do something about it but just can't muster up the enthusiasm. My diets last about 2 hours at the moment  

I think that I have got everyone!! Well my af still hasn't turned up, I'm on day 36 now, goodness knows whats going on. Isis said last week that its normal and can take a couple of months for things to return to normal. Another thing that has not gone back to normal are my boobs   they got bigger during treatment and havn't gone back down yet, not sure whats going on there either. It might have something to do with the weight I have put on though.

What are you all up to this weekend? We are going to Surrey on Saturday to hubbys sisters Civil Ceremony/House Warming party, it should be good, it'll be lovely to see them, they are going through f/t as well at the moment and they have just had their 4th iui fail   I think that they are going to go for ivf next, they have got their follow up appt next week.

Have a good evening girls and I'll catch up again tomorrow.

Take care

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been away for ages   will try to come here some more, you are all lovely girls.

Cleo - grow follies grow    I did feel very bloated too when stimming, especially when walking, so it's to be expected but quite a pain that's true.

Angel - lots of    for your embies, I managed to get pg on an fet so it does happen, hope it does for you (with better results than it did for me!).

Tricksy - such a lucky escape for you and your horse, you must have been frightened. Hope you're both okay now.

Lisa - lovely to pm you hun, take care of yourselves.

Cathie - it was so lovely seeing you today. And yes we do chat for England   I've got 2 bags full of jam jars for you - you and your mum can have fun with the plums  

Sam - glad things are going well for you, already 14 weeks, wow!!

Nothing new fron me, really. I'm still on accu and Chinese herbs, the dr there is very encouraging and she gives me hope which by itself is already good. She says it's another few months of treatment, well if it helps what do I care?! We decided to give ourselves until the New Year, and if no joy we'll think of ivf again ... Other than that we've been away a couple of times in July which was nice, the new job is going really, and I've been cycling to work 3 - 4 times a week so feeling very fit and virtuous - I do get bored in the gym so that's my excuse!

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies ,sorry i havent been on but i have been reading what u have all been up to.its just that for me things are just not happening (treatment) so i feel ....well abit boaring   and just wish it was us to going through treatment   .but not to worry our time will come.
  i had blood tests done on wednesday to see if i have got toxoplasmosis back again, they hert   no matter how many times they take blood they can never get my vains up,but i have also got an appointment through to see the doctor at the hospital to disscuss things and hopefully then my results will be in ,so i can find out what happens next? thats at 3:00pm on wednesday 15th.so thats me really cant wait for my holiday but feel abit bad as dh really needs a holiday and he will be stuck here working   .i will make it up to him   .

em.good luck for tomorrow will be thinking off u and hoping them embies are happy and healthy and transfer goes well lots off                 take care hun.

cleo.good luck for tomorrow       glad ur still enjoying ur holidays have u got much els planned appart from the obvious .

sam.hope ur scan goes well ,if u get a picture can u put on ur profile so we can see it .and  i would love to see u a the meet and jojo.


triscy,julia,cath,debs,laura hello guys hope ur all well,are we going to do a list again about who is bringing what to the meet?oh and i go on holiday on the 30th off august not the 31st sorry.well take care everyone spk soon.
 lots of   shelley.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Emma:

Fingers crossed for you hun hope you have 2 strong embies to put back you deserve it.

Cleo:
Hope the follies are growing well and you are on course for e/c.

Rivka:
Nice to have you back on hun.

Lisa:
Hope you are keeping strong hun like you said Sam stopped treatment and look at her now!!!!!

Shelley:
Sorry the bloods were bad I am the same my  veins hide!!!! Hope the result are all clear.

Tricksy:
YOu are so lucky to be able to ride on the stubble miss that so much. Hope af turns up soon for you or not at all is there any chance?

Well after loosing my purse I got a letter from Primark saying they had found it how lucky is that!!!!!! After I had cancelled all my cards.

Hi everyone else Take care

Liz and Faith xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Liz - I didn't know that you lost your purse   how lucky was that to of had it handed in though, better to be safe than sorry though and cancel your cards.

The stubble is great this time of year, I was not so confident last year and didn't really go on it very much but this year has been great and we have been on it loads!! She's getting a bit used to it though and everytime she sees the yellow stuff she's off


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie, both embies survived being thawed     am so happy we are being given this chance, and we still got one left   was hiding under the bed covers when the phone rung, got dh to take the call cos i couldnt handle it!!!

Transfer at 1.45,  will try and post later, if not tomorrow. Any tips on how to take extra care of myself when i got precious embies on board will be gratefully received  

Thinking of you all  

Em xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em that is fantastic news, you must be so relieved. I just went home and chilled on the sofa with my legs up and stayed there for a few days   This weekend just relax in the garden and read a good book.

Liz - I doubt that I am pregnant, I don't feel it, I did do a test last weekend that was negative. Still got one left though and might test again next week if nothing shows by then

Cleo - good luck for today hun xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

just had my scan and all is progressing ok i think   . i have 9 follies in total, 3 of a good size 5 ok size and one little one. Lining coming along nicely apparantly.  They're keeping me on 150 puragon and i'm back in sor a scan on monday.

Em - sorry didn't manage to see you hun but we were done by 1pm and dh was not in the best of moods today.    you are now PUPO!!    

Rivka - good to have you back hun.

Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls, thanks for all the positive vibes sent my way, still in shock as to both our embies surviving the thaw! We were told that statisticly we should have lost at least at least one   anyway Con and Dom are safely on board, we have given them those names cos dh still laughs about the fact that when we were cycling we had to use a condom!  

Now off for a lay down, thanks again for your support, am gonna need it even more during the 2ww, hope you dont mind??!

Rivka - so good to have you back hun  

Take care all
Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Heres the list girls   ps Sam hope your scan went well today  

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan (grow follies grow!! But not too much!!)
            - Sam - scan 
            - Emma - Embryo Transfer (please let them survive)

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op
              Cleo ET

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday    

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's    

24th Aug - Emma pg test

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)    

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys    

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel -       great news on your frosties. Love the names   Can't think what you're supposed to do but take it easy if you can. That's what I'd do. There again, I'd do that the whole time if I could  

Cleo - fab that you have a good number of follies growing. Sending you lots of     for them growing well.

Liz - that must have been horrid losing your purse but great you've got it back. 

Tricksey - glad you're having a good time with the horse at the mo. Honey is disappointed by the wheat disappearing as she likes to get in and jump around. It's a great sight but don't tell the farmers. Daisy prefers the stubble as she's not sure about going too far from us yet so likes to see where we are when she scampers off into the sunset.

Shelley - when do you get your test results back. Hope they come back clear.  

Rivka - ta for the jars. I'll return a couple filled up when I've managed to get the jam done.

Lisa/Piepig/Jojo/Julia - hope you're ok and out enjoying the lovely day.

I've started decorating the garage conversion now. First room has it'sfirst coat and I'm just taking a small break from the kitchen part before I crack on again. We went out and got the white goods and flooring earlier. Good old allied carpets had a sale on as usual.All v exciting. 

Best get back to it. just need to find the tv controls so I can get BBC1 on the tv I've dragged out there to watch neighbours. How sad am I?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Had my scan this morning.  The good news is that all was well with the baby, got some new piccies so if I can work out how to do so I will try and post one on here.  The bad news is that they think I could be at risk of incompetent cervix (because of all the surgeries I have had in the past) and so I have to go back again in 2 weeks for it to be checked and if they see a problem I will have to have a stitch put in immediately.  Now the problem with this is that in 2 weeks and 1 day I go on holiday - so if they do find a problem then a want to getting on that plane.  I'm not complaining though, would far rather be checked and have to miss my holiday than to sent off just assuming all is OK.  The whole thing has left me a bit worried again though even though they assumed me they think I will be fine, they are just being cautious.

Emma - Fab news on both embies thawing well.  You are now PUPO - love the names everyone on here is giving their embies.  Good luck, hope the 2ww flies by.  That's a very long time you have to wait for  test day, silly really I think because AF will be with you before then if it is going to come (not that it will!!!!).

Rivka - It is good to hear from you and I just wanted to say that I think you have a very sensible plan.

Tricksy - Hope your bum isn't too sore.  Just wanted to say (and I worn everyone about this even though it is highly unlikely) that sometimes cysts can occur as an after effect of treatment and these can either prevent or delay AF sometimes.  But it is far more likely that the treatment has just mucked up your cycle.  Are you having your usual PMS symptoms etc?

Cath - You are always so busy, I admire your lifestyle.

Cleo - Glad your scan went well.

Liz - That was lucky.  I've just lost my credit card.

Shelley - Good luck with the tests.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

[size=10pt]13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op
Cleo ET

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday 

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's

24th Aug - Emma pg test 
- Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week) 

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante 

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days 

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt [/size]


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie, Cath have you got a receipe for Jam hun, just i have a green gage tree which is shedding loads of beautiful fruit and would like to make some Jam, would appreciate a recipe if you got one  

Thanks
Em xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel - I'll dig it out for you later on. It's just from Delia (don't tell dh I swore) if you have her complete cookery course. Greengage jam is scrummy.

Sam - really pleased bubs is still doing well. Good luck with the cervix thing.

Must dash, chocolate on the go again. A wedding order for the morning.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello ladies

Sam - Great that all is well with baby,  sorry about the cervix that is good that they are monitoring you so well.  You mentioned the acupuncture,  I did acupuncture for a year before i started and during my 1st ivf and although i felt very relaxed with it i did feel like i was spending a lot of money and i saw no results so don't think this is an option for us at the moment.

Cath - What is your conversion going to be?  a kitchen?  How is your back now hope its ok now,  I got a lovely pm from Rivka she really is so sweet,  Did you go anywhere nice for lunch?
Has DH gone to the first game today?  DH has just left................He's so excited which is really lovely to see after last weekend at least he has something else to focus on.

Emms - Great news for you hun!! Thats brill that both survived and i think quite unusual,  you go girl!!!!  PUPO PUPO PUPO  Con and dom sticky vibes to you!!!  Who did your ET?  Was it all ok? Good luck for the next 2ww  

Cleo -  Great that all went ok with your scan and 9 follies thats really good,  you must be feeling happier now - Good luck on Monday


Liz - Sorry you lost your purse but at least someone was honest enough to hand it in,  I lost mine once but now i'm a bit paranoid i'm always checking it 

Shelley - Sorry hun you had a bad experience with the blood test,  Hope you get good results on Wednesday.  Are you still going to the gym?  How are you getting on?

Tricksy - Hope you have a lovely day at the house warming its a lovely day today so thats really good too.  Sorry you had an accident riding the other day.............that sounds really scarey - Hope your bums not too sore now 
I'm up and down but everyday feeling stronger - not crying anymore which is good just not very settled in myself,  I'm finding it hard as i have always had treatment to look ahead to and now i don't know what to think about its really weird just trying to keep myself busy and hope for a miracle 
Do you think you should maybe do a test hun?  I think its quite a long time and with your boobs being big and everything maybe it might be an idea - anyway you know where i am if you need me.

Julia - Enjoy your break away

Debs - Hi

Jo - How are you feeling?  Whats next for you - are you signed off from isis now?

Well i am having an easy day today, DH gone to footie so i might just go for a nice long walk in the sunshine,  Going to a party tonight and out for dinner tomorrow so i feel ready to face the world again.

Love to you all
lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies, on this beautiful day, not sure how long its going to last though, so best make the most of it  

Lisa - its good to hear that you are able to go out tonight and start enjoying life again all though im sure it is still very hard for you hun. Thank you for staying on here and being a part of our lives, i so pray for a little miracle for you too darlin    

Cathie - will look forward to the recipe, hope your ok hun and managed to get your wedding order done ok xx

Sam - so glad your baby is ok hun all though you now have another concern, at least your being mell monitored and im sure everything will be fine   do you know what the sex is??

Rivka - hope your ok and want to stay on here with us, do you think you will come to the next meet up? i do hope so hun. Im reading a book and there is someone in it called Rivka, is that your real name hun??

Cleo - how you doing hun? has dh sorted himself out now? i do hope so, its the last thing you need him be moody. perhaps his hormonal too??   Hope your weekend is ok xx

Jojo - you've been very quiet on here (all though i know your ok cos you text me) still like to hear from you on here too hun, hope your feeling so sick passes soon, i have read or heard somewhere that ivf pregnancies can make you more ill than natural   to you darlin xx

Shelley - hope your ok now hun after your horrible blood tests   

Tricksy - hows ya bum   hope you and your horse are ok hun! Thinking of you   xx

Julia - hope your w/e away is good and the weather stays nice for you  

Liz - sorry to hear about your purse, but how amazing someone handed it in, im sure you were well releived. Did you have a nice time with Ruth yesterday? Hows darling Faith? xx

Debs - hope your ok hun, hows dh feeling the closer it gets to his op??

Laura - hi  

Well im sure ive got everyone, i think there is 14 of us  

Im just enjoying putting my feet up, my ds saw the pic of our follies today and said i hope it works   how sweet is that? i could have   bless him, im sure he will make a great big brother God willing.

Right i must dash, take care all

Emms xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Lisa - Dr Lieberman did my transfer and ive got to say it was much better than i anticipated and he was very gentle too   xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

pps Hope my ticker ive put on is ok and dosent upset anyone, will remove it if it does


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

DH got 'Sky sports News' on watching the scores coming in (boring!!!) Whats happened to Ipswich 4-0!!!!!

Sam:
Glad bubs is all fine, I would almost insist they are sure you are fine if they say know to the stitch cause when I was preg there was a few girls who had the stitch at 20 weeks and it was to late then to work and they lost there babies but the ones that had it early were fine. But as you have regular scans they will keep an eye on it. Hope you still get to go on your holiday.

Emma:
Glad all went smoothly with e/t Fingers crossed for you. Yeah had a lovely time at the park with Ruth and the boy's.

Cleo:
Sounds like follies are all growing well is e/t Wednesday?

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend.

Liz and Faith xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think I just scared our new neighours off by celebrating each of the Ipswich goals. The first had two rather loud scream/cheers as well because I cheered when we were givena pen and when it was scored. Can't believe I passed up the opportunity to go today as well.

Lisa - did your dh come home a happy bunny? Mine did. Hope you have a good time at the party tonight.

Liz - my dh does that when he's not gone to the match - with Radio Suffolk on in the background. How are you doing?

Angel - glad you're able to take it easy. Not managed to dig out the recipe yet as my in laws have all descended (should be downstairs with them now but need to do an urgent e-mail so have snuck on here aswell). Will have it for you in the morning at the latest.

JoJo/Piepig/Shelley/Rivka/Sam/Cleo/Tricksey/Julia/Laura - hello. Hope you're enjoying a lovely sunny weekend.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hi everyone

Well I've certainly been making the most of this lovely weather.  I've been out i the garden all day laying a slate patio area and lugging rubble and bags of slate around.  DH is at work so hopefully it'll be a nice surprise for him when he gets home.  I'm absolutely shattered now though!

I think DH is getting quite nervous about his Op as the time approaches, he was saying last night that he is worried something will go wrong.  he went in for his pre-assessment appointment on thursday and i think that has made it all seem more real to him.  I'm gonna try and take his mind off it this week by keeping him busy in the bedroom as it'll be our last chance for any action for a while (I'm also insanely hoping that perhaps we'll get a miracle as I'm due to ovulate the weekend before the operation)!

I hope everyone else is Ok. i'll do personals later - I have to go get my dinner....I'm cooking my first ever homegrown courgette!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cathie - good result for Ipswich hun   thank you so much for the Jam receipe, im going to try and make some this week, i have a lady at work who has some jars for me. Any suggestions where to get the wax thingies from?? as you can tell i never made Jam before   also i thought you had to use Pectin? or am i an 

Debs - hope you enjoyed your homegrown corgette hun, ive managed to grow some tomatoes this year and they have been delicious, we now also have a grapevine along with a pear tree and green gage tree! Thinking im turning a bit domesticated now im going to  make some jam??! Hope your dh is ok hun, cant imagine how you will keep his mind off things in the bedroom! what are you like   

Liz - glad you had a good time with Ruth and her boys, i hope to see her soon too  

Tricksy - you ok hun?? 

Well its very quiet on here at the moment, hope everyone is ok?   

Take care
Em xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Angel - excellent news!! Really glad for you. Take it easy and good luck for the transfer. No, I also found the name in a book  

Cleo - well done on the folloies, keep up the good work  

Cathie- this sounds delicious! Thanks.

Lisa - thinking of you, take care of yourselves  

Sam - sorry about the stitch scare, taht's not nice at all. Are they sure you'll need it? 

Hello everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi you lovely ladies,

where has the sunshine gone   we've had some rain today too   . I'm really feeling my ovaries now and trying not to do too much at home but i find it really hard to just leave things alone. Dh is getting cross with me   because i keep doing things, i can't help it. He has done all the housework today and did all the gardening yesterday, bless him. Probably making up for the bad mood he was in on Friday. We had a huge row and i ended in   . I think its a mixture of tx and work, he's been working so hard.

Em - hope con and dom are fine. I text you the wrong date for my next scan as i was in the middle of a row   meant to put monday not wednesday.

cath - glad ipswich won, although don't tell dh i said that or it might spark another row!! 

Liz - if all goes according to plan i will have ec on friday. Hope you and faith are ok.

Sam - sorry to hear you have yet another thing to think about during your pg, i so wish you could just get on with it and enjoy it hun. But at least they are monitoring you and like you say missing a holiday is a small price to pay for the baby of your dreams. Wishing you loads of luck, try not to panic. 

Pie pig - not long now hun til the op!!! Hope your courgette was delicious. We have a walnut tree, 2 apple trees, a plum tree, pear tree and another nut tree but i cnt remeber the name. We're terrible though we pick them all and give it all away. We could never eat it all thoug.

Lisa - hope you had a good weekend hun.

Jojo and shelley - hope you're both ok?? haven't heard from you for a while.

Rivka - so glad you're posting again hun. Hope everythings going well.

Julia - hope you had fun camping, at least you had some good weather.

Tricksey - hoes you bum?     Hope you've had a good weekend.


Surely that is everone!!

I'll let you know how i get on at my scan tomorrow. Dh can't make it tomorrow as he's working too far away      have asked a friend to come though as i am a wimp and if its bad news i know i'll need someone there.

Love to all  

Cleo and follies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I did a long post last night and its not here  where's it gone We all seem to 'lose' a lot of posts on here 

thought that I would bring our list to the top again

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op
Cleo ET

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday 

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's

24th Aug - Emma pg test 
- Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week) 

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante 

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days 

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt [/size]



Hope that you are all ok? We had a good weekend, totally knackered though. We still had to get up at 6am on Saturday, 5.45am yesterday morning and 5am this morning  The party on Saturday was great but it took us just over 3 hours though to do 1 1/2 hr journey, that traffic was shocking, it was better coming home though thank goodness. Yesterday hubby was out on a boys jolly playing racing cars  he left his new car at home though thank goodness 

Emma - Good luck for today hun xx

I;ll catch up properly later, take care everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi all, popped on again from work, very naughty i know   but im feeling so scared cos im getting pains in my tummy. Have text Jojo and she has made me feel a little better by making me realise that i will notice every twing or twitch but im still soooooooooo scared. Need some serious hugs   also having real issues with my mum cos she is so not interested in this and its devestaing me, feel like crying all the time  

Sorry for the me post, will do personals later or tomorrow as i got acu tonight at 6.30, Dr Monk has very kindly fitted me in, hopeing it will help

Love to all
Emma xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, sorry not to have been on for a while. We spent the weekend in Norfolk which was lovely - well, kind of. More of that later.

Emma, big hugs are being sent to you and lots and lots of positive vibes.      I think the problem is that we think about every single twinge or pain, whereas people who fall pregant naturally probably don't think twice about the pains they may feel. I hope they turn out to be nothing, and you get that baby you so desperately want. It was lovely of your DS to talk about hoping the treatment works for you. Sorry to hear about your mum. My mum made me explain everything over and over again to her, so that in the end I did not tell her anything that was going on as I knew she was not going to understand anyway, or if I did tell her about scans, bloods etc she would wince and make a face and ask how I could go through with all of it. Maybe that is your mum's way of dealing with it all, or perhaps she does not realise how emotionally involved you are. Some people think IVF is just like having an operation, just go in for the op, come out and it is sorted, but unfortunately there is so much more involved in it than that. Anyway, take care, and let us know how you are getting on.

Cleo, good luck for this week for you too. It has come round so quickly. I have fingers crossed for you. Good luck with your scan today.

Rivka, good to hear from you, and thank you for your message. Will you be coming to our next meet up at Tricksy's house? It would be nice to meet you. 

Lisa, how are you feeling hun? I think Isis should give everyone compulsory counselling after IVF, as we put so much into trying to have a baby. Here's hoping that a miracle happens and you get a baby one day. Did anyone see the shooting stars in the sky last night? Apparently it was a good night to see meteors/shooting stars/satellites. We laid on the trampoline and saw a few shooting stars which was lovely. Anyway, I made a wish on a shooting star that we all get the babies we long for. Fingers crossed it works!

Tricksy, sorry to hear you had a bit of a fall! Hope you and your lovely horse are both okay now. Those early mornings sounds a bit of a nightmare. What car has your DH got? I hope he is enjoying it and taking you fo rides to lovely pubs in the countryside.  

Cathy, thanks for your message. I will write back some time today. Hope you are not working too hard. Is you new kitchen going to be just for the chocolate making? I am glad your boss agreed to you taking some time off. It will be good for you, especially as you have that trip to New York to look forward to (v jealous!!!) I would love to go there one day, it is on the long list of places I would like to visit.

PiePig, I am very impressed at you laying a patio!! Corr, you could have come and done ours and we could have saved a fortune!! Was your DH impressed? I think Gordon would faint if I did anything like that - before we got our patio done I said to DH I would start digging the earth out, but managed to do about one square foot and it was such hard work, so I gave up and we got a man in instead (who was very good looking so it suited me!) I hope you managed to take your DH's mind off his op   and that he enjoyed himself!!!

I had a bit of a go at the people on the other board I go on. I feel bad about it but it needed doing! One girl was talking about her sister having a baby, and said how difficult the birth was, and then said the names of two people who are going to try for a baby this year, and told them not to worry about the pain of birth etc. I felt completely left out and felt I had to say something.  I put that they are not the only people trying for a baby, and that I have not given up completely. I did get an apology from the girl that wrote the message but they just don't realise how hard it is for me to read things like that. This came after James fell over at the weekend and hurt his face.   When he did it there was blood everywhere, and I thought he had knocked his tooth out, but luckily the tooth stayed put, but he has a big fat lip now and a grazed face. His gum has gone a bit black but the tooth is still in position, so hopefully he won't lose it, but time will tell. His best friend Lucy recently lost her front tooth when she fell over whilst dancing, so I was so worried about that as she won't get another one until her adult teeth grow through in a few years' time. Anyway, I was quite tired and emotional when I had a go, but have since apologised - I hope they don't think I am a hormonal old cow!!  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all okay.

Love Julia 

PS:  Sorry for the waffle! I have just realised what a load of rubbish I write!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - sometimes things need to be said so I don't think you should feel guilty about having a go.  I just hope it makes these girls think a little more.  Nothing worse than to feel like you've been written off.

Emma - Hope the pains have gone now but I can understand they would worry you.  I didn't tell my mum about my IVF treatment cycles by the end because when I first started out all she could say was "surely you don't need that".  Yes like I wanted to spend thousands of pounds to have a baby rather than do it the old fashioned (she's probably thinking she's right now).

Liz - The whole incompetent cervix bit is worrying me a lot but I think they are dealing with it in the right way.  I am at risk of suffering imcompetent cervix because I have had several surgeries but am NOT showing at signs of it at the moment.  If I was they would have put a stitch in but because putting the stitch in itself carries a risk of miscarriage they won't just do it without reason.  I will be 17 weeks at the next scan and they said that if I am going to have a problem then I should be beginning to show the signs then.  If so I just hope that it won't be too late for the stitch.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

Julia - I agree about the counselling,  this was my 3rd ivf and have never been offered counselling,  I did ask for it when i rang up and told them about the BFN but the guy who does it is only there one Friday a month (thats one of the days i work!) so said i'd get back to them.
I'm sorry that you had to have a go about the other board,  Is this a fertility board?  If it is then you would think they would be more understanding to your feelings as they know what its like   Just because your not having treatment it doesnt mean your not wishing and praying for your little miracle the same as i am - Sending you big Reiki hugs    

Emms - Hope your tummy pains have gone the 2ww is sooooooooo hard you can't help but notice every little pain and twinge you just can't shut your brain off from thinking about everything and really sorry your having problems with your Mum,  I know with mine the more treatment i had the more she stopped talking about it and i think she was so worried and concerned she just blanked it out (which doesnt help us but i think thats the way they deal with things)
Sending you big Reiki hugs  

Tricksy - I blo*dy hate it when you loose your posts  
Glad you had a good party but the journey don't sound too clever! 
How are you feeling?  Any signs of AF ?

Cleo - How's it gone today?

Cath - 4-1!!!!       DH was a happy bunny!!!!!  

Having a nice week of work with DH,  party on Saturday night was really good didn't get home till after 1am and Sunday had a nice roast round my mums - yummy!!!  
Sorry thats all i've got time for folks
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

i'm feeling very eggcited!!! Trying not to get my hopes up but the scan went well today and Julia said i should be ready for ec on friday     my lining is 11mm and i have 3 leading follies and 7 others. I just want to get to ec then et!! Have another scan on wednesday. 

Em - ah hun, i hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed now. Everyone is right you're going to be feeling every twinge and analysing everything. Text me anytime hun    

Julia - how amazing watching the shooting stars!!! Your mum sounds very much like mine, she asks me the same questions over nd over again. 

lisa- glad you had a good weekend hun.  

Sam - hope you're feeling ok??

Hi to everyone else. 


Need to go and do my accupuncture stuff now, running very late today!!

love cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Right after feeling very eggcited i'm now worrying a bit more about the next bit, to be honest i never thought we'd get this far so didn't give it much thought   . I have a couple of questions and advice needed.

1) What is ec like? Do they knock you out?? What should i wear/ bring with me etc ??

2) I'm really worried about the eggs not fertilising     . Dh has borderline motility but dr lieberman said that he was planning to do ivf not icsi. He did say that he would check dh's count on the day but he is planning on ivf. Should i push for icsi? I've also read of other clinics doing half ivf and half icsi? So worried about this.

Thanks everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie tonight as the night has run away again  

Angel - I hope you are feeling better hun, its not unusual to have crampings after transfer, try not to panic

Cleo - I was totally and utterly s h i t t i n g myself over egg collection, I was truly terrified. The tapping from Mrs Monk really helped and I am pretty sure that that took a huge part of it away. I was quite calm after I had tapped (I was only shown how to do it the day before egg collection) did it once in the session, showed hubby it late in the evening and did it again in the morning. I was quite concerned that my lady garden was neat and tidy before I went   and my legs were shaved    You get taken downstairs and you go into a lovely room with 2 beds and some comfy chairs. You will get a bed. You then get given the blue clothes, hubby too and you go and get changed. They then go through some forms with you and then the aneasatist (sp?) comes and sees you and puts the canula in your hand. You then walk into the theatre, its only tiny and hubby will sit next to you. They then go through what is going to happen and explain the procedure. I was then given the sedative and to be honest I only remember one tiny thing, I jumped when she went from the left ovary to the right and I swore quite loudly apparently   they just topped up the sedation and I was away again. Didn't feel a thing. Don't be scared, its fine. Hubby is really involved and put in charge of looking after you. Not sure if Terry will do it but he told my hubby when they had got an egg rather than anyone else so he was 'important' if that makes sense. Got everything crossed for you hun xxxd 

I'll catch up properly tomorrow!! 

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quicky. 

Em - hope the tummy pains have died down. Probably something normal but you're in the dreaded 2ww where everything takes on extra meaning. 

Cleo - don't worry about ec too much. They'll up the sedation if you're feeling any discomfort. I don't remember  a lot from either ec. The second I apparently had hiccups - and I never do quiet hiccups - sp they were all laughing at me and I didn't even realise anything was happening.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Can someone sort out my bubbles i seem to be ending in an 8?

Yey, thanks whoever sorted it.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello ladies,

 well whats happened to the weather, i look out of the window and it looks like autumn, where has our summer been??! 
Thank you for all your lovely posts of support, it means so much to know i can come on here and share my concerns with you all, thank you  

Cleo darlin   so many worries hun, ec is exactly as Tricksy put it and really is ok lovey   love the expression 'ladys garden!' being tidy   and shaved legs, i did all that too! Anyway ISIS will give you a list at your final scan of what you can and cant do prior to ec, (They dont mention the garden bit though   ) like no perfume, nail varnish, stong deodarants etc and they will also give you your date and time to do your hcg, hope you dont have it in the middle of the night like some of us have!! As for the procedure, you will be fully aware all though away with the fairies too, and they will give you as much pain releif as necessary, i had alot but thats cos im such a wimp   As for icsi or ivf, im not sure how that will be decided, i guess from dh's sample on the day they will decide, but ask if your concerned hun   not long now, from our dates list it looks like your hopeing to go to blastos? is that right?? Take care hun, we are here for you   

Tricksy - cant beleive all those early mornings   how do you do it?? you still ok for us all to meet at yours?? what have we decided about food etc as some of us are going away would it help to try and sort this out sometime do you think??   to you ps dont like to as about af, but you havent mentioned it for a while, are you ok??

Lisa - maybe it would help to talk to someone about ivf if you feel its necessary hun, only you know if you think you need to do so, perhaps ISIS like to leave that up to you as a personal decision rather than keep suggesting it, its not easy to suggest to someone they may need counselling because they could take it the wrong way! I guess the main thing is you know its there if you need it, does that make sense??!  

Julia - oh my, hun, what a horrible time with James and the other board you go on   i hope James is ok now and the swelling is going down, you must have been beside yourself, i can picture the scene cos i know we mother the same hun   bet you had a shot of the good stuff to calm you down once you knew he was ok?? As for the other board hun, good for you saying how you feel, its important to be honest, we hide away from our feelings for the sake of friends and family and pretend that everything is ok when its not, you should be able to be YOU on these boards. Honesty is the best policy darlin, well done you for speaking out   and i dont think you talk a load of rubbish  

Well i really should go cos ive posted so much and there is a danger of my computer crashing and boy will i swear  

 to everyone else, and know im thinking of you all

Lol Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ohhhhh who gave me my bubbles thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Just popping in from work so will be quick.

Cleo and Angel - good luck!! Hope for the best for both of you.

Lisa - I was never offer counselling either ... I wonder if it could help. I'd say give it a try, and take care of yourselves, glad you'r ehaving a nice week.

Can someone pm me about the next meeting? I;m not clear about details. Thanks!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

what an awful day  . No sunshine at all, its cold and its windy!! Well at least i managed to get up early today  , was up and in town for 9.30 , been the post office, bank, had my bridesmaid fitting (it looked lovvely and fits!!!) then off to my brothers to drop some wedding stuff off in Chelmsford   very tired now so going to flop in front of the tv  . A productive day for me at the moment as i haven't been up and out b4 midday   .

Em - how you feeling today hun?? Hope you're ok and con and dom and snuggled in tight. 

Thanks for all the advice regarding ec, sounds like its going to be fun!!    DH can't wait til the weekend as it means he can have a drink  I bet he'll be drunk as soon as the can opens!! Bless him, he's done so well, 2  and a half months without a drink .

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

I've somehow managed to work myself up to a real state.  When they discussed the incompetent cervix risks with me at my hospital appointment I really was quite unconcerned about it.  I felt pleased they were monitoring me and that was all.  Now after doing a bit of online research I am at panic stations.  Been feeling very uncomfortable "down there" last few days.  It is probably nothing (normal pregnancy) but in my hand everything has been magnified.  Also I had my cervical length measured at 2.4cm which the sonographer, midwife and doctor all said was "fine, nothing to worry about" but reading online this is actually quite short.  So I am worrying about this too.  Sometimes I think I should just pack my computer away.  It is mad that on friday at the hospital I felt fine about the whole thing and now I am just worry worry worry.  Part of me says I should go to the doctors and tell them my new symptoms but the sensible part of me says it really is too much of a coincidence that I am getting this strange pressure feeling only a day or so after I read about the symptoms and had the whole idea of IC put into my head.  Do you know what you mean?

Cleo - As the ISIS are going to test dh's sperm on the day I don't think you should worry about IVF or ICSI.  If they think you need it they will switch on the day.  After all it is in their interests as well as yours to get as many fertilised eggs as possible.  So I don't think you should worry about that one.  As for EC I think you will feel nothing other than a little uncomfortable.  For me (and I have to be honest) it was quite painful, every time they took an egg I felt a sharp pain.  But this may have been unusual and only because I had such a large number of follies.  Most people have been fine and the pethidine they give you will stop you being able to recall much.  My biggest fear of EC was the drugs making me do or say something that would embarrass me.  Take some warm socks to keep your feet warm but I think that is all you need.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, sorry to hear you are worrying about the incompetant cervix. If it was me, I would go to see your doctor and have a chat about it. After all, this pregancy is so precious so I would rather be safe than sorry. Don't think you are wasting the doctors time either. Think of all the people that go and see the GP at the drop of a hat with stupid things like colds. You deserve some reassurance at the moment and to discuss things properly with a medical professional. That is just my opinion, but I would get it checked. When I worked in the middle east there were so many women having the Shirodkar suture put in place, but you don't hear about it so much over here. I think the best judge of how you are feeling is you, so if you don't feel comfortable get it checked out. Sending you a big  

Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Whats happened to the weather 

Sam - I think the worst thing to do sometimes is to research online - you really can work yourself up into a frenzy and you can really start imagining things, its like when you read the side-effects of a drug before you take it.........you get them all!!!!!,  I think if you are worried go and see the GP and see what they say as Julia says.......its better to be safe than sorry.  

Cleo - socks is definately one for EC,  to be totally honest my first EC was painful but my 2nd one i didnt feel a thing so i think maybe they gave me more drugs because i kept saying that i found it painful the first time.  The drugs make you feel really pi**ed they're great!  On one of mine DH told me afterwards i was waffling on about "going trucking" later....... 

Emms - How you feeling today?  

Rivka - I'll pm you

Tricksy - Are you ok?  

Well girls...............DH and I booked a holiday up today,  We are off on the 16th Sept (our anniverssary)  to Menorca,  Now let me tell you this is a really big thing for me as i havent flown since just after 911 and i am scared shi**ess about it!!!!   Does anyone know any good things to calm you down for flying as last time i went on a plane i had a bad panic attack,  its really strange as i have done quite a few longhaul flights but now i'm just really scared of it.  We really are trying to change our way of thinking as i was using ttc as an excuse not to book a holiday (one because all our money was going on treatment, and two because i kept using the excuse of what if i get pg)

Any advice girls would be great
Speck soon
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been about much we've been really busy and I am feeling quite pee'd off at the moment. One of my clients is really stressing me out, can't go into too much detail as you never know who's reading  but if the situation does not improve I will be looking for another client very soon, mind you if they continue and I don't manage to keep biting my tongue it may be sooner rather than later    Its not helped because I am tired I suppose but hey ho life goes on. The af situation was really starting to get to me, my mind was going in all directions but it finally arrived on Sunday accompanied by really sore tender nips  exactly the same that I get when I get a bfp, just another twist of the knife eh.

As Emma has said some of you are going on hols soon [green eyed monster icon!!] so would it be easier to confirm the meet details sooner rather than later? I will pm you all my address and telephone no in case you havn't got it. If you don't know the area I live just round the corner from Julia and 2 mins from Isis so don't worry  I'm sure that we will all agree that there was wwwaaayyy to much food at Julia's so I think its best if we cut it down a bit LOL. I will do the tuna rice and cous cous again if everyone liked it as whatever is left over hubby will eat   Cleo, I'm afraid that you are not allowed in unless you bring your chocolate pavlova, I think that hubby will be disappearing with that   Has anyone else got any preferences??

Lisa - Woohoo you must be excited about your holiday. Try not to worry about the flying hun. Hubby is also a really worried flyer and he went to the docs and he got some tablets to keep him a bit calmer, they really helped, he was still very compus mentus but it took the edge off it. Maybe you could have a word with your doc and see what he says? How long are you off for? We were offered councelling by Gideon and I found that it helped to have it confirmed that we are a 'together' couple and we are going about this treatment lark in the right way. I am sure if you ring Isis then they will be able to offer you a session. I am really shocked that everyone has not been offered a session after their treatments

Julia - How are you hun? sounds like you had a great weekend (apart from James's fall )followed by a big bump back down to earth when you got back. why does that always happen?? I hope that you are ok now. I'm always at the nend fof the phone if you need/want to chat about anything xxx

Sam - I am not surprised that you are worried, I would be too!! The internet is a scary place to start researching stuff, I won't even look up my grandad's cancer as I don't want to know the 'truth' You do get lots of info but you also get the worst case senario on everything. I would get on the phone to your midwife and see if there is any one to help you/give you some advise. You will drive yourself mad with worry if you have to wait another 2 weeks. If you are worried about feeling pressure, don't try and convince yourself that you are imagining it, get down the the docs or hospital and tell them about it, don't feel silly and let them put your mind at rest. Take care hun and try not to worry too much xxxx

Cleo - Glad you had a good day today, its nice when you have a productive one and it all goes well. Are you getting excited about the wedding yet? What is your dress like? I havn't been to any weddings this year, we had loads last year 

Rivka - Hi ya, the meet is round at mine on 9th September at about 12.30, it would be great to see you again, we just sit around gassing for England and eating for England too 

Emma - hows your tummy now? hopefully its all settled down now and you can stop panicing  Glad I'm not the only one who tidied all my bits and bobs up before I had e/c done. Must admit I can't see why we have to take our toe nail varnish off, it took me hours and half a bottle of remover to get off the 10 coats, when we put our snuggly socks on as soon as we get there 

Cath - How is your back now? I hope its better now and Honey has not pulled you about again. Is the chocolate still manically busy?

Shelley - How is work hun? are you still really busy? not long til your holiday now 

Debs - Did you have a good weekend? I can't believe that you laid a patio   flipping eck I would not have a clue where to start and I'd probably break my nails 

Liz - Hope your ok? this weather is lousy, do you get stuck indoors with Faith during the rain? not exactly park weather is it?

JoJo - Where are you hun Hope that you are ok, havn't seen you around for ages

Well thats about it for now, I am copying this post incase it disapears again!!!

Take care everyone, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

sorry for the me post coming up!! Feeling worried about everything again now!!

What's worrying me at the moment (and i know i'm stupid as we probably wont even get that far) is the fact that the clinic will ony put 1 blasto back. Should i insist that they out 2 back?? Can i insist?? I'm worried if i do insist and we fall pg with twins that there is a higher mc rate.

Why am i worrying about all of this when i haven't even got to ec yet     

Thought i was acting quite rational til tonight when i seem to be acting like a derranged mad women!!!#

Sam - you have evey right to dr hun if you are concerned. I know what you mean though, dh tells me off all the time because i always look stuff up on the internet and then it gets me worrying. But i have learnt so much and the knowledge has helped when i have felt that the drs weren't doing what i knew they should be doing. Go to your drs hun to get peace of mind, you don't need to be worrying about it and they have a duty to listen and take action.

On that note perhaps i should practice what i preach and discuss my fears with isis   .

(((Cleo slaps herself and tells herself to pull herself together)))   ......ec yikes!!!!!!!!

Night all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op
              Cleo ET

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday      

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's    

24th Aug - Emma pg test  
            - Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)      

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante    

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days  

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys    

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

The weather is crap again guess that might be are summer over. Faith and I do still try and get out and about going to visit friends and of cause shopping!!!!!

Emma:
As the others have said the you do over analyse everything on the 2 ww. Try and take it easy not much longer to wait do you think you will test early?

Cleo:
We were also borderline on whether we would have ivf or icsi with are first attempt and after everything was done Terry said he would rather do icsi and we went with that. I think he said he could do half ivf but we just thought you pay the full amount so we would have them all done and out of 12 11 fertilised. I am surprised they only say they want to put one embie back I guess thats to do cutting down on multibales. I was 26 at my first ivf with know probs with me and had to blasties put back no questions asked. I hope you don't mind me saying but I found E/C very painful and I did feel quite a lot got upset and cried most of the time DH felt really bad as he couldn't help me, but as soon as it was finished and I was out felt fine if a bit tender. I just thought I should say as the others had nice E/C which I'm sure you will. Maybe my pain theshhold is low eh!!!!!!!!

Better go Faiths awake catch up later.

Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,how ru all?well im off to the hospital today so we will see what they have to say and what happens next.trisky love what u call our bits down below it made  me   .i have just brought some wax strips for my lady garden hoping that will last for my   i normally shave but it never lasts long and im abit botherd about getting someone els to do it,so im gonna try it my self.just wnt to say about the meet up i wont have much time to sort food out so can i bring easy stuff like crisps,cocktail sausages stuff like that.cant wait to see u all again.

cleo.not long now to egg collection its all happening for u now,how exciting,but u really do worry about things alot  mind u i havent got room to talk,i bet i will be just as bad as u if not worse.


julia.how is james now,sorry to hear how u felt on the other boards,people really dont think sometimes do they.have u been taking them tablets and have u managed to talk dh into taking them yet?


debs.how is ur dh feeling really isnt long now to his op,has he started to open up abit more now?and are u geeting lots of action    before the op    as he will be out off action for a while.and i hope ur ok.


sam,hello hun ru still really worried or have u chilled alittle bit now the web is a nightmare some times when u start looking into things and reading more about stuff gets ur mind going over load,but pls try not to get urself to worked up as it will not help.why dont u go for a relaxation day.ru coming to the meet?


jojo.hello hun how ru doing?ru coming to the meet as we didnt get to meetr u last?not long till ur holiday either.


lisa.hello my sweetie how ru doing?glad u are trying to get on with things by booking a holiday at least this will give u time to chill out and maybe talk about what to do next,big   .

emms.how u feeling with con and dom on board,remember pupo.hope ur taking it abit easy.lots off     .


trisy,how u feeling after ur fall and how is ur hourse?cant remember sorry but when do u start treament again?well i hope ur ok.


liz and faith.how are u both and i really do hope ur coming to the meet up as i bet faith has grown so much already    shame about the weather having to stay in with her .


well i better go got work first then im off to the hospital about 3pm i will come back on later,take care everyone.
      lots of   shelley.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Right im realy naughty and have come on here from work again, cant stay away!!

Will do personals later but i need a moan, do you mind??

Feeling really negative at the moment, im having pains and hormone imbalance symptoms at the mo   im snappy and grumpy and having trouble getting to sleep which is exactly how i am when im pre-menstral. I feel so fed up and low, how can i get over this? My dh is getting to me BIG TIME and im not siure if its him or me. I feel hes not supporting me enough, i mean last night he drunk a whole bottle of wine and that really got to me cos a) in case we need to do another full ivf cycle all his   will be drunk and b) cos i cant have anything to drink, it feels unfair   Im sounding like a spoiled brat now arent i? This 2ww is so hard and i wish i could have a drink to help me through   

Sorry girls but thats where im at, gotta get some more work done  

Thinking of you all
Em xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Em, moan away, that is what we are here for.

I totally sympathise with you. It must seem so unfair for him to be relaxing with a bottle of wine when you can't touch a drop. Also though, he probably needs a drink or too at the moment to relax and let his hair down. Men don't usually discuss their feelings or come on boards like this, so often turn to alcohol in stressful times. Saying that, it would be nice if he waited the two weeks out with you and did not drink in front of you. Would you be able to have a glass of wine at the moment? It may do you good just to have one, and help you feel a bit more normal, especially during this stressful 2WW. When I fell pregnant with James I was on honeymoon. We drank every night, went in a helicopter down the Grand Canyon, did loads of walking along the strip in Vegas, flew to and from America and I still remained pregnant, so I am sure a glass or two of wine would not be frowned upon.

Take care, and don't work too hard!

Hi to everyone else. I am meant to be working too so more later. Cathy, I will write to you soon, honest!

Julia xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - darlin you have made me feel much more normal, i thought i was going   for having those feelings. So tonight we have decided to go out for a pub meal to celebrate dh's birthday on sunday (only night we have cos hes working nights after today) and im going to enjoy a glass of wine   im sure that wont hurt, and like you say hun we can do all these things without even knowing we are pg and still be fine. I guess as long as its not every night i should be fine   thanks hun  

Well best go get ready, sorry for all the me posts, i promise i will do personals, please forgive me  

Lol Emma xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ladies,

had my scan today and feeling really upset   .

They found 8 follies today   And they said that 2 were of a really good size and another 2 were ok, the other 4 were small ones   . Got to do my trigger shot at 2am ready fro ec at 2 on friday.  She said hopefully we'll get 5 eggs. Feel so upset, all this for 5 bliming eggs. So worried they wont get any and if they do get some what if they don't fertilise Just   so much.

Me and DH are rowing which isn't helping. he thinks that 5 eggs is great, he hasn't a clue what it means. Scared about ec too. Just know that we have a really worrying few days coming up and i don't know if i can handle it.

I have to take some puregon tonight too, trouble is all i have is the fregs left in the vials so they said just use what you have     

Sorry for the really big me post

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - Do you know when I did my IVF cycle at the ISIS I had already had one previous at another clinic.  I produced 36 eggs the first attempt but when they heard this at the ISIS they told me that 6 is a far better number!  If you have less eggs they are more likely to be of a good quality than someone like me who can produce 36.  So don't be depressed as the chances are that out of that lot you will have 2 great ones to put back.  And yes don't accept only have one blast put back.  I had two blasts (great ones) put back and so did Tricksy (and I'm not sure who else) so why shouldn't you.  They may even have forgotten telling you that anyway.

Emma - Hope the meal out will cheer you up.  Don't blame you for feeling down.  I thing the 2WW is full of ups and downs so glad you can vent it on here.

Well as for me I've been feeling so much pressure today that I went to see my GP.  He gave me a full internal examination (not pleasant) and could find nothing wrong.  So I am partly relieved (but not totally).  Will just have to wait until my next scan.

Re the meet up.  I doubt very much that I will be coming along.  Partly because I feel it may be better if I stayed away but also because we have a party the night before and all the travel might be too much for me.  So thought I should let you know now.  As you know I would have loved to meet you all but maybe another time when there is a whole load of us pregnant and mothers we can start up "bumps & babes" meet ups too.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey all

DH is really starting to get nervous now.....its his last day at work before the operation and i think he just wants the whole thing to be over and done with.

Sam - glad to hear you got checked out by your GP, hopefully its just a case of symptom spotting like in the 2WW as you are now worried about it.  hopefully your next scan will show everything is OK and you'll be able to relax again.

Em - hope you're Ok and that you had a good meal out and were able to take your mind off things.

Cleo - 5 eggs sounds fine, I'm sure they will all be really good quality and all fertilise and then you only need one, although like the others said i would try for 2 blasties being put back if thats what you want.

Shelley - how'd you get on yesterday?

Liz - hope you and Faith are OK.

Tricksy - hope things have improved with your client

Lisa - great that you've booked a holiday.  we're going nowhere this year and i'm soooo jealous of all you holiday makers!  Hopefully the flight will be OK, do you think you'll be able to get something from your GP to stop you panicing?

JoJo - hope the pregnancy is progressing well

Rivka - hi hope you are OK

Cath - hope you're not working too hard (although i'm sure you are as usual!)

Julia - how is James now?

Did i read correctly on here that for e/c they put a cannula in your hand?  is that to give you the sedation?  i really hope this operation works out then cos if there is one thing that makes me feel quesy its the thought of having a cannula.....the rest i can deal with, its just that!!

In other news we are keeping our 2 cats in at the moment as one of them keeps harrassing one of our neighbours (well sitting in their garden) and they keep bringing him back round cos they are worried he is lost?! I think he's fine to be honest but we're gonna try and  break the habit.  eggghhhhh.....litter trays are gross, how do people with house cats cope?

Also looks like we might be getting a new car.  mine has been playing up ever since i got it despite no garage being able to find anything wrong with it.  took an astra for a test drive yesterday and loved it, only problem is they are not giving us a very good part exchange price, but the price on the astra is really good (according to my dad) so now have to make a decision as to whether we think we could get anything better.  I HATE decisions! lol

Take care everyone 
Debs xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi peeps

Debs - How exciting getting a new car   my MIL has an astra and she loves it!  I hate having to keep my cat in,  when we moved we had to keep her in for a week so she could get used to the move and i hated having a litter tray 
I think i will go to the docs and see if he can give me something for the flight although i may just be making myself worry as its been so long since i last flew.
Hope DH's op goes well and i'm thinking of you both as you both must be really nervous and worried - Good luck hun 

Sam -Thats good news re your examination, hope that has put your mind at rest a bit.

Cleo - Ohhhhhhhh hun sending you big reiki  hugs.  Don't worry too much hun,  like you on my 1st IVF i didn't have loads of follies and i only ended up with 4 eggs and 3 fertilised out of that but they were all grade 1's,  and you do only need 1 for that much wished for pg,  It will all be ok hun its such a worry, once your over one hurdle your straight on to the next but you CAN get through it - If you need me give me a bell 


Emms - Sending you big hugs hun,  Hope your meal out helped a bit to take your mind off things,  the 2ww is the worse part isn't it,  All my rows with DH have been when having treatment.........I think they feel a bit helpless and i felt that everything was happening to me and he was just carrying on as normal...........its so hard but we are all here thinking of you and supporting you.

Shelley - Hi ya - How did you get on at the hospital?  Hope alls well with you,  Not long till your holiday............bet you can't wait!  Hows work?  How the gym going - I really need to loose some weight and tone up before my holiday - I've only got 4 weeks.......its impossible 

Tricksy -  Really sorry about your BFN,  I kept thinking that you might have good news I didnt want to keep asking you about AF but it seemed so long in coming i thought you might be........sorry   Talk about twist the knife as well when you start having pg symptons its not fair!
Sorry your having problems with your client hun,  I'm here if you need to have a chat just ring/text me as i know its hard to put things on here sometimes just in case someone reads it that shouldn't.  
Can i bring sausage rolls and french stick  as i'm not the best cook in the world 
I think if i'm still feeling panicky about the flight i will go to the doc,  Does your DH get knocked out by the pills or just chilled?

Cath - Hows the extension going?  Hope you ok

Rivka - How you doing hun?

Jo - Your very quiet - Are you ok?

Liz & Faith - Hi - Big cuddles for Faith

Julia - How are you hun?  Are you still posting on the other board? Has anymore been said?

I think i've spoke to everyone - sorry if i've forgotton anyone

I'm shopping today again!!!  I've spent a fortune this week.........spent up on holiday clothes and the holiday............my credit card is HOT!!!!  
Speak soon girlies
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies   feeling much better today thanks, weird cos ive hardly really thought about being in the 2ww today! what a change from yesterday! I mean yesterday i was knicker checking and today like i said id not thought about it much,  mind you i really really dont think this has worked so perhaps thats why im not thinking about it  as much?! or maybe im in denial, or maybe im just going maddddddddd  

Cleo - how are you hun? how did your hcg go? been thinking of you. So why did you have to take some more puregon hun? must have been very stressful trying to combine enough from all your vials   I hope your feeling ok today, and try not to worry about everything, do some relaxation techniques hun and trust in what isis have said to you, also Sam is right, its better to have fewer good quality eggs than loads that are of poor quality, whats the expresion? quality rather than quantity! think i got that right          and    to you darlin xx

Lisa - good on you for booking a holiday hun, you and dh deserve it   i too hate flying to the point i try to have hols in this country, but last year we went to Tenerife cos my parents have an apartment over there and my ds and dh really wanted to go. The doc gave me some valium and it did help hun, see what your doc thinks, you may need to take one or two leading up to the day too, just make sure your not driving anywhere  

Debs - good to hear from you   sorry your dh is starting to get anxious, your going to have to keep taking his mind of it    how long is the op do you know? hope your ok xx

Sam - im sorry you dont think you will come to the meet up   it would have been good to meet you. I think you did the right thing going to the docs hun, this pregnancy is so special to you and you should be looked after. I dont know anything about stiching im afraid so i wouldnt like to comment, i just hope that you dont need to go through anything else and you can just enjoy being pg, the worry will never stop hun, even once the baby is here, i still worry so much about my ds, and he is 13!!   to you x

Julia - how you doing? how you feeling about everything we talked about hun? ok i hope. So whats the latest on your dh and tx, any progress?? xx

Shelley - how did it go at the hospital hun?   thinking of you 

Liz - how are you? at last Ruth and i are getting together tonight, we've been trying for weeks! No i hope not to test early, besides i think af will come before test date xx

Tricksy - im so sorry about af hun, our minds and bodies can be so cruel to us when we wait, especially if you had signs that you have got before when pg   big big hugs to you darlin xx ps thought i would start a food list, is that ok? dont want you to feel im taking over your day darlin   xx

Jojo- i so hope you start to feel better soon, i had no idea how bad it was until you said darlin, is there anything you can take to help ease the morning sickness     to you 

Cath - your soooo good on the quiz, can you start giving me some lessons in typing quick and in general knowledge
Hope your ok hun xx

Best go, dh is in the garden so i should go keep him company  
Take care all
Emma xxxxx


Food list for Tricksy's

Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages etc
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse  
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Have brought our list forward  

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection    

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op 
              Cleo ET    

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday      

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's    

24th Aug - Emma pg test  
            - Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)      

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days    

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys    

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op 
Cleo ET 

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday 

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's 

24th Aug - Emma pg test  
- Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week) 

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante 

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days 

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys  

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c  

Hi Guys,

Hope that you are all ok??

Emma - I seriously think that the 2ww is the worst 2 weeks of the whole treatment, it is pure torture and phsycalogically (sp??) it horrendous, I could cope with the treatment every month if I didn't have to do the 2ww  Hope that your day continued to be good for you

Cleo - How are you feeling hun?? stop panicing, you will be fine and as Sam said it is much much better to have fewer eggs as they will be better quality. I was disappointed before I went for e/c as I was expecting between 5-7 as well and they ended up getting 11 so you never know. I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx

Sorry its just a quickie tonight, I've not been in long and I am pooped!! Lots of love to you all and I'll catch up properly tomorrow xxx

ps Em the food list is great

Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages 
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse 
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well feeling much better today   Had an app with Dr Monk and after a chat with Mrs Monk and some relaxation/destress techniques i feel alot more able to cope with whatever tomorrow may bring.

I did my trigger shot at 2 this morning,   we set 3 alarms to go off. We went to bed around 11 and i said to dh that i wouldn't sleep, so he held my hand. I did fall asleep and when we woke up i asked dh if he had slept and he said he hadn't  because he wanted to make sure that i was ok   he was so sweet. There was alot of stress and are we doing this right, but we did the injection and all was fine. 

Em - thanks for your text hun.    

Lisa - how lovely going shopping and getting excited about a holiday!!! All sounds so lovely and normal!! Can't remember tha last time i qent shopping and actually bought something. 

Piepig - not long now til dh's op hun. Sending you both a huge hug and      

Tricsey - i keep telling myself its quality not quantity and i know alot could change on the day. Just want to get it done with!!!

Shelley - how was the hosp?? When do you go away?? hope you have a fab time!!

Julia - how you doing hun??

Sam - glad you went to your gp hun and now have some reassurance.

Right i'm going to go into chat i think as i doubt i'll get much sleep tonight. Will let you all know how i get on.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie - where is everyone, it is very quiet on here!

Cleo, good luck for tomorrow. Everyone is right in saying it is better to have fewer good quality eggs. I had loads and they were all rubbish (in my opinion  ) so hopefully yours will be perfect. Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow. Keep us informed. I hope it is not too uncomfortable for you. My egg collection was not too bad, to be honest, just make sure they can see you squirm if you feel anything and the anaesthetist will top you up! Good luck. Your DH sounds lovely by the way  

Hope everyone else is well. I have decided not to chat too much on the other board any more. It is all baby talk and I am going to take a break from it, but stick with my good buddies on here  .

Have a nice evening everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I had a really thoughtful pm from Cathie's dh asking if i can add their holiday to our list to cheer her up   isnt he lovely to think of her? also he said to add that they were possibly going to do another cycle in Jan '08     how cool is that, so im going to add those dates to our list  

Tricksy - speaking of the list im confused as to your e/c date hun cos you havent put any other dates on there, sorry if im being an   perhaps i missed something?? hope your ok xx

Julia - best staying with us darl, we are just great    

Cleo -           to you hun for tomorrow, will be thinking of you    

Right just gonna update the list now then will post it
Lots of love
Em xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone else got anything to add? Lisa what date is your holiday hun??

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection      

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op  
              Cleo ET     

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday        

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's       

24th Aug - Emma pg test      
            - Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)        

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days    

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys      

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

8th Nov - Cathie - On hols to New York New York   

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c  

Jan '08 - Cathie - poss fresh cycle


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps can someone blow my bubbles to end in a 7


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

DOne hun


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - where are you chatting ive been looking for you??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

in chat now hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

goodluck cleo


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - You may have already left but I just wanted to say good luck today.

Cath - Are you OK?  You always come across on the board as so cheerful but things are probably quite tough for you at the moment because your treatment date is so far off.  I hope you never feel ignored because I know that can sometimes happen when you are not going through treatment.  What a great dh you have for thinking like that.

I think the list is a great idea - if anyone wants to put their birthday on there I think that's a good idea too.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck for today Cleo, thinking of you  

Cath, hope you are okay. I have sent you a message.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection    Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op 
              Cleo ET    Positive Energy Positive Energy

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday        Holiday
              Julia's anniversary

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's      Babydust Babydust

24th Aug - Emma pg test      Babydust
            - Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)        Holiday

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      Holiday

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days    Holiday

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys      Dance

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

8th Nov - Cathie - On hols to New York New York  Grin

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c  

Jan '08 - Cathie - poss fresh cycle  Positive Energy Positive Energy


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh dear, that didn't work! I tried copying and pasting but none of the icons worked.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - no they don't.  I had that problem and ended up having to put them all in again which is a shame!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi all have brought the food list for our meet foward   if anyone wants to add to it please do. Will there be many of us meeting do you think?? hope so, i really enjoyed the last one  

Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages 
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse    
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad


Cleo - i have text you hun, been thinking of you today, hope all as gone well darlin    


It seems very quiet on here, is everyone ok??  

Lol Emma xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

Cleo:
Hope all went well 2day and you have lots of fab eggs, let dh wait on you 2nite.

Emma:
Popped over to Ruth's 2day to drop off a prezzie for Alfie and Ruth said what a nice time she had last nite. Hope you are not going to mad on the 2ww.

Debs:
Tell your dh that I hope all goes well for him on Monday and fingers crossed you get a good result. How long till you find out?

Sam:
Can't believe you are 16w already!!! I felt my first real movement at the end of the 17th week that is the best thing.

Cathie:
Not long till Newyork now I went with my mum and it was fab even though she dragged me round lots of museums.

Re:
I wont be coming on the 9th sorry ladies but I just feel for this one I'll miss.

hi everyone hope you are all well.

take care Liz and Faith xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

thanks for your messages.

We got 7 eggs    So we're chuffed. Dh's \sperm looks fine so its ivf for us. Will get the call tomorrow to see if they have fertilised.

lets hope they get it on tonight in their little dish        

Love cleo xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats great.  hope they're getting it on in their little dish!! xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages 
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse 
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick

*Dates*
17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op 
Cleo ET Positive Energy Positive Energy

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday Holiday
Julia's anniversary

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's Babydust Babydust

24th Aug - Emma pg test Babydust
- Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week) Holiday

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante Holiday

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days Holiday

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys Dance

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca & Lisa's Anniversary

8th Nov - Cathie - On hols to New York New York Grin

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c

Updated list girlies

Cleo - Thats FAB news hun!!!   Well done you must be delighted! 
How did you find the EC? Hope your all ok and get good news tomorrow - thinking of you! 

Liz - So sorry your not coming to the next meet - Is there anything i can say that will make you change your mind?

Emma- How you feeling? You seem very sane so far in your 2ww. When the doc gives you pills for flying do they knock you out or do they just make you chill out..............I'm petrified!!!! I've put off flying for 6 years now 

Well thats me - i'm getting on with dinner now - I'm hungry

Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - 7 eggs - that's fab.  How was it?

Liz - I've been feeling movement for about the last 10 days now - it is such a subtle thing though that I have to be relaxing to notice it but great and v reassuring.  Went back to the doctors today as the pressure thing is getting worse.  If I am on my feet for more than 10 minutes I really feel it.  But again they gave me a full internal and can't see a problem.  So I am just trying to take it as easy as possible.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam - wow how wonderful to be feeling the baby move   try to relax and enjoy it hun

Lisa - Well the doc gave me valium and cos i was concerned to how i would be on them i took one in the evening to see how i reacted and it was fine, felt mellow and calm, and slept well that night   hun i know what you mean about flying i hate it so so much and refuse to go anywhere but see that my dh and ds are missing out on so much cos of me, im seriously thinking about going on a fear of flying course to sort me out! Do you think im sane? in the 2ww? i guess i havent said much, i feel surprisingly calm, normally im a screwed up bunny, i have my moments when i get a pain im not sure of, i mean today ive had pains that feel like the pains i get before ovulation, so im not sure if there is anything to be read into that! At the end of the day theres nothing i can do to make it work, its strange as im almost frightened to find out the result, at the moment i can think i have a chance but this time next week i will know, im more scared of the result i think! does that sound mad?  how are you hun, im so glad your still here with us, id miss you, glad to see your on the list for our next meet  

Cleo - go girl   im so happy for you, just think of your eggs and dh's sperm having a long smooch tonight and tomorrow they will be one   was fun chatting last night   take it easy lovey xx

Liz - im sorry you want be coming to our next meet up but understand too, hope your ok xx

Cathie - how lovely is your hubby  

Well im going to get an early night i think, may change my mind later!

 to everyone
Emma xxxxx

oh ps Jojo text tonight and asked me to tell you all she is still around but is so poorly at the moment and dosnt feel its right to come on here and moan about being so ill in her pregnancy cos she dosent feel its fair, shes just being sensetive to us all, bless her


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I am so so pleased for you, you must be over the moon and no doubt you are totally knocked out tonight. I slept for almost 24 hours after my sedation   just woke to pee and eat!!!! Everything is crossed for you for the morning. Don't worry if Terry does not ring until 10 or so, thats when he rang us.      

Julia - How are you hun? Sorry I've still not been round, life it totally hectic at the moment and I don't seem to have any spare time at all, working full time stinks   Mustn't knock it though its all extra money and the way I'm spending at the moment I need it all  

Emma - Not long now til you test now. I hope that you are ok and all well. I've got everything crossed for you hun   

Liz - Its such a shame that you are not going to come to the next meet, can we change your mind Can you drop Faith off though   

Lisa - Hows things with you hun? Are you still up and down or stabilizing a little bit now? Really looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks.

Cathie - Your hubby sounds very thoughtful, that was very sweet of him of do the pm

Debs - Are you still wearing hubby out before the 20th   bless him he must be getting nervous now

Shelley - Hope your ok? What are you up to this weekend?

JoJo - Its very considerate of you to keep your distance as you are so poorly but there is no need at all. Crickey you have been through so much to get your bfp, share everything with us, we will get there one day. Please don't stay away  

Sam - Lucky you feeling bubsy moving around, that must be very reassuring for you. Is it next week that you are at the hospital again? Fingers crossed your doc is right and everything is going well. Try not to worry too much xxxx

Think that I've got everyone, yet again tonight was a late night home   We are totally pooped so hoping for a quiet weekend. I'd like to go to the pics and see Bourne Ultimatum and have dinner out tomorrow night if we can muster up the energy  

Have a good one everyone, take care

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all or rather evening now - started writing this about 4 hours ago and there have been 8 new posts in the meantime   . Sorry not been around much this week - though sounds like dh has been in touch anyway - bless. I'll explain in a mo.

Cleo - Fab news on the eggs. Hope you've now got your feet up recovering.    for your eggs. As Sam said, you want quality over quantity so the number of follies you had sounded great.

Angel - how's the 2ww going? Ta for adding me to the list. I'd not thought of doing that as so busy with everything else. How did you get on with the jam? I did one batch of plums this morning and have another on the go for this afternoon. I'd forgotten how nice plum jam is and keep going back for a little more. 

Sam - I'm fine, just busy with a load of bits. Not really thought much about tx yet as my weightloss is in reverse and I can't really get my head into tx mode until I've shifted something. Thankfully my back is now better so I'm hoping to get on with exercise soon. Must be amazing to feel bubs move.

Debs - hope your dh isn't too nervous. In case I get waylaid again, sending you lots of     for a successful op and rapid recovery. An astra sounds great. I've had them as hire cars before and really enjoyed driving them. 

Lisa - when are you off? Glad you're enjoying the pre holiday shopping. Ta for the pm. I'm fine thanks.

Shelley - how are you? Hope you had good news at the hosp.

Tricksey - how are you doing? Sorry you had a bfn again. I found that tx messed with af for a long time after which is just twisting the knife a bit.

Rivka - Thanks again for the jars, and the cuppa. Are you a honey addict? I think Pooh Bear would struggle to collect as many empty honey jars as you   I'll drop the plum jam off soon.

Hello to anyone I've missed. I'm back at work next week so will have time to come on and keep up to date. This week has been busy despite it supposedly being a time for me to get away from it all. My sister was in the Fastnet race but had to retire so our trip to Plymouth was cancelled. Mum has been here playing the martyr/drama queen and basically abusing our hospitality for 10 days. It's motivated me to crack on with decorating the garage conversion to keep out of her way so not all bad   It all blew up today though when I said it wouldn't be convenient for her to come back next week (she never asked if she could and I didn't realise that was even an option). She completely overreacted and we had a major row with her saying I was a bully and I didn't ever need to see her again. Stupidly I back tracked a little so that she wasn't in floods as she drove off, but she's taken this as a sign that all is ok and she can stay. I'm now stuck between not wanting her back but also not wanting to cut her off completely - which is what will happen if I say anything else.  My sis has said she'll help so will see what the weekend brings.

Enough of my ranting anyway. Hope you're all well. 

Cathie x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages 
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse    
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 

Dates
17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection     Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op 
               Cleo ET     Positive Energy Positive Energy

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday         Holiday
               Julia's anniversary

22nd Aug - Cleo ET blasto's      Babydust Babydust

24th Aug - Emma pg test      Babydust
             - Sam scan/Ob appointment

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)         Holiday

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante       Holiday

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days     Holiday

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys       Dance

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary! 

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca & Lisa's Anniversary

22nd October Lauras Hols to (venice) and aparent suprise anniversary present!

8th Nov - Cathie - On hols to New York New York  Grin

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c   

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol



So hope everyone is ok! Too much to catch up on so will chat to everyone at the meet if i can get there. Apart fromt hat , me and John getting on well, all the pressure has come off our shoulders now and we are looking forward to treatment next April. Concerntrating on loosing weight and enjoying time on our own! Back to college the day after the meet - very excited!

My baby kittens are going to their new home sunday    going to miss them so much xx

Take everyone, have a beautiful weekend xxx (if anyone is on ******** i am their too allot more than here, sorry i have been quiet i just print long messages on here then it crashed!!)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

well we got the call and 4 out of the 7 fertilised so we're chuffed with that    just hope they survive the weekend then they'll go back in on Monday. " embies hopefully. I hope with have 2 to freeze too as i'm not sure i could go through ec again  

I must say that ec was very painful, although it did seem to go quickly. Apparently i said to dh that i was worried as we hadn't bought a Barry White CD with us for the eggs and sperm to get it on to    Also everytime they shouted egg i shouted it too in a high pitch voice   . 

When i got home i felt fine, i had a little sleep and when i woke up i felt terrible.   I went to the loo and called dh on the way as i didn't feel to good. Good job i did as i passed out on the loo and he had to catch me, i felt myself going and could hear him but couln't do anything. He was slapping my face apparently. Anyway went back to bed and feel ok now. But won't do much today as still sore and bloated.

Will do personals later

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx

p.s. i know i've spoken to Em about this, but i am using the bum bullets now and i needed the loo about 45 mins after. When i went some of the pessary came out, is that ok??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Awwww, well done Cleo. The hardest part is over now and you did well. Passing out on the loo sounds a bit horrendous though! I also asked about the bum bullets and having to have a number 2 afterwards, and they said they dissolve within about five minutes so as long as you don't go immediately afterwards you will be fine. Take care today and look after yourself.

More personals later. Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hellooooooooo

Cleo - Ahhhhhhhhhhhh so pleased for you!!!  Well done you!!!
I'm sorry you had a painful one hun and that must have been terrible fainting,  you take it easy hun and relax and rest to give your body chance to recover, sleep as much as you can.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of positives for Monday   
p.s. don't worry about the pessaries they dissolve really quick.


Laura - Good to hear from you and glad your feeling better and you and DH are good.


Cath - Glad your ok hun,  sorry your Mum is giving you hassle and you ended up rowing - Am i remembering right but does she live in France?  Is this why she has attached herself to you?  I hope you get it sorted out hun its horrible that you are having to do things just to keep out of her way.


Tricksy - I went to see Bourne Ultimatum its really really good.......plenty of action and Matt Damon is luvely!!!  Hope you get to venture out and see it.  Sorry your feeing so knackered hun,  Is it a busy time of the year for you work wise or is it just number of clients?  Hows the bad one?  I'm not too bad now thanks i think having the week of with DH really helped i feel so much closer to him now and i just keep trying to think as long as we have each other anything else would be a bonus.....do you know what i mean? and booking the holiday and some serious retail therapy lifted my spirits    I'm just trying to find positives at the moment and not think about the negatives so much.  Really looking forward to seeing you too - Do you want a hand organising anything - Give me a shout.


Emms - I'm glad i'm not the only one who hates flying, the last time i flew i said to myself i would never put myself through that again but like you i feel so bad as DH really could do with a nice relaxing holiday and i feel that he's missing out on that too.
You don't sound mad at all about you being scared to find out the result,  I know exactly how you feel, I felt like that too.  Those OV pains sound good as its week one over now isn't it?  I've got everything crossed for you hun  
I'm sorry Jo is feeling so ill - Can you send her my love,  i did wonder if she was ok as she's been so quiet but please tell her not to stay away


Sam - That must be the best feeling in the world to feel baby moving,  that must put your mind at rest a little bit now


Debs - Best of luck for DH's op on Monday - Hope you havent worn him out to much  


Julia - How are you?  Are you taking your tablets now?  Have you managed to get DH to start taking his yet?

Shelley - Are you ok?  How did the hospital go?

Not doing anything tonight........Gonna watch X Factor and have a laugh at the bad singing    Got some friends coming over tomorrow with there 8 month old baby

Hope you all having a great weekend
lots of love 
Lisa


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,

cleo.well done hun this is ur turn now,good luck for them embies.make sure u rest lots     . 


im sorry ladies but this is going to be a sad post for me    i dont no were els to turn me and dh are really not getting on and i just dont no what to do,   ,not sure if this is all to with the fertility stuff or because dh is working lots off hours i just dont no whats going on and to be honest if we carry on like this we wont be getting through tomorrow let alone treatment next year    .im so scared for the future at the moment are relationship is looking very short,i hate to say it.im so scared     .im hoping that me going on holiday and having that time appart will make us realise we are better together than appart oh just dont no ..............i feel like everything is falling appart and i cant stop it     i do love him but at the moment im hateting him  for the way he is being.im sorry ladies i no u dont want to hear all this but i just dont no whats going to happen or who to talk to sorry.im gonna go sorry.

love shelley.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Shelly hun, have emailed you  something i got from a specialist last year when we were going through the same thing. xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Forgot to say - come over when ever you want a cuddle x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - fantastic news on your embies.    for their development over the weekend. Scary passing out on the loo. I had something similar 24 hours after both ec's though didn't actually pass out and it was most likely a reaction to the sedation.

Shelley - sending lots of big hugs. Hope the holiday helps, it is true that absence makes the heart grow fonder. 

Piepig - I'm the same with the canula in the hand. I got more worked up about that than I did anything else during tx   but it's actually fine. Just don't look at it.

Will catch up properly at work tomorrow. 

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shlley - oh hun sorry to hear that things aren't going well with dh. Sending you a big   and a hug.  I hope you guys can sort it out, and you're right perhaps you going away will help. It will give you both time to think about things with no pressure. Here if you need us hun. love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

noooooooo.....just wrote a really long post and i think i've lost it.....


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

damn computer!!!!  I'll write it again later....my fingers are tired from all the typing.

Shelley - hope you are OK. I'm sure things will be fine and your holiday will be an excellant break for you.

Cleo - goodluck for monday...are you definately going for embies now rather than blasties?

more from me later!xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Its a right pain when that happens isn't it Deb??  

Yep we have o go for a 3 day transfer because you have to ave 6 fertilised embies for them to take the to blast. 


Be back later fer personals, off for dinner at MIL house.
Bye for now

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

What a pants day   rain rain and more rain!

Shelley - hun bun so sorry to hear that things are so hard for you and dh   im glad you felt you could come on here and vent your anger and concern. Whether its the fertility stuff or dh working long hours, it sounds like you both need to talk to each other when your both calm and ready, im sure your holiday will help you hun but try (if you want to) to address the problem before you go away, sometimes things left can be so much harder to sort out at a later date and if not sorted early enough can become bigger than they need to be. If your marriage is worth anything to you darlin, work at it. Life is tough sometimes and at those times you need to pull together, easier said than done i know, but im sure in time you will get through this.     to you, and we are always here for you xx

Cleo - hope your ok hun and good to hear you up to going out today, no more fainting i hope!! Good luck for et tomorrow    

Cathie - i made my greengage jam and its beautiful im proud to say!, thank you for the recipe   im sorry your mum has been making things difficult for you, is she on her own? just i know how my mum can be, shes been split up from my dad 8 years now and has become very selfish cos she dosent have to think of anyone else but herself. Thats mean of your mum to throw things back at you, but i know what they are like. Hope your coping ok xx

Lisa - hope you manage to get something sorted out at the doctors for your flying hun, do you really think that my pains are a good sign? im so convinced im looseing these embies, that i feel like  


Well i gotta go cos dh has just come in and its his b'day and he is working tonight so only got an hour with him   will be back later

Em xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Back again as dh has gone to work now  

Piepig - i hope that everything goes ok tomorrow for your dh hun    thinking of you xx

Tricksy - hope your ok hun, remind me again what it is you do? sorry im not sure   hope things are getting easier with your difficult client hun. You still ok for us to come to yours? hope the weather improves! Really looking forward to it   my dh wanted me to go out that day and i refused!!!   cant wait to see you all  

Laura - im glad things are better for you and your dh xx

Jojo - thinking of you darlin xx

Julia - you have been very quiet lately, are you ok hun dont forget im here for you if you need to call/text, always xx

Liz - hope you and Faith are ok x

Rivka - how you doing hun? hope you still want to stick around on here lovey  

Sam - how you and your bump doing?

Well im scared as hell cos im convinced fet hasnt worked for us now   im now having the horrible heavy feeling that i get when my period is about to come and im scared everytime i go to the loo of what i will find (sorry if tmi!) i really thought i was pretty cool about all this but im so frightened of how im going to cope with a bfn which im sure its gonna be, in fact i dont think im even going to get to test cos i think af will come before that. Trying so hard to be upbeat and normal but feel like im dying inside, i know i will be devesated if its a negative but i got to realise that thats what the likely outcome is. How are you meant to keep positive mental attitude feel so sad   sorry but thought i should tell you how i feel.

Hope your all ok, lots of love

Emma


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

What a pants day weather wise  We went out for a ride this morning and it started to pee down about 3/4rs of the way round and OMG it fell down. We took refuge under a load of trees but after about 10 mins it was getting heavier and we were getting wetter so we pegged it to my instructors yard and sheltered in her hay barn  after a few mins it settled down so we made a dash for home only to get pee'd on again. We were drenched when we got back, even my knickers were wet 

We went out last night and saw the Bourne Ultimatum, it was fab and then we went for dinner afterwards to Chimichangas and that was   , but, I got all emotional in the restaurant  I'd been talking to my friend yesterday afternoon about her break up from her boyfriend and we got onto the subject somehow of our failed ivf and I welled up and couldn't talk  I was relaying the conversation to Si and saying that it totally took me by surprise as I really thought that I was ok about it but its obviously still lurking in there. I had a few tears in the restuarant, luckily we were in a corner and no one was next to us  very embarrasing but once I'd composed myself again we had a lovely evening. We havn't been out on our own for ages, we always seem to end up going with friends, it makes a nice change for it to just be the two of us.

Angel -     lots and lots of  for you, try and think positive hun, I know how hard it is and I think that your mind as a self preservation thing trys to convince itself that it won't work so that its prepared for the worst case scenario. Keep your chin up hun and try and keep strong, I know its really really hard xxx I am a self employed book keeper/accountant and my new role at one of my clients is a systems tester!! The client who was being a pain was ok on Wednesday, Si and I have spoken about it and if it doesn't improve then I am going to leave and find something else. I don't need/want the stress, lifes hectic enough without taking that sort of crap from someone.

Cleo - How was lunch hun?? Hope that you have had a good day and your not too nervous about tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you. I might even manage to come round before you go back to school!!! Poor you passing out in the loo, I hope that you are feeling a lot better now

PiePig - That makes me so mad when you lose posts  I've found with this forum as well that if you press the back button the post isn't there anymore, another forum I go on its always there, its very annoying, especially as it takes so long to do a personals post  I copy the post every so often so if I lose it I don't have to do it all again  I hope that you and hubby are having a lovely evening together before his op tomorrow, we are thinking of you both and have got everything crossed that the op is a great success xxx

Shelley - you poor thing, sounds like you are having a terrible time at the moment. Fertility puts so much strain on your relationship, try and take a step back and spend time together, just the two of you and have some fun. I know its hard when they are at work so much (my dh goes to work at 5.30am and gets home at 7pm so I know what its like) just try and be there when he gets in with a big smile, big hug and try not to talk about the fertility stuff, just what good things are happening. Try and keep your chin up hun, it will work out I am sure xxxx

Lisa - it sounds like you and your hubby did exactly what we did. We also feel closer now, even though we didn't think it was possible too and we know that we have always got each other if we don't get our dream. Its hard but we do have plans for a child free future. We are planning on taking a year out and travelling in 5 years or so. Its so hard but we will all get there, one way or another

Laura - How are you feeling? sounds like you and hubby are back on an even keel now. What are you studying at college??

Cathy - Hope that you've calmed down a bit now that your Mum has gone, she sounds like she is not very understanding of how busy your life is and that fact it does not relolve around her  Maybe you should shut all of the doors and windows and pretend that your out when she comes back  

Sam - Hows your bump cooking hun  I hope that the pressure is not getting any worse, have you got an appt to see the midwife? they may be able to help more than a doc?

Liz - Is Faith ok? Is she just over 4 months now  where has that time gone?

The meet is still fine for round ours, fingers crossed it's nice and we can all sit outside, if not then hubby will get kicked upstairs and we can invade the lounge  Our house is not very big so it could be quite cosy. I've brought the food list and dates list up. Shall we go for the same sort of time as when we went to Julia's.......12.30-1o/c??

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages 
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse 
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 

Dates

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op 
Cleo ET  

21st Aug - JoJo - 
Julia's anniversary

24th Aug - Emma pg test  
- Sam scan/Ob appointment  

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week) 

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante 
Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend









1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days 

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys   

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca 
Lisa's Anniversary

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York  

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well i had a lovely day today. First i went to see my brother and my nephews which was good then it was off for the biggest roast dinner ever at my MIL , I am stuffed    !! It all managed to take my mind off tomorrow.

Deb - wishing dh lots of luck for tomorrwow i hope it all goes well.


Tricksey -  this weather is a nightmare isn't it? I want to go see bourne ultimatum but it will have to wait for a few weeks i suppose.

Em - not long now hun, can't beleive your ticker says testing in 5 days!! its so hard i know but try to stay positive, you really can't tell.   

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages 
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse    
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 

Dates

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op 
              Cleo ET      

21st Aug - JoJo -  
              Julia's anniversary

24th Aug - Emma pg test      
            - Sam scan/Ob appointment  

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)    
              Cleo a bridesmaid

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      
              Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days
              Cleo test date!!!!!!      

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys        

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary! 

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca 
                Lisa's Anniversary

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York    

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all.
  
tried to have a lay-in this morning so I didn't worry too much about DH's op....as you can see it hasn't worked! He's still in bed though so hopefully he won't have too much time before hand to get worked up.  This last week has been a bit of a disaster really in terms of taking his mind off things.  we haven't been able to   as i think he's been to nervous about the op all week and has lost his mojo  .  I took him out on a windsurfing lesson on saturday to try and take his mind off it, but unfortunately the wind direction was not a good one for beginners (off shore) and it was very gusty rather then being nice and steady  so he found it very frustrating and wasn't able to enjoy it really.

Oh well, off to the hospital in 3 hours!!!

Cleo - goodluck today.  soon you'll be PUPO.  

Shelley - hope you are OK.  DH and i have also had some difficult times since finding out about our IF problems.  I'm sure you'll sort things out.  you are both going through a very stressful time so it bound to makes things a bit difficult relationship wise.

Tricksy - bless you getting soaked through...what a nightmare.  we got soaked walking into town yesterday, but luckily not so soaked that my knickers were wet. its really nice that you and DH were able to have some coupley time and have a good talk.

Emma - try to think positive, i know its impossible, but still try.  you are still PUPO and there is no reason why it wouldn't have worked.  not long now till test day.  have fingers crossed for you.  hope you were able to give DH a good bday hour!

cath - glad i'm not the only one who has problems with canulas.  i think its the only thing that when i think about it makes me all squeemish and makes my toes go funny.  From what you've all said EC sounds like a bit of a nightmare really.  anyway, hope you are OK and are able to get things sorted out with your mum.

Laura - good to see you back on here

Lisa - sounds like you and DH have had a really good week. and i'm glad you are feeling more positive.  I think if there is one positive thing to be said about going through all this IF stuff it is that it does show you how strong your relationship is.

Julia - any luck persuading DH to go for another round of tx?

Sam - great that you are feeling movement....someone said to me that initially its like bubbles popping.  how  would you describe it?  it must be reassuring (if a little weird) to feel your lil'one moving around.

Jo (if you are reading this) - sorry to hear you are not feeling so well, but please don't stay away.

Liz - hope you have had a good weekend.  sorry to hear you won't be coming to the meet in september, hope to see you at the next one.  you'll be missed.

Thanks for all your goodluck wishes everyone.  can't wait till we're back home tonight and its all over.

Debs xxxx

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse  
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 
Debs - ?someone give me some idea


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

All the best for hospital


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope you all had a nice weekend the weather was crap!!!!!! We went to see dh's Nan who is lovely on Saturday and saw his brother on sunday who has 2 kids which is nice to play with them. 
Faith is 19 weeks tomorrow can't believe how quick the time has gone. She is now rolling on her side and nearly sitting with just cushions for support. She is also being very nosy wants to see everything which is making feeding hard as she is easily distracted. Can't wait to start weaning but they recconmend you don't start till 6 months and she is not really showing any signs she is ready so will wait for her.

Cleo:
Glad you have 4 lovely embies hope e/t goes well today that doesn't hurt at all better than a smear!!! Just don't drink to much I was nearly sick before hand as was so desperate to go had to let some out!!!

Emma:
The 2ww is the worst please don't give up yet hun I have everything crossed for Friday I have a good feeling!! I know at this point I was almost to scared to test as before hand you still have hope if you no what I mean.

Shelley:
Hope you a dh can sort it out, As the others have said infertility puts so much strain on your relationship I think it is worst if the man has a problem as they just don't deal with it as well as us. My dh had depression for 2 1/2 years and couldn't work I just didn't no what to do I wanted kids but my partner couldn't get out of bed let alone have sex, but you get through it and it makes you stronger in the end. Haves a great holiday.

Tricksy:
Just saw you are off to Burghley Horse trails I'm dead jealous!!! I am planing to take Faith to Olympia at Christmas which will be fun, love the Shetland grand national!!!!

Cathie:
Sorry your mum is being a nightmare, I have the same problem with my mil she just tells us shes coming round rather than asks then she stays far long.

Jo:
Sorry to here you are not feeling very well just think of the out come.

Debs:
Best of luck 2 day for your dh and you, are you allowed to stay with him?

Julia:
Hope your dh decides to try again. It says that your chances improve the 2nd time.

Laura:
Glad you and dh have got things sorted and can look forward to ivf next year enjoy the time with each other in the mean time.

Lisa:
How are things going have you and dh discussed what your next move is? I will try and find out about the lady I know who has an adopted child if you want. Is donated eggs not an option?

Rivka:
How are you hun still enjoying work?

I hope that is everyone but hi if I've forgot you. 

Take care Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie to say good luck to Cleo and Deb's dh. Hope all goes really well today.

Back later for proper personals.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I agree, this weather has been awful. Seems like the summer has ended. We did have a few nice days, but not enough to count as a proper summer though.

Liz, aww, sounds like Faith wants to get going. It does go so very quickly. The trouble is, you want them to get onto the next stage, ie wanting them to walk etc, and before you know it they are not babies any more. Make the most of this time, when she is toddling around you will have your hands full!

Cleo, best of luck for today with the ET. It all seems a bit odd after that, knowing that the treatment is over and you just have to wait and see what happens. Wishing you all the luck in the world and hoping that you can go back to work with a little baby on board in September.

Emma, things are looking good for you, don't give up just yet. Tricksy and I were both bleeding by this stage, so you are doing well to  have got so far without any bleeding which is a great sign, in my opinion. After all the crap you went through, a big fat positive would make it all worthwhile. Here's hoping you and Cleo are the next in line for babies. Statistically there should be a few BFPs coming our way soon.

Shelley, sorry to hear you have been having a bad time with your hubbie recently. I am sure your holiday away will make him realise how much he misses you and loves you, and it will give you a well deserved rest. Corr, wish I was coming with you!!

Tricksy, you made me laugh about having wet knickers! I know what you mean about being affected by a negative result. It takes a long time to get over a negative result. Thankfully you have your lovely DH to help you through it all. I am glad you are planning a second go. It is also good that you have got a plan B if fails again. Glad things are going better with your nasty client. Tell them if they are horrid again you will send us all round to sort him/her out, that should scare them!!

Cathie, sorry to hear about your mum. We all know how awful mums can be. I feel my mum has never let go of us being children. Do you watch Big Brother? Carol said something on there which I wish my mum had adhered to about children, something like "give your children roots and wings". Can't remember it properly but I thought it made sense. Anyway, hope you are not working too hard. Is the kitchen nearly finished now? I hope your sister can take some of the pressure off having your mum back. Was your sister okay after pulling out of the race? Will she do it again? She sounds very adventurous.

Jo, sorry to hear you have not been feeling great. Hope you have a fantastic holiday and come back all nice and relaxed. 

Debs - good luck for your DH today. I hope he is not worried too much about it. This time tomorrow it will all be over and he will be recovering. Did you say he was a nurse? Sometimes I think those in the medical field make the worst patients! Hopefully he will get his mojo back too   and make up for lost time!!

, glad to see you back on here, and thanks for all your messages on ********. Hope all your lovely kittens have gone to a good home.  Are you going to let them have any more?

Lisa, glad you are okay. I hope you get some knock out drugs from the GP for flying. I am sure they get asked for them all the time. I know a lot of people who are scared of flying. Did you see X Factor? I was not going to watch it but I can see myself getting addicted again! All those people who reckon they can sing, I think my cats sound better than most of them!

Rivka, good to see you on here again. Are you gonna join us at Tricksey's in September? I am looking forward to it already.

I am still taking the herbal tablets, and Gordon is still off the alcohol and is doing very well. Has anyone tried Diet Coke/Coke and red wine? It was on Richard and Judy who said it was a really nice refreshing drink for the summer. I tried it and it is really nice, and I can disguise the fact I am drinking wine in front of DH! It is our anniversary tomorrow and we are going to the cinema I think and a meal afterwards. 

Anyway, I hope I have remembered everyone.  Good luck today Cleo and Debs' hubbie. Have a nice day everyone.

Julia xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I am now PUPO!!!!

Had 2 embies put back (lilly and Alfie) one 6 cell and one 8 cell (it was a 7 cell then changed as it was about to be tansferred).
We're both feeling very positive as we feel that we have done all we can and we now just need to wait. Is there anything i should or shouldnt eat?? 

The et was a little uncomfortable as my bladder was very full and they ran nearly an hour late   . Going to enjoy the positivity i'm feeling and hope that it lasts. We are just so chufed we got tis fr and ave been given a chance.


Deb- wishing your dh lots of love for today.

Hello to everyone else.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Heres hoping for you!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

The dogs have been walked now so I have time to write a few personals properly.

Tricksey - Poor you getting caught in the rain yesterday, though I did chuckle at the wet knickers as well. I was the same after our failed cycles. Thought I was dealing with it really well and then fell apart at really odd times. I think the worst was Xmas when we'd taken my in laws to church and I sat there all through mass crying for no apparent reason. 

Julia - I don't know what it is with mothers. That quote about giving children roots and wings is excellent. Happy Anniversary for tomorrow. 

Are you still doing Weightwatchers? I signed up tothe cook yourself thin club yesterday. It's a bit cheaper than ww online and I figured any diet that would let me eat chocolate and cake had to be a good thing to try. The website needs a bit of development as they've launched it before they're really ready but if it works I won't complain.

Cleo -   PUPO PUPO   great news that you have two fab embies nestling in.

Liz - wow, Faith at 19 weeks. I keep thinking of her as a very young bubs.

Emma. Glad the jam recipe worked. Apparently greengage jam is pretty rare and you can sometimes only find it places like Fortnums. Not long to go now. Are you tempted to test early? 

Shelley - hope things are better this week. 

Lisa - how are you?

Debs - hope dh is ok and the op has gone well. 

Laura - how are you doing? Still enjoying working at the cinema?

I can't keep up with anyone else so apologies if I've missed anyone. Had a bit of a lazy day, unintentionally, after not sleeping well last night. More aggro with mum. Trying to crack on with a few bits now but it's so cold I just want to curl up on the sofa under a blanket.

For the meet on the 9th, there are lots of savoury bits so I thought I'd do a pudding instead. I have good recipes for carrot cake or a plum cake (which is more of a lemony cake with a few plums in) so let me know which you'd prefer.

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse   
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 
Debs - ?someone give me some idea
Cathie - cake.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

cleo,well done hun the worst parts r out of the way now ,so just chill out as ur now pupo lots off         .


debs,how did it go today?hope dh is ok and recovering well.


hi to everyone els,well things r still not great ,dh told me lastnight he wanted a divource     then at about 5am this morning he woke me  up crying his eyes out ,i have never seen him like that before i just didnt no what to say or do appart from hold him as tight as i could ,things are really getting on top of him especialy the fertility stuff,i thought we were all sorted and we both felt ok about it but how wrong i am.all i can do is reasure him by telling him im here no matter what he says or does,it herts to see him like this i wish i could take it away and it was me not him that has this as i no i would deal with it better.i reAlly hope he can over come this and we can move on and look forward to our future be it with children or without.god i love him so much           sorrry about this but i need to let out how i feel or we will both end up going mad.i wish he would stop saying that he is useless and inadequit because his not ,i really hope we can get through all this and treatment next year any advice would be graet oh and thnks for all the  .i have booked up treatments at clarince house on sunday he doesnt no so i hope this relieaves abit of tension and stress.and im gonna try book a holiday for us both.im sorry to keep going on hope u all dont mind cant wait for the meet as i could do with lots of   or just one big  .oh and after having the hycossy done does it affect ur periods as i am on day 30 and im never that late i done a test and it was a bfn so not sure whats going on there.anyway think i should go now sorry to bore u all .take care everyone.lots of   shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

well we are finally home. got to the hospital at 12 as instructed only to find out DH was last on the list!  he didn't go in until 4pm so we just had to sit and wait watching while everyone else was wheeled away.

Op was more complicated than expected by the surgeon...something to do with more scar tissue than he thought.  have a follow-up in 6 weeks to see how its doing.

Dh is Ok, took a while to come round and his blood pressure was quite low for a while so it was touch and go whether he was coming home or not.  but he's now home so touch wood he'll be ok.

says he's not too sore, other than when he pee's when it stings like a   as they dilated his wee hole a bit (don't know the technical term) as apparantly it was a bit narrow!

Off now to practice my nursing skills (ha ha).

will catch up properly tomorrow xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh - congrats cleo PUPO!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cathie - i know what you mean about wanting to curl up under a blanket, the weather dosent help does it! Sorry your not sleeping great, im not either and theres nothing worse i think   So greengage jam is rare is it maybe i could make myself some money then   Funny you should ask about testing early cos i mentioned it to my dh earlier and he just said 'no way' so im going to have to do as im told (makes a change!!!) xx

Cleo -    ^banana ^ PUPO PUPO     im so happy for you hun     heres to you getting a BFP   Lilly and Alfie, are they the names you would have hun?? better than con and dom  

Julia - what do you mean you had a bleed by now, sorry im confused, did you mean af? sorry im being   hope you and your dh have a fab anniversary and enjoy your evening out together xx

Liz - yes i know exactly what you mean about not wanting to test cos there is still hope at the moment, but im still convinced its all over for us. Cant beleive how much Faith is doing now, they do grow so quickly, enjoy her  

Piepig - hope dh's op went well today hun and he isnt too uncomfortable, ummmm can i be dum and ask whats a mojo  

Tricksy - big hugs to you hun, im sorry you found yourself getting upset, but its still early days lovey and its going to hurt, im glad that you and your dh have become so much closer through this. Hope you get to sort out your client soon, you just dont need that extra worry, like Julia said we will sort them out   take care of yourself xx

Sam - how you doing hun? ok i hope, thinking of you xx

Jojo - thanks for the lovely chat yesterday, you helped me to laugh again and feel so much better for a while   i hope your ok for your holiday and get to enjoy it, take care xxx

Laura - hope you can make the next meet up  

Rivka - hope your ok hun   

Shelley - i hope things are settling down for you darlin, thinking of you  

Lisa - how you doing hun??

Well im sorry to say that this week im going to go madddddddd, im already knicker checking every half an hour and im so so scared. Thank you for your kind words but im still convinced this is all over for us   i just really really beleive that, i mean how can anyone really have a feeling that this is going to work for me, both Liz and Jojo believe it will, so why cant i im sorry for being a moaning mini but this is doing me in.

Please can i have some cuddles  

Take care all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - you posted while i was, hun i just want you to know we are always here for you hun, sounds like your dh has got alot of stuff going on for him right now and he needs to let it all out. Hope you can work it out darlin xx

Debs - glad dh is ok although sore hun, enjoy the nurseing  

Byeeeeeeeee x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cuddles for you em


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all, blimey its busy on here tonight!!

Cleo - Well you are now PUPO   take it easy hun and put your feet up. Just rest and try and stay chilled. You should be drinking pineapple juice and eating about 6 brazil nuts a day apparently. Are you on Clexane as well? I am sure that it is going to work for you xx

Shelley - What a crap time you are having at the moment    As someone else said blokes always take infertility so much harder than we do. They really do take it to heart and take it as such a defermation to their manhood. I am sure the Debs knows how you are feeling. I really hope that he can realise that although you are yearning for children if it does not happen then at least you still have each other. Maybe you should totally take the pressure off and not try at all until you get your Isis appt through. Doesn't mean that you should stop coming on here though  

Emma - What Julia means is that I started to bleed 8 days post transfer and Julia bled 10 days post transfer so its all looking good for you. We are due another couple of bfp on here so everything is crossed for you xxx 

Hi to everyone else, I am running out of time as usual   I had to do the ironing tonight so its a bit late already. Lots of Love to you all and I'll catch up again properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG!!  Sooooooooooooo many posts...........don't know where to start
here goes girls

Shelley - BIG BIG BIG HUGS   to you sweetie,  I'm really feeling it for you hun i really am,  I know how bad i feel not being able to make DH a dad so it must be so hard for your DH as he must be feeling guilty and thinking its down to him and all that stuff.  I feel so bad for you both as this TTC puts such a strain on our relationships,  at least he is letting all his grief out and having a nice pamper session will help to relax.  Don't apologise for posting on here,  thats what this site is for and we all understand and hope we can help in some way.  

Cleo - PUPO PUPO - Well done hon - Big Reiki positives coming your way for Alfie and Lilly 

Debs - Glad your both home safe and sound you must be relieved,Dilating the hole sounds painful     How long will DH get off work?  When will he be back in action...........so to speak 

Emms - Big BIG cuddles coming your way hun   I know that the 2nd week is the killer on the 2ww this was when i started turning into a real nutjob,  the OCD knicker checking starts and everything it is the worse thing.  I know what you mean about not wanting to know....i was scared to I think as well that we are all positive for everyone else but can't seem to turn it round to be positive for ourselves i think its definately the self preservation thing - Its just got to be your turn hun We need some positives on here!!!


Cath - Sorry your mum is still giving you grief you really don;t need it!  sorry your not sleeping well,  that diet sounds great.........chocolate and cake..............tell me more    As for cake for the meet up i luv any type of cake   I think i need some cookery lessons 


Julia - Yeah i watched the X Factor and some of them were AWFUL!!! 
I'm terrrible i prefer the earlier episodes cos there so bad!  I'll have to try the wine and coke.....it is white wine?  As i really don't like wine tried a rose the other day i didn't even like that 
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY for tomorrow hun............how many years?  What film will you see?

Tricksy - Sorry about your knicker wetting incident 
Glad you enjoyed Bourne Ultimatum......its really good isn't it,  Ahhhhhhhh poor you getting upset hun its really weird how it comes out when you least expect it..........I'm sure that will happen to me soon as i think i've numbed I do have a tendency to do that but  I think its better out than in but it does take you by surprise.
My mate gave me a book called "Childfree and loving it" i've only read a few chapters but it gives you a different take on things the only trouble is the woman that wrote it chose to be "childfree" which makes a whole lot of difference.  Hope your feeling ok hun

Liz - Can't believe Faith is 19 weeks.......its flown by.  That would be great if you could get some details on adoption from your friend.

Well i hope i have remembered everyone.

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cath, just found a quote I think you might like ...

"All visitors bring joy. Some when they arrive, others when they leave."

More personals later. Shelley, big hugs to you. My DH has low motility sperm and a low count, and I had PCOS, and we have our lovely son, so there is hope for you, and everyone else out there. I hope you get some comfort from this. I do, whenever I get upset by this whole fertility business, and if a miracle can happen once it can happen again. Plus you are both young, which helps. I was 35 and Gordon was 38 when we had James. Take care, and remember we are all here for you. Hope you have a lovely time on Sunday xx

More personals later. Gotta rush, it is our anniversary today and I have not got Gordon a card yet (four years, and it was a much nicer day than today, thankfully)

Later xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh my god....what a nightmare it has been in my house.  I've had about 1 hours sleep and Dh is finally asleep now!

the dilation thing has just made it impossible for him to pee without dying in agony!  the problem is if you need to pee you need to pee.  I think we spent most of the night back and forth to the toilet for him to try and relieve himself only to find that the most he could manage was a couple of drops before the pain was too much, but after a while having a full bladder was getting painful too.

I had a cry about 5am after sitting holding his hand while he tried to pee watching him sweat in pain and cry and basically howl.

In the end I ran him a bath and told him to sit in that as it might make it less painful.  when he finally managed to get in the bath cos just getting in hurt, he was actually finally able to relieve himself, and although it was still painful it wasn't as bad.

However, that then meant his dressing was soaked so i had to make a dash to the 24h tesco to see what stuff i could find for him to re-dress it (thank god he's a nurse).

It all looks to sore and painful and I can't bear for him to be in soo much pain.  I feel to guilty cos I'm the one who's put him through this.

I just hope it gets a lot easier for him now.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Now for personals...

Shelley - i hope you are OK, it really sounds like your Dh is struggling to come to terms with all this.  i really hope you are able to get through this.  I think the clarice house thing is a great idea.

Cleo - How does it feel to be PUPO then?  

Julia - hope you have a great anniversary  . diet coke/coke and red wine sounds absolutely disgusting, but i'll take your word for it.  I have decided to give up alcohol for the next few months (Dh doesn't drink anyway) as I figure it can't hurt our chances.  i've found some lovely fruit juices in sainsburys which are cocktail mixtures without the alcohol, either that or sparkling water in a wine glass seems to work for me at the moment!

Lisa - Hi honey, hope you are OK. Dh has been signed off for 10 days initially, and they said 4-6 weeks for everything to heal...so i'm thinking probably he might be back in action in 6 weeks, but i think it'll be really tricky the first time as he'll be so worried about hurting it.

Tricksy - hey, hope you are well and didn't have too much of a marathon ironing session yesterday!

Emma - thinking positive thoughts for you.  and you're not dumb, mojo is from austin powers and means sex drive! .  

cath - yummmmm....carrot cake please!

Hi everyone else, gonna try and get some kip now.

xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guy's,

Cleo:
Well done on your embies, It's bad they were running late for et as they new you had a full bladder. Good luck !!!!!!

Emma:
Fingers crossed hun not long now. Don't forget that you probably wouldn't have any preg symptoms as you would be way earlier than if it was natural to test. I didn't really get any till 7/8w. So the test I think is the only way to know. Stay positive pupo!!!!!

Lisa:
Wont see my friend till Sept when she is at mother and toddler will get her email then you can ask some questions.

Shelley:
Your dh sounds just like mine with saying he is useless also mine used to say I should find some one else who can give me a child with out the hassle. I think maybe now you know you are having treatment next year, like you said you need to enjoy this time it's just the two of you. We went to Las Vegas twice and the Carribean twice as these are places kids are not well suited to, so wouldn't want to take a child there. Like you both going to Australia you wont be able to do that when you have kids.

Debs:
How awful for you both, they should of said how bad the peeing might be. I was told after giving birth that poring water down there would help the stinging that might stop the dressing getting wet.
Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi you lot!!


I have done nothing all day and i am beginning t get a bit bored!! DH doesnt want me lifting a finger but i feel so bad fo him as he has to come home after a hard day at work and cok tea, tidy up, walk the dog etc    Bless he's cooking me a roast tonight an has bought me a muffin for pudding, he also turned up with a bunch of flowers. How lucky am i to have him??    I love him so much, we're both just so happy to be given this chance to have a baby.

Liz- yep my bladder was full to bursting which made it quite uncomfortable!! Hope ou nd faith are ok?

Emma- how you doing hun?? Not long now!! Keep positive      

deb - ah poor dh hun. Is he feeling any better today?? Take care of him and you hun  

Lisa - how you doing hun? Do you think you might think about adoption? 

Cath - mums hey, what are they like. Alhough i shouldn't moan about mine i suppose as she is coming over on friday with my MIL to clean my house for me and prepare stuff for the after wedding arty which is happening here on sunday   I know i'm mad but the party was organised long b4 we had the date for ivf. Hope you're ok? 


Shelley -how is it going with you and dh?? I hpe you have managed to talk things through.

Julia - ope you had a great anniversry. Wine and coke    thats new on me!!!

jojo- hows the pg going?

sam - ope you and bub are ok?

Tricksey - i'm eating my brazil uts hun. Not on clexane just the bum bullets. Hope you're ok ou seem very busy at work at the mo.

Rivka - hello

Right off to eat my roast yum yum!!!

lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

ahh DH just asked what did i want in my sandwich, he's making me one to put in the fridge for my lunch tomorrow so i dont have to do anything    Did i mention i love him loads


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Ahhhhhhhhhh your poor DH - That sounds terrible!!!!!  I hope the pain is easing up for him now........It must be bad for you seeing him go through this and not being able to do anything for his pain - Ohhhhhhhh hope he's better soon hun.  Are you off work with him for a while? 

Cleo - Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bless you DH!!!! He sounds like a little sweetheart!  Are you having your brothers wedding reception at yours then or is it a party before they get married?  Is it this Saturday your brother gets married?
Yes we will probably look into adoption again,  we're gonna go on holiday and have a good think about what we do next.

Liz - Thanks for that your a star x

julia - Happy Anniversarry  

Right better go,  be back later
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww, Cleo you are making me well up   He sounds so perfect. Is the wedding this weekend then? Take it easy, and no dancing on the table ok?  Hope all goes well and the weather cheers up a bit for it too. 

Deb, your poor hubby, ouch it made me cringe when you were describing it.   Poor lad. Hope tonight is better for you both. Take care of yourself.

We were meant to be going to the cinema tonight to see the Bourne Ultimatum but have decided to delay it until the weekend as we are both feeling knackered for some reason. We did get to go to Pizza Hut at lunch time though, when I became a pizza monster but feeling like a    now! DH has just gone to get a DVD. We watched Premonition last night which was quite good. I hope he comes back with a good one tonight.

Emma, hope you are holding it together. How about going commando, then you won't be able to knicker check   

Shelley, how are you feeling today? Being upset can really drain your energy. I hope things are improving at home.

Cath, I will send you a message tonight. Hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone else. I am meant to be working so had better crack on (keep thinking of my huge credit card bill this month!)

Take care everyone.
Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Was posting same time as you Lisa. Thanks for the anniversary wishes. Have a good evening xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, is it your test day today? Or is it tomorrow?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Doh! Just seen it is on the 24th. Sorry!! (just that I can't wait!) 

Cleo, I hope you are taking it easy and giving your embies a chance to unpack their cases and settle in their new home for the next nine months. 

Just a quickie. The lounge is a tip but I can't be bothered to clear up. James is at nursery so I am going to make a nice cup of tea and sit and watch 60 minute makeover - I wish they would come round here and do my house!

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quick me post im afraid.   came today   dont really know what to say apart from thanks for all your support. Can someone please delete my test date off our list please.

Thanks
Em x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Ohhhhh Emms - I'm so so so sorry hun i really am,   I was just sitting here thinking of sending you a pm you to see how you were getting on    Nothing i can say will take away your pain at the moment but if it helps at all i know exactly how your feeling right now hun and if there is anything at all that i can do please call me - Its just not fair!!!!

Sending you big hugs    

With lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Emma, 

I am so so sorry.   I really believed it was your turn for your dream to come true. Life is so unfair. This is the one thing we want most in the world, and for some reason we are being denied it. We are all here to talk when you are ready. Take care, Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em, I am so so sorry hun    nothing I can say can take away the pain you are feeling right now. I'm here if you want to talk, on here or on the phone. Big hugs xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

So sorry Em


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Sending you massive hugs. We're here for you when you need us hun.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

ems so so sorry hun what more can i say appart from what everyone else has said im here for u to,thing at the meet we will all need grate big       just take time with dh and give eachother lots of    take care hun thinking off u .
  
    lots off   shelley.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - have text you but just want to say how sorry i am to hear your news. Sending you a huge hug and a kiss. I know there s nothing i can do to take the pain away but i just want you to know that we're all here for you and are thinking of you.

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Emma,

I'm so sorry hun, Sending you a big hug. Take care we are here if you need us

xxxxxxxxxx Liz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

24th Aug  - Sam scan/Ob appointment  

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)    

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      
              Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days    

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys        

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary! 

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca 
                Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourn hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York    

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse  
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 
Debs - ?someone give me some idea
Cathie - cake.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well DH is much more comfortable now and can almost wear clothes  

have been in touch with bourn hall re: egg sharing and they have made us a provisional appt (depending on DHs repeat SA) for end of september 9as you can probably see from the updated list).  am nervous but excited!

Hope everyone is OK, seems really quiet on here this week. xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Debs, so glad that your hubby is feeling a bit better now, poor thing it must be terrible. No matter what you do they are 'there' if you like and it must be very uncomfortable for him. I hope he continues to get better quickly 

Emma - How are you hun? I hope that you are ok, well thats a bit of a silly question really. I know exactly how you are feeling and its not ok at all. Try and keep your chin up, I'm at the end of the phone if you want to talk/cry/rant. Take Care xxxx

Cleo - Hows things with you? Hope that your ok and still taking it easy. Is hubby still making your lunch for you   bless him thats so sweet. My hubby arranged for my Mum to come round and make me lunch when I was on my 2ww   When is your test date? next friday? I hope you have a great weekend with the wedding and you are not too tired. Whats your bridesmaid dress like? We need to see pics  

Sam - Good luck tomorrow with your scan and appt, fingers crossed its all ok and you can still go on holiday on saturday and relax for a week.

It is quiet on here this week, I am so busy still with work and stuff. We are off to Bournemouth on Saturday to see my grandad who is poorly, its going to be a long day but worth it to see him. We are out with friends for lunch on Sunday and hopefully if its nice we will get some little boats and go down the river, should be a giggle!! Monday is going to be a chill day hopefully. I am riding in the morning but nothing else planned thankfully. What are you all up to? Sorry I havn't got time to do all of the personals tonight. Lots of Love to you all though and I'll catch up properly tomorrow night xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

24th Aug  - Sam scan/Ob appointment  

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)    

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      
              Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days
              Cleo test date        

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys        

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary! 

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca 
                Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourn hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies ,how ru all things are abit better here but think things r going to take time ,i really need advice as it is now day 33 off my cycle and still no af,i done a test on monday affternoon  but bfn i had been drinking water all day,did anyone eles cycle get messed up affter there hycossy as im not sure whats going on im normally 24 to 25 day.i will do another test monday if nothing but just want to no if this happend to anyone else?oh i did have a little bleeding after my hycossy they said that is normal.bet u now i have posted this i will start bleeding i am getting slight cramps,oh my god talk about my mind thinking allsorts as if theres not engough going on in my head already       pls helpppppppppp

lots of   shelley p.s thanks for all ur kind words affter my post the other day ur all great


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello, 

just a quickie from me. Been up since 6 so I could get to work, be back in time to see my sil and her kids and then make choc this evening. Hard work but all in all a productive and nice day.

Debs - glad to hear your dh is making progress. 

Shelley - a bit better is better than thesame or worse.    that you manage to get yourselves back on track soon. IF takes such a toll on our lives it's just not fair that it damages our relationships as well as everything else. My cycle was fine after the hycosy, not sure if it messes with the cycle though it can clear things out a bit. May be worth testing again if the witch hasn't arrived yet.

Am falling asleep over the keyboard so will be back to finish personals in themorning.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

This is just a quite post on me to give you an update on me.  After two visits to my GP (and lots of reassurances that nothing was miss) the symptoms I was experiencing continued so on Saturday morning I took myself to A&E.  By this time, I could barely stand up and was having minor contractions.  I was immediately admitted and diagnosed with incompetent cervix.  I was in hospital until yesterday having treatment and had a stitch put in on Tuesday.

Right now no-one can tell me what the outcome will be but I know the next few days are crucial.    I am on strict bed rest at the moment until my next appointment so won't be on the board very much as I have to sit up for this.  We were supposed to be flying to Spain tomorrow but obviously have had to cancel.

So that was just a quick update from me.  Haven't had a chance to read through your messages but hope that you are all OK.

Emma - I think I saw that your treatment was unsuccessful.  If this is correct then I am so so sorry.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

we really need some good news on tis site   . The ISIS girls are due some      .  

My day has not started off well. DH woke up late for work this morning and  he has been so stressed with work, ivf and the fact that he won't let me do anything around the house so he's doing everything. Oh and he's best man tomorrow and worring about his speech. DH is brilliant at writing speeches but gets very nervous talking in front of a crowd (dont we all) Any way he left for work late at about 6, we said good bye and off he went. I feel back to sleep and woke up again about 7.15 because i heard the front door go. It was DH back, he had a crash and was in tears   . He and the guy in the other car were ok but he was so shaken up. we just held each other and he   . He was so worried aout the other guy he said "poor s*d didn't need me ruining his day did he?". he is under so much stress.  We had a good chat, we've kind of just been plodding through all this tx, not thinking or talking about the negatives or the positives. I mean we've been talking to the embies visualising them growing ut ind of avoiding the whole what if this works or doesnt work.  I'm so worreid about him.       He's taken the rest of the day off now. I love him so much, what would i have done if something happened to him?? 


Angel - how you bearing up hun?? seding you a huge hug and kiss.

Sam - i couldn't beleive your post   what are they like. I mean how many drs have you seen, why didn't they do something earlier?? Make sure you stay in bed and i'm hoping and praying the stitch does the trick. Love to you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Tricksey - tst date is the 3rd sept hun. Hope youre ok.

Love to everyone else, sorry for lack of personnals. I truely hope we all get some good news soon.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

Sam:
I can't believe they didn't see it!!!!!! What if you hadn't gone to a&e because they said everything was fine.I just can't believe you are having to go through this. I am not religious but I'm praying so hard for your little bean to stay put for another 24weeks.

Emma:
thinking of you hun. hugs!!!!!!!!

Cleo;
How awful for you and DH stress you didn't need. Make sure you let him get bladdered tomorrow it sounds like he needs to unwind for a while. Hope you have a fab time and the sun shines.

My birthday is 10th November I am 30!!!! 
Can you had it to the list.

Hope you all have a nice bankholiday.

Take care Liz and Faith


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

24th Aug - Sam scan/Ob appointment

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante 
Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Centre Parks 5 days
Cleo test date

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca 
Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourn hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York

10th Nov - Liz's birthday (30!)

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse 
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 
Debs - mediterranean pasta
Cathie - cake.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam -    to your doctor, that is really really bad and I think that you should formally complain. Thank goodness you went to A&E and they have realised what is happening and are actually doing something about it. I have got everything crossed for you hun and hope and pray that everything is going to be ok xxx 

Cleo - Your poor hubby, its so scary when things like that happen, it puts everything into perspective and makes us realise just how fragile life is. I hope that you are having a relaxing day together and having some 'you' time before your manic weekend

Debs - your pasta sounds yummy hhmm, the meet is coming round quickly now, only 2 more weeks to go   I'm really looking forward to getting together with everyone again.

We really do need some good news on here, we are all having such a rough time at the moment one way or another.

Keep your chin up everyone and I'll catch up properly later xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Girls i am reading your posts and i want you all to know that i care about you all, very much. I just cant do personals im sorry   i feel so so sad. I dont know how to look forward at the moment. My dh and i are barely talking and when we do they are not constructive words that we have. Am   lots and hate myself at the moment. We have a follow up appointment with Gideon on 3rd Sept so will see what he says but at the moment dh has suggested he dosent even want to try anymore cos he is hurting so much   Im so unhappy. 

Sorry to burden you all, i dont know where else to turn  

Thinking of you all 
Emma  

ps not sure i will make the meet, dont want to spoil it for all of you by my miserable face being there xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Awwww Emma, I'm so sorry.  I can't imagine how you must be feeling.

no need to apologise for not doing personals at all, and please feel free to un-burden on us, thats what we're here for after all - the good and the bad.

please don't hate or blame yourself.

hopefully you and DH will feel better in a while and be able to discuss where to go from here.

sending loads of love and hugs   your way.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Girls i am reading your posts and i want you all to know that i care about you all, very much. I just cant do personals im sorry  i feel so so sad. I dont know how to look forward at the moment. My dh and i are barely talking and when we do they are not constructive words that we have. Am  lots and hate myself at the moment. We have a follow up appointment with Gideon on 3rd Sept so will see what he says but at the moment dh has suggested he dosent even want to try anymore cos he is hurting so much  Im so unhappy.
> 
> Sorry to burden you all, i dont know where else to turn
> 
> ...


Don't you dare even go there :-O we have been here for each other through thick and thin, good times and bad and when you are at the meet if you want to sit there and cry you damn well cry, we all know how you are feeling and some of us know first hand how you are feeling and it hurts like hell. The emotions are so raw and painful its almost impossible to put into words.

Try cuddling up to hubby and just tell him you love him and hold each other. It is FAR too early yet to decide if you want another go or not, especially for your hubby, mine was just the same and he was not convinced that we should have another go, its so hard for them to see you going through all of this pain, trying to be supportive but tearing up inside themselves.

You will come to the meet and you can talk to us or cry, I don't care which but you will come ;-)

Take care hun, try and keep your chin up and remember we are all always here for you xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just a quickie as I need my bed! 

Sam, you rest up and don't lift a finger, ok? We want that baby staying put. You were right to act on your instinct. You did the right thing and now you just make sure you look after yourself ok? You will hopefully be able to take a holiday in a month or two when things have settled down. We will all be here waiting to chat when you are up again.

Emma, things are so raw at the moment, no wonder you are both hurting so much. We are all here for you, and if you don't feel you can face us well that is fine, but we would all love to see you and give you support and love at this hard time. You are going through a terrible time at the moment, and an afternoon out with us all may help you get through this, either by talking about it or just not talking about it and having a nice lunch in great company  

Cleo, your poor DH. Glad he was not hurt in the accident. It takes something like that for you to put things in perspective. Take it easy, ok? 

Now, that is you three sorted out! Hi to everyone else. I will do more personals tomorrow. I hope the sun comes out soon, I am fed up of clouds!

Night night everyone.
Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Yay the sun is out!!!!

Cleo:
How are you feeling, Have you started going mad yet!!!!!!!!

Emma:
Thinking of you xxx

Sam:
Hope you are staying on the sofa for the whole weekend, chat when you are back on your feet.

Lisa:
How are you doing? Bet you are looking forward to your holiday after the summer we've had.

Cathie:
How are your dogs? I hate it when it's wet my dog gets so dirty and rolls in anything that smells!!!!

Tricksy:
Does your dh like horses to? Mine always moaned like hell if he had to walk a Xcountry course with me, he was better off being at home watching the football.

Debs:
How come you have decided to go to Bournehall? Or are you just looking at your options. I think the NHS go at Ipswich is at BourneHall.

Julia:
James must be going mad with the weather. My friends say there little ones are climbing the walls now roll on term time eh!!!!!!!

Laura:
What are you studying at uni?

Shelley:
Have a great holiday!! Glad you and dh have sorted somethings out.

Well as for me, we were planning to go out 2day but just had a call that someone is coming to look at our house. So now it is clean like mad before they get here!! Our house has been on the market since Xmas so can't say know desperate to move before Xmas as there is know space.

Have a nice weekend everyone

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Emma - Thinking of you hun and you know i'm here for you if you need me - Sending you love and hugs   I hope you will come to the meet - ditto what Tricksy said,  we're all here for each other good or bad.

Liz - At last some sun!  Hope the viewers buy.......its a nightmare selling where i am now is my 4th move in 7 years!!!!   I'm staying put now 


Shelley - How you doing?  Have a good holiday - hope DH likes his pampering

Cleo - Your poor DH - was anyone injured? what about his car?  It certainly does bring it home doesnt it when something like that happens.  At the moment i am thankful for having a lovely husband and trying to think of the good things we have together rather than consuming my thoughts with what i "wish" we could have - Does that make sense?  Hope the wedding goes well hun........its a lovely weekend for it.

Julia - the sun is out  

Sam - Can't believe your doctors   God knows what would have happened if you hadn't gone to A & E its really scarey that this sort of thing can happen especially given your history.........you must be so upset - thinking of you, rest and relax hun xxx

Cath - How are you?  Is your Mum back at yours? Hope your not working too hard.

Tricksy - Hope your bournemouth trip goes ok hun it will be good to see your Grandad,  my brother lives in Bournemouth its a bit of trek down there, last time we did it in a day........knackering!!!  How are you doing?  Looking forward to the meet in a coupld of weeks - Text me if you want a hand with anything.

Debs - Hows DH?  Hope he's on for a speedy recovery 

Well i am shopping today........holiday stuff,  tomorrow we are at a bbq and Monday DH is working so not sure what i'm doing maybe sunbaking if the weathers nice.

love
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Liz - decided to go bourn hall (provisionally) for 2 reasons.  1st is like you said our NHS go would be there so we thought we'd check it out as in a way it seems easier if the doctors know you (in my head anyway), and the 2nd reason is that egg share at ISIS was quoted as costing us upward of £2000, whereas we can do exactly the same thing at bourn for under £1000 in theory.  I'm just being a scrooge!

will all depend on how we find it at the open day in terms of the journey and the set up there.


DH is not healing well at all....had a bleed from the sutures last night and just as i thought it was starting to look better.  he still can't wear clothes as he finds it too uncomfortable when they rub against the stiches.  looks like he won't be coming to my mums with me tomorrow!

He's supposed to be back at work end of next week but at the moment that looks pretty unlikely.  I've been back at work 2 days and hate having to leave him. 

We have a plasterer in today so DH has had to hide upstairs, usually he just walks around the house naked but that could be a bit embarressing  

Hope everyone is Ok and that the weather is lifting your spirits.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just added our follow up appointment to the list. Hope your all ok, thanks for all your messages. Im still not sure i will make the meet, sorry xx

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)     

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      
               Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend   

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Dr Liberman 12pm
              Emma - Centre Parks 5 days
               Cleo test date           

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys         

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!  

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca 
                Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourn hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York     

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

emma - don't worry if you don't feel you can come to the meet, just as long as you know we would all love to see you there so don't stay away on our accounts, please just do what feels best for you.  

By the way i hope you all don't mind me continuing to post on here even though it looks like we're gonna be going to bourn hall?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps you will see i have made myself a charter member, just wanted to give something back to fertility freinds, you and it have been my life line, thank you


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies ,what lovely day all u have had as for me ive been at work alday got abit of sun when i got kia out for a walk then potted arroundf the garden,trying to keep my mind occupied as it is day 35 of my cycle and the   has still not reared her ugly head  and my head is all over the place,dont no what to think,i have been getting cramping not sure if u get this if ur pregnant im going to do another test but im so scared this time as i no what it will most probable say and i dont want it to,i just cant explain whats going on with my body   and im starting to get ocd knicker checking ever 5 mins.i bleed when i had my hycossy so does this mean i count from them days but it wasnt a proper bleed.i really dont no what to think i just pray and hope to god that i am,im just very confused any advice would be fab if anyone eles has experianced any off this.i dont want to upset anyone with this post so i hope i havent sorry.

  lots off   to u all.shelley


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - you poor thing.  You can get cramping if pg - and should start your cycle from when you had your last period. Bleeding during hycosy should just be from when things were disturbed (I had my cervix clipped so had bleeding from that). A test may be worthwhile as all the worry of what if can't be good for you when you have so much going on anyway.

Debs - your poor dh. Hope he's a bit more comfortable today.

Em - nice to see you pop in. Don't want to lose you from here, and if you don't come to the meet because you're worried about crying - none of us should go as we're all likely to   at some point.We'd miss you if you didn't come.

Sam - hope you're resting up properly. Can't believe your doc missed that but thank heavens you got to the hospital in time to have the stitch.   

Cleo - did you have fun at the wedding? Poor you and dh having all that stress and then him having an accident. Hope he's ok.

Hello to everyone else. I can't keep up with you all!!

It was our anniversary yesterday (7 years and no itches yet) and although dh was out at a market in the morning, and I spent the time he was out finally getting on top of the housework, we had a nice relaxing afternoon and I cooked a special meal. Was lovely relaxing together, even though I had to be up early this morning so I can get home after lunch as dh is at footie. Next weekend we're off to Derbyshire, via a trade fair, without the dogs, so we can have a couple of days doing things we always miss out on cos we're worried they won't be welcome. And be able to go into shops together rather than taking turns and holding things we like up in the window  

Mum finally left on Weds morning so I've been able to relax a lot more the last few days.

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, well at last im starting to feel better   and a bit more normal, thank you all so so much for your posts and texts, you have all been amazing and i really thank you from the bottem of my heart for all your support  

I will do personals later, just wanted to thank you all

Emma xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Angel - so sorry for your bad news   I know how much it hurts. Take care of yourselves. As the others say don't make any decisions about more tx yet, it's too early, just try to take time off with dh as much as you can and enjoy each other.

Sam - how scary! Well done for going to A&E. Hope the stitch does the trick. Is it uncomfortable? You take care and rest.

Cleo - hope things afre going well with you, it's a stressful time and you need to be kind to yourself. Yor dh is a sweetie to take such good care of you.

Cathie and dh - happy anniversary!!!   glad you had a nice day, and have lots of fun next weekend.

Debs - your posts made me feel so sorry about your dh, hope he makes a speedyu recovery, poor chap.

Shelley - I know how difficult it is to keep guessing, I hope with all my heart you have good news. If not, don't despair and keep at it!

Hello everyone else, hope you are fine.

We're having a nice weekend. Long walk in Norfolk yesterday, which was lovey. Today I did housework and also did some work for my freelance job (now that I have a day job again I still do the occasional few hours for them some weekends). We also went for lunch to see friends today, they just had their first baby - a son - now 3 months. It was lovely to see him, so cute. And I know I should be feeling happy for them, especially as they had fertility problems for long, although this was a natural. But I also feel envious - will it ever be for us too? I had a little cry at home, but dh was so sweet and said he believes we'll get there. I'm still doing accu and Chinese herbs. Went to see the consultant at the hospital last week, he said he's giving us until April to see if I can be pg naturally, in which case he'll 'bombard' me with aspirin and Clexane to try and avoid another mc. If by April nothing happens he'll put me on chlomid again, like 7 years ago, because he thinks it did help me to get pg for my 2nd time. Oh, it's sometime so hard to be patient!

Have a lovely Bank Holiday everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,im going to do personals before i go on holiday as i havent done any in a while,well i done a test this morning the first one did not work and the secound was a bfn but still no ugly   really not sure whats going on but could really do without this aswell at the mo,gonna wait and see what happens tomorrow and if there is still no sign off the   then i shall take my self down to the doctors tuesday.i dont no if its not one thing then its another.appart from that clarince house was amazing dh was very relaxed and i was to i will defo be doing that again ,i never make any time for myself and i really should and i highly recomend it to all of u.like everyone says all this tx ing really does take over ur life's ,and we all seem to forget who we really are,we were all people who had pretty much not a care in the world,but it is now when is the next lot off treatment starting when am i ovulating ,cant eat this cant drink that ,when does it ever end .and i dont think it will there will always be a worry.after saying all this to some people there reply would be so why the hell are u doing all this and my answer to them would be "holding that child in my arms for the first  time,and just melting,and thinking yes im finally a  "mum".

well take care all of u have a fab bank holiday and will do personals soon.lots off   shelley.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ya,

well i woke up this morning to some brown spotting which is gradually getting heavier and turning pink. trying to stay positive but i'm   and feel like its all over. How can this happen when i am only half way through the 2ww this was my biggest fear as i spot every month sometimes as early as day 21. I just dont thik i can cope with a week of this.


Cleo xxxxxxxxx

P.S I know it could be implantation bleeding but it just seems the same as i get every month.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cleo - What day are you on in your 2ww?  When i got my implantation bleeding i thought the same as you its the start of the spotting before AF arrives but it was implantation so see how it goes,  hopefully it will stop in a day of two.    its so hard not to worry i know as you put so much into your treatment - got everything crossed for you hun x

Cath -     Hope yu had a nice one! Its my 7th one coming up next month,  Ipswich won Dh was over the moon i bet yours was too!  Glad your visitor has left you in peace now and you can relax in your own home again.

Shelley - Sorry you got your BFN hun     Hope things sort themselves out for you before yur holidays.  Glad you enjoyed Clarince House......I've never been there but my sister raved on about it,  what treatments did you have?  

Rivka - Good to hear from you hun x

Emms - Glad to hear your feeling a little better hun,  just go with your feelings and take each day as it comes.........thats what i'm trying and i think it helps x

Hi to everyone else.  Hope your enjoying this fine weather,  had a nice bbq yesterday round a friends and Dh is working today........BOO!!!  
I've brought myself a Paul Mckenna CD "Total flying confidence" so having a go at that to cure my flying problem.

Ta Ta for now
Lisa x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi people, will catch up this week sometime, lots of posts to read, but one for Shelley if she hasnt gone already - hun stress is a _*MAJOR*_ factor of being late and you have been under emense pressure over the past few weeks. Go have a good holiday and chill out xx . xx have a good one xx Laura
PS Liz - im studying clinical physiology (cardiology) at essex uni - i was going to do biomedicine at the kings royal to qualify for IVF biology but i was going through diagnoses when i looked at the uni offers so i chose that as my second placement xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Cath* 

*Cleo * - hun please dont stress, just try and relax and i know when i was going through that i was dying in side with worry but a doc said i could help anything that happened. You never know it COULD be implantation!!! I am PRAYING for you honey xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Cleo - I do hope it is implantation bleeding, try to relax (I know it's so hard!) and remain positive. Not over yet until the fat lady sings!

Shelley - it's very important to take time out for yourself, glad you enjoyed Clarins House.

Lisa - good luck with the flying CD. And you'll have DH to hold your hand there anyway which will help too  

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a nice weekend at least the sun came out.

Cleo:
Hope the spotting stops hun. I had spotting on my failed IVF and the positive one so you just can't be sure till you test.

Emma:
Glad you are feeling more like your self again. You still have one frosties don't you?

Sam:
Hope you are still resting in bed hun.

Laura:
How cool to be able to study about IVF. Bet it seems you will be studying forever.

Debs:
Have you seem the program on discovery health about people having treatment at BourneHall. The only thing I thought was that they have loads of E/T a week so you are a bit more of a number than at Isis where you see the same people all the time. That is a big difference in price though isn't it.

Hi everyone else.
Take care
Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

well dh and i are devastated. I am still b;eeding and now it is red , much heavier and with clots Its not my actual af tough as i'm not rolling around in agony. 

I called ISIS yestrday for advice on wt to do and they were very unhelpful. i asked to speak to a nurse but the lady who answered the phone said whats the problem, whe i told her she just said carry on as usual and tel us the result when you test   . I was so upset i couldn't even talk. i had read on other threads that clinics had told people to p their pessaries when they started spotting. I was so angry. 


I ust can't beleivve that i didnt even get close to test date, i ust want them to investigate why i bleed each month b4 i get my actual period as oterwise i tihink what is the point of going through ivf as i can get this far on my own. 

I just have to wait fo proper af i suppose, i'm still taking the pessaries although i know there's no point. Will they hld off my prper af?? I just want it here as soon as possible so i can moe on with my life.

DH and i are going to book a weekend away and a holiday for October.

Love to all, tis really has been a me post 

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - so sorry you're going through this. Is it worth calling back and asking for a specific nurse - say you have a question about the pessaries rather than the spotting? It's not fair that you weren't put through to a nurse who looked up your file before giving advice. Sending you a massive hug and   that this is just implantation bleeding.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Completely ditto Cleo - you need to speak to someone about this.

I know what your going through - no one wanted to help me either but i was nhs, considering ISIS is private - you need to get what they are being paid for. And that receptionist needs to be bought down a peg or two!

Please call them back.

Sending


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo hun, i have text you but want you to know we are here for you, i so hope this isnt the end for you darlin, its such a heart breaking journey i know. Try and stay positive if you can        me if you need to hun xx

Lisa - how are you? how is the Paul Mckenna CD? do you think its starting to help? may get it myself if you think its any good  

Shelley - how are you hun? any sign of af yet?    to you x

Cath - how are you? thank you so much for my pm last week, im sorry this is the first time i have mentioned it. Im glad it helped to talk about your mum, i hope your feeling better now. Its hard with mums isnt it? my mum still dosent know if we got a bfp or bfn? she hasnt asked   i figure i need to change the relationship i have with her now and rely more on you guys and my dh and other friends, she can never support me the way i want her to on this. Take care  

Julia - how are you? you been very quiet! xx

Tricksy - how are you? thanks for telling me i have to come to the meet   its good for me to be put in my place sometimes! xx

Well i must dash, i got some ironing to get done before cooking dinner.

 everyone else  

Emma xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - so sorry honey, really hope its not AF.  Did you phone them back?

Liz - I've not seen the bourn hall programme, when is it on?  I was worried that as bourn is bigger it would be like being just a number, but so far so good, open day saturday so we'll see then.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

no i didn't call iSIS  back, figured they would just tell me to carry on and i don't want any more upset at the moment. The bleeding has gone back to brown and it seems to have eased off now. I am pretty sure its all over but i will act as PUPO. I'm going to do a test on Friday if AF hasn't arrived by then, that will be 14 days past ec. I know it probably wont tell me anything and i'll have to ust wait.


i guess i'm just so angry because this happens every month. Plus after weeks of injections, eating healthily, generaly putting my life on hold, all my hopes get dashed in an instant. I guess i expected more............at least to get to test date.

Oh and just to add to our misery, my dh's work partner found out today that his daughter is pregnant. he got a text from her, it was an accident   . Apparently she was pg a few months ago and that was an accident too, she miscarried. He was moaning to dh about her being pg as he hates the dad. like dh needed to hear that all day.

Em - thanks for you texts hun   .

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, sorry I've not been about very much, life has been manic  We had a fantastic weekend, it started off very emotional as we drove down to Bournemouth on Saturday to go and see my Grandad. He looks really poorly but we are keeping everything crossed for him    Sunday was lovely, our friends came over with their children (the ones we look after at weekends sometimes) and we went to the Boathouse at Dedham for lunch, it was yummy scrummy  Yesterday I had a great riding lesson in the morning, my horsey was a sweetie and actually did as she was told which is a minor miracle in itself  Hubby and I then cleaned his blinking great big van, my car and hubbys car  it took us ages but they all looked great when we had finished. We decided to go to the Yew Tree for dinner on our way down to give the horses their dinner and that was really nice. As you can see I cooked lots at the weekend   It was so nice to spend time together and we have got another long weekend together this weekend at Burghley which is going to be great 

Cleo - I'm so so sorry hun that you are spotting, I am just hoping and praying that its implantation bleeding and I've still got everything crossed for you. Its such an emotional rollercoaster we are on and  thats not good of Isis. I know that they can't do anything and would only advise that you take it easy, carry on with the pessaries and wait until test date but they could of told you a bit nicer and made you feel a bit more important. I'm really surprised at them, when I started bleeding I spoke to Julie, the nurse, and she told me to do the above but was really lovely and kind about it. Last time I went in there was a temp on reception, maybe thats who you spoke to? Take care hun and keep your chin up xxx

Angel - How are you doing hun? I hope that you are ok and coping alright. Glad that you have listened to me and decided that its better for you to come on 9th  I would come and get you you know   I can't believe that your Mum has not asked about your ivf  that is really bad and bang out of order. I'm really sorry that she does not support you. I am really lucky and my Mum is great and is always there for me, it makes me appreciate her even more

Liz - Hope that your and Faith are enjoying the sunshine, its been lovely hasn't it? I am dead excited about Burghley this weekend, I've never been before and have a shopping list as long as my arm  We are leaving at 5am on Friday morning so we get their nice and early and we have got VIP tickets too so get to have brekkie, lunch and afternoon tea in Burghley House. We are meeting up with some friends when we are up there as well and I 'know' one of the girls competing in the Burghley Young Eventer final from another forum so that makes it even more exciting.

Laura - How far into your course are you? Are they normally a 4 year course? I studied about 8 years ago for my book-keeping/accounting exams and that was really hard after so many years out of school.

PiePig - Is it Saturday that you are at Bourne Hall? If its any help my cousin and his wife had their ivf at Bourne Hall and she fell pregnant first time with their little girl and fell first time the second time with their frosties and have twins as well so it worked well for them. How is your hubby now? I hope that he is able to wear some clothes now

Rivka - Good to see you back and on board  One of the major problems I have with infertility is how long everything takes  its never a case of waiting a few weeks or a month its always 6 months or a year, it drives me mad. Your weekend away sounds lovely, you were very brave with your friends baby too. I hope that you are coming to the meet at mine on the 9th?

Cathy - Happy anniversary for the other day  sounds like you had a lovely relaxing weekend for a change!! Not long now until you have your 3 month sabatical is it? you must be looking forward to that. How are your furbabies? I hope that your fayre goes well this weekend, its going to get quite on here with all of us away

Sam - I am hoping that you being quite is a good sign that you are taking it easy and everything has settled down for you. Please try and let us know you and your baby are ok  

JoJo - I hope that you are doing well and your sickness has slowed down a little. How far are you now? Fingers crossed that by 12 weeks the sickness subsides for you xxx I hope that your still coming to the meet?

Julia -Where are you hun? hope that everything is going well for you, havn't seen you for ages and I don't think that I'm going to get a chance to see you before the 9th  I have no idea where all of the time goes, it just flys by.

Shelley - Sounds like the old witch is really messing you around, it totally messes with your head too doesn't it, I hope it sorts itself out soon, probably on the first day of your holiday  take care and I hope that you and hubby are still doing well xxx

I'm really looking to seeing you all soon, I'll send you all my address, telephone no etc in a little while so its done and you all know where you are going 

25th Aug - Sam - on hols to spain (1 week)

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante  
Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Dr Liberman 12pm
Emma - Centre Parks 5 days 
Cleo test date   

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca 
Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present! 

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York 

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry I have not been on in ages. I don't know where the time is going, it will soon be time for our next big meet up  

Tricksy, sorry your grandad was not looking too good, but I am sure seeing you cheered him up. I hope he stays nice and strong. Sounds like you had a nice weekend (apart from the car washing  ). I hope you enjoy next weekend too. What did you think of the Yew Tree now? I am not sure about it since it has been decorated, it seems to have lost some of its character somehow, but we still love it there and the food is great.

Cleo, sorry to hear about the bleeding. As everyone has said, hang in there, we don't know for sure it is over yet. I know exactly what you mean about Isis. It seems you get so much support on the lead up to IVF but none afterwards. That is the one aspect of the whole cycle that I did not like, I suppose I felt abandoned after the ET as there was no communication with them until the follow up appt. I think there should be someone there to talk to as finding out that it has not worked is the hardest thing I have ever been through.    to you.

Emma, does this mean you are going to come to our meet up? I hope you are okay, I have been thinking about you. I hope you have a lovely relaxing week at Center Parcs next week. Are you going to use Aqua Sana? I have been twice but never used the spa facilities there, but I hear they are lovely.

Liz, hope you are okay. How is Faith? Are you not coming to the meet up? After this one we could arrange a Christmas night out if everyone fancies it.

Cathy, sorry to have missed your anniversary. I hope you had a good one. Thanks too for your email. Hopefully speak to you soon.

Jo, how are you feeling now? It is strange how some people get sickness and others don't. I was lucky and did not have any. Hope to hear from you soon.

Shelley, how are things at home these days? I am glad you enjoyed the pamper day. I would love to go there and try it. Did you DH enjoy it? I hope you have a lovely holiday and come back nice and relaxed.

Hi Laura, keep adding the pics to ********! It is nice to see them. I must learn how to add pics to stuff. I am so far behind with technology - I am stuck somewhere in the 80's when Walkmans first came out! Hope you are okay.

PiePig, how is your DH now? I hope he is getting back to normal, and good luck at Bourn Hall. I hope you get as good results as Tricksy's relative did.

Sam, I hope you are resting up and that all is well. We are all thinking about you and sending positive vibes.  

Rivka, hope you are well. Are you able to attend the next meet up at Tricksy's? It would be nice to meet you.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. We are watching the second series of Prison Break on DVD at the moment and we are addicted - I love it! Unfortunately we only have three more episodes to watch, so by the end of the week there will be no more Prison Break or Big Brother - what will I do with all my time?!

Take care everyone, and see you soon.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm at work   Hope I pm'd everyone last night, if I've missed you please let me know and I'll send you the details


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

i've called ISIS again this morning, not sre why realy as am now coninced its all over. My (.)(.) dont hurt at all now and i am still bleeding although it is brown. I feel like i usually do after i have af, but i know it can't hae been my proper af as i wasn't in any pain. 

Thanks for all your kind words, texts and support. Feel a bit better about things today, don't know how long it will last though.

Just wish there was something ISIS could do to confirm things one way or another, like scan me and say oh yes your lining has gone so you can't be pg. At least then i could hae a big blow out before i go back to work on monday. 

I also ooked in the mirror today and i look so rough, i'm pale with circles under my eyes. Its going to be a nightmare going back to work as everyone will look lovely and relaxed after the hols and i will look like sh*t.

Thanks for listening to me whinge again!!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

Cleo - So so sorry hun   Just a thought but if its still brown in colour could it be implantation  I know its terrible cos you just don't know what to think,  when i had my BFN's i sort of knew (apart from the last one)  Its just not fair and i know how much pain you & DH are in right now,  you just think all that being really careful with food, exercise, drinking everything its soul destroying it really is.
Did Isis come back to you in the end?  I must say with all my different treatments i've had at Isis, ivf's,iui's, monitored cycles i found making that call to them was the worse part of the whole process and right up to my last BFN i was still not offered counselling until i asked I felt quite forgotton about.  I'm here if you need me hun unfortunately i know exactly what your going through right now. 

Tricksy - Thanks for the pm last night with your details - looking forward to it.  Glad your weekend went well and that you saw your Grandad,  my Grandad is 90 this year and he's confined to the house now and when i see him he looks so old and frail.......its soooooooo sad.

Julia - What are we gonna watch when BB finishes?    Don't know what i'm gonna do at 9pm everynight   I watched the 1st series of Prison Break..........Wentworth Miller..........corrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Emms - How you doing hun?  I'll let you know about the Paul Mckenna cd, you've got to listen to it 5 times in the first week then regularly until you fly.......hope it works i'll let you know and you can borrow it if you want.
Sorry about the situation with your Mum,  Does she know exactly what you have to go through on treatment?

Shelley - Have a great holibobs 

Debs - Hows DH?  Hope hes feeling better and able to wear clothes now.


Well as for me i've got the afternoon off today,  just going out in a minute,  Having a bit of a re-lapse the last few days felt  low just want to shake this feeling off and look forward.

Take care and lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Me again,

well ISIS called bak, it was Gemma and she was lovely. Very sympathetic. She said it doesn't look good but unfortunatley i just have to carry on til test date and you just never know. At least she was sympathetic which made me feel better. trouble is now i have to test and it just makes it all so real, i mean i know it hasn;t worked so why do i have to go through the torture of buying a test adn using it??

Just booking a holiday now to spain for me and dh, going to go in October half term, my mum and dad will be there for the first weekend we're there so it will be nice.

I'll say sorry now for the mess i will probably be when i see you all, and i will probably have a few vinos if everyone doesn't mind   as i've been off it for so long.   . 

Looking forward to the meet and will do personnals when i feel a bit better.

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx

p.s. travel compoanies must make a fortune out of us lot as hts the first thing we do.    Got to laugh or else i would just be   .


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

cleo.im so sorry hun but try to stay a little   u never no,pls send me a tex to let me no what the out come is if u cant face it then dont worry i will give u the biggest    ever  at the meet.i really do hope it ends up being a  .a holiday is what u both need so u go for it.lots of   to u and dh.  .

laura.hello hun how ru?i think ur right about the strees thing although i still not come on and it is day 39 of my cycle just cant explain ,but im not gvoing to worry about it any more.do u want a lift to the meet send me a tex tonight .cant wait till yhe meet it will be nice to catch up with u.take care hun.  

julia.oh my god clarince house was amazing well worth the money it was the best masage ever.how is james?was he in his poll over the weekend the weather was amazing.cant belive im going to miss bb brian to win.well take care see u at the meet.  

lisa.hello sweetie how ru doing now?bet u cant wait till ur holiday how ru finding the paul mccena cd?at least affter the holiday u can focus on what next,give u and dh time to be urselfs again.well take care lots of    to and ur dh.  

trisky.hello my sweet and how ru have to say it tock me ages to read ur post the other day    its a nightmare when u havent been on in a while just to catch up wiht everyone ,think it will take me for ever when i get back ,are u looking forward to ur weekend braek?sounds like fun.i got ur pm thanks cant wait.take care see u then.  

piepig.hi hun how is ur dh now?hope it has started to heal now blees.good luck with ur meeting at bourne hall and off course we still want u on here posting silly  .did u have a good bankn holiday?ru coming to the meet?if so see u then. 

ems.hello darling how ru doing now silly question sorry.pls come to the meet think this one will be a very emotional one ,but thats what we are here for so dont u dear feel badcu then" YES".  

cath.thank u so much for all ur kind messages,how did ur pups find the hot weather at the weekend?ru going to bring some cocs with to the meet think we may all need it.oh and   for the other day. 


rivka.hello there dont think i have posted u before sorry ru coming to the meet?would be nice to meet u.  


sam.i really hope ur resting and taking it easy?look forward to hearing how ur getting soon. 

jojo.were ru?hope ur ok?


well think and hope i havent missed anyone sorry if i have.well im off on holiday in the morning im so excited               sorry but i so need this break just wish could take dh away he needs it badly but im gonna take him away in october.just to let u all no it was a year yesterday i quit smoking     im so proud of myself.oh and astill no signof my   turning up went to the doctors yesterday he said not to worry as we have been under a lot of stress but he said if i have any pains on jusst one side or the other then i need to get straight to the doctors or hospital as i could be having a eptopic pregnancy   but to be honest im not going to worry about that aswell if nothing happens when im away i will do another test.well think thats it cant wait till the meet pls try not to post to much {as if   } as i will still be reading them just before the meet.take care everyone miss u all.and vote BRIAN to win.

lots and lots of    to u all shelley.

p.s im going to be nice and brown at the meet      XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh my god me again did any off u see bb tonight it was so funny .anyway did i tell u all im going on holiday in the morning           bye bye      

pls read page 18 i have done a long post.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning im so tied it is 2;30 in the morning and just wanted to say bye   missing u already take care everyone.happy chatting   .


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shelley have a wonderful time I'm dead jealous!!!!!!!

Cleo:
I'm so sorry you are having to go through this pain life is so shxt sometimes.

Lisa:
Hope looking forward to your holiday's will help you through the next few weeks. It is funny how you just think you are dealing with it and them something will bring you back down again.

Sam:
Hope all is well and you will get the all clear soon.

Emma:
How are you doing? 

Julia:
How is James? Not long till term starts. Have you convinced DH to do another treatment?

Cathie:
Not long till Xmas when do you start thinking about Xmas choccies?

Debs:
How is your DH? Is he starting to feel back to normal?

Tricksy:
Have a fab weekend. It's nice if you know someone riding makes it more exciting.

Sorry I won't be at the meet you will have to give each other an extra hug from me.

Take care everyone
Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. 

Cleo - hope the bleeding has stopped and sending you    . It isn't over till the fat lady sings, though I know what you mean about coming to terms with the potential loss. Great news that you're going to get a holiday in the half term. You deserve a nice break away.

Shelley - have a fab holiday. Hope af sorts herself out soon. And yes, I will bring chocs along to the meet. 

Tricskey - got the pm ta. Looking forward to meetng you all again.  How are you doing?

Em - how are you sweetie? 

Debs - hope your dh is healing. And the meeting at Bourn Hall goes well. I've heard good things about there and did think about looking at it at one stage. ISIS is just so convenient though so it's hard to think about possibly switching. 

Liz - How are you and Faith? Hopefully enjoying the nice spell of weather we've had this week. I started thinking about Xmas choccies in Feb when we ordered half our stock   The Xmas brochure is with the printers as I type and we're back to a trade fair on Sunday to see if there's anything else we see that we fancy. Hopefully there won't be as the house is already full of stockings, wooden advent calendars, santa trains/lorries and all sorts of other bits and bobs. Poor dogs don't know where to put themselves these days.

Lisa - good luck iwth the Paul McKenna CD. I've heard he's really good and he always seems good in interviews and on the telly. Must be horrible being scared of flying. 

Rivka - have a good time with your parents. 

JoJo = hope you're doing well. 

Julia - hello. Hope the BB withdrawal symptoms aren't too bad after the weekend. I don't watch it as I know that after 5 mins I'll be hooked and won't be able to stop. I was like that with celeb BB but thankfully that wasn't as long - even if it felt like it at times.

Having a nice productive day today. Got up at 7, took the dogs out with my neighbour (and Honey's boyfriend), and done a load of chocolate. Now just waiting for Tesco to deliver my nuts and cream so I can do the last bits of dark before switching to milk. Got really back into cooking in the last week which is lovely. Made a quorn korma on Tuesday, which I'm still eating. And last night a low fat choc cake that has beetroot in it. Sounds really weird but it's scrummy. Dh loved it, though wasn't so sure when I told him about the beetroot.

Hope you're all well and having a good day.

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, well it seems that ive been a bit of a   just recently, ive been having too much  and food and not enough   and when i got on the  i had put on about 10 pounds   so im feeling pretty awful  . The hard things is that ive been trying to make myself forget about this horrible situation i find myself in with tx and stopped thinking i cant have this and i must do that! i mean it takes soooo much of your life away dosent it? Now i sound ungrateful cos im lucky to even be given the chance to do icsi but i still so wish my life was simpler, does that make sense, or am i an   anyway enough of my waffle  

Tricksy - thank you for your address, i am sorry i said i didnt think i would come but i know you are right and with you all is where i can be my most honest and open and i need to be there, thank you for sticking with me through my moaning episodes   i hope you have a good w/e sounds like you need it after seeing your grandad, i know you said he was poorly but its still so hard seeing them isnt it? Take care xx

Cleo - im thinking of you hun, i know how hard it is. My dh asked me to do a pg test when af came, just to confirm i wasnt pg and it was awful, but it still may be a different result for you darlin     big hugs, and you better make sure you are at the meet whatever you think you look like, i will  bring a drink for you if you like, in fact i may even get my dh to bring me and join ya   

Cath - Im not too bad thanks for asking   It must seem surreal having all your Christmas stock coming in? but i guess its not that long til Christmas now   shops will have stuff in too soon. I popped into the Chilli Company the other day, didnt you say you have some chocs there sometimes? we didnt eat just had a look and grabbed a menu, will defo try the restaurant sometime.

Lisa - sorry your feeling down again at the moment, its to be expected hun, i too keep bursting in to tears randomly every now and again, for no real reason   its good you keep yourself busy but i know for me its when im not so busy and i get the time to stop and think about everything that it all hits me again.   to you lovey xx

Shelly - i know ive missed you but hope you have a great holiday xx

Jojo- are you back yet hun? not sure how long you were away for, hope your ok xx

Julia - good to hear from you hun, i have looked at the Aqua Sana brochure and everything is very expensive and im not sure what treatment to have if i have any, but i think it will do me good to have some me time.

Piepig - hope dh is ok hun and your coping ok with him, good luck at Bourne hall, my freind went there and now has two beautiful boys, worked first time both times with her  

Rivka - hope your ok hun, good to see you still on here, do you think you will make our meet? would love to meet you x

Liz - Sorry you wont be coming to the meet this time, you will be missed xx

Sam - thinking of you and hope that everything is ok x


Right i must go, i want to get the house clean and tidy before we go away monday, and we have freinds over for dinner saturday. My mum is supposed to be coming away with us but she hasnt spoken to me in over a week, i have had very short replies to text messages i have sent her but apart from that nothing   its making me very sad. Thats enough of me, sorry, again  

Really looking forward to our meet up  
Take care all.
Emma xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well i have just been shopping and spent £170 on clothes     to cheer myself up. Very naughty but worth it. I thought if i had kids i would have to spend the money on them, but i haven't so i'm spending it on me    . Cheers me up for a while anyway. I'm still bleeding but its not af, mostly brown and not enough to wear to a pad but its getting right on my nerves now   . Having cramping twinges today ut thats cos i've been carrying all my bags round town   . Just waiting to test and confirm. 


Shelley -sooooooo jealous of you on hout holiday!!!! And you'll be brown for the meet.   I look like i have spent the summer in a cupboard!!! Enjoy hun, you deserve it.

Cath - wow xmas choccies, its mad that as soon as summer is over that we think about xmas. Your cake sounds lovely, don't fancy brining that to the meet do ya?? Thanks for the positives, i know its not over til af arrives but as i get this every month i'm really not expecting a BFP. just don't really want af to arrive when i go back to school or i'll have to be off sick.

Angel - can't believe your mum hun. Is it because she doesn't know what to say to you do you think?? I can totally understand the food and drink thing, that will be the 1st thing i do. I want to o out for dinner and choose stuss on it i actually want to eat!! I hope you have a fab time at center parcs, we went last year and loved it. Good luck with Dr Lieberman too.

Piepig - how are you and dh hun?? Hope he has recovered well.

Julia - hope you are well hun.

Lisa - i hope you are feeling brighter today hun. i truely think this is the worst thing i have been through. What i hate about it is that there is nothing you can do. With lots of things in life if you don't succeed you just work harder but with this it doesn't matter how hard you try or work. Sending you a big  

Rivka - hope you are well.

Tricksey - thanks for your texts hun. Sounds like you have had a really busy weekend. Glad you're enjoying yourself. 

Sam - hope things are going well for you hun. You need a lptop as you must be a bit bored if your laying in bed all the time. ts the best thing and will all be worth it in the end. Thinking of you.

Liz - love to you and faith, sorry you won't be there next week.

Hope that is everyone, if its not i am a bit   at the moment, forgot my own telephone number yesterday when i spoke to ISIS which was a little   .

Love and luck Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

morning all

well DH has finally stopped bleeding and started to heal.  its been just over 1 1/2 weeks so another 4 weeks until he should be completely healed in theory!!!!  i think i'll go crazy.  he's been signed off work for longer as well, he was supposed to originally be back yesterday.

We're both really looking forward to our open day tomorrow, will be good to see what the place is like, how long it takes us to get there and whether there are hotels nearby to stay at.

Cleo - nothing like a new wardrobe to cheer you up.  still thinking positive thoughts for you.

Shelley - hope you have/had a great holiday - sorry i missed saying goodbye.

Emma - you are not a   it amazes me sometimes when i realise how much of my life recently has revolved around TTC/Tx etc...I don't think a day passes when i don't think about it.  you should  let yourself enjoy life, don't worry about the weight. sorry your mum is upsetting you.

cath - you don't wan6t to come and stay at ours for a bit do you?  you sound like an amazing cook.  Defnately would like to try some of that beetroot/chocolate cake!

Liz - glad to hear you and faith are well.  we will miss you at the meet.

Lisa - hope you are OK and feeling better again 

tricksy - got the directions.  look forward to it.

Julia - i too will be lost without big brother, am struggling at the moment anyway as we have no TV set up as had to move it when the plasterer came and I haven't put it back as we need to paint, so i have to watch BB online which means i'm always a day behind!  I won't know who won till sat!!!

Hi everyone else.  just gonna bring the list forward.

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      
              Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Dr Liberman 12pm
              Emma - Centre Parks 5 days  
              Cleo test date              

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys        

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!  

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca  
                Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse  
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 
Debs - mediterranean pasta
Cathie - cake.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tricksy - from the list looks like you'll be the next one to ride the Tx rollercoaster!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well af arrived in the night. Was a little suprised as it isnt as painful as usual, still uncomfortable but i'm able to get out of bed so thats good!!

I called ISIS and waiting for them to call back. i hope i can stop the pessaries and just get drunk tonight!!!!! I hope they dont make me test on monday anyway.....they wouldn't would they?? It is a little different to my usual af but they cant seriously think there i  chance after all the bleeding. I hope not anyway.

deb - so glad that dh is healing nicely. you'll be back on the ttc naturally really soon.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia called and she wants me to carry on with the pessaries until Monday and then test. I had a feeling they would say that   So no wine for me tonight then. oh well, i just want to get to monday and get the test over and done with then move on.

AF is not very painful at all ow so its very different to all my cycles but it is definatly af as very heavey. Wearing bloody pads too i hate them   Feels like i have a nappy on  
Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I thought they might say to carry on and test as normal. I found doing the test very traumatic. Even though I had been bleeding for ages by that time, there was still a glimmer of hope that it could have worked, and to have to do the test to confirm a negative result was awful. Take care, and try not to think about it over the weekend.

I will write more fully later. Hope everyone is okay. xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - so sorry the witch has arrived and that you still have to wait and test. Sending you a massive hug.

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

so sorry Cleo


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - I'm soooooo sorry hun,  its just so cruel that you have to continue with the bum bullets,  on all my IVF's i had to do that and carry on injecting the heparin and to add insult to injury we have to carry on testing too - Its heartbreaking!  Thinking of you sweetie 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

cleo31 said:


> Morning all,
> I ust can't beleivve that i didnt even get close to test date, i ust want them to investigate why i bleed each month b4 i get my actual period as oterwise i tihink what is the point of going through ivf as i can get this far on my own.
> 
> Hi ladies,
> ...


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Feeling guilty now as i am having a glass of wine. I just thought what the heck, i'm having period pains and bleeding very heavily. I don't for one minute beleive i'm pregnant but i think if by some miracle i am then the little embie has survived all this blood loss so i'm sure a glass of wine won't hurt it.

This really is a crappy time!!!

Sam - so pleased youre doing ok hun, i was gettting worried about ya. I know what you mean aout laying around, i've hated it this last couple of weeks.

Lots of love
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109829.0

N x


----------

